# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2012



## David sf (30 Out 2012 às 09:03)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2012 às 01:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

*Para 6f-Dom-*

Mantem-se tudo ainda algo indefenido, continuo com a opinião de que qualquer coisa ainda pode suceder, e talvez só nas runs das 12z de amanhã a situação se começe a delinear.


*Quanto á convecção- *

Assim a olho, segundo o padrão actual, a região a sul dos 39ºN ( Torres Vedras-Portalegre) será a mais beneficiada no que toda á instabilidade.
O GEM12z, com o ECMWF12z proximo, coloca um padrão que poderia ser compativel com convecção pré frontal localmente severa e, depois, com uma frente organizada em linhas convectivas com tambem potencial severo.

Por outro lado, o GFS12z/18z e o UKMO12z estão mais calmos, com o GFS a colocar uma situação que poderia dar em algumas células mais activas eventualmente, mas nada de mais.

*
Vento-*

Tambem assim a olho...olhando para o tipo de sinoptica que os modelos preveem,poderemos ter algum vento, a sul potenciado por alguma célula convectiva, e a norte associado a uma depressão que se geraria por traz da pluma de ar tropical ( sinoptica complexa, para já dificil de assegurar).

*
Chuva-*

Quanto a este ponto os modelos, independentemente da sinoptica exata, colocam bastante chuva.
A sul devido á pluma tropical, que não é preciso muito para inestabilizar e condensar aquele ar saturado e quente.
A norte, porque algum desse tal ar tropical talvez consiga penetrar nos niveis médios, gerando nimboestratus com muita chuva associada, e depois, devido á situação de pós frontal com advecção fria em altura.

Falamos assim em valores generalizados de 20 a 50mm/12h com valores até 80mm/12h em algumas regiões, tais como as vertentes S/SW do sistema central e as serras costeiras do norte/centro.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2012 às 09:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

Bom dia, 

Olhando aos modelos para já noto uma clara diferença entre os modelos (todos) e o ECM a partir de Domingo.

Para hoje e amanhã teremos chuva a norte e algumas nuvens a sul.

Na Sexta teremos o choque entre as duas massas de ar (quente e fria), sendo que no inicio do dia teremos alguma chuva a norte, e a sul um aumento da nebulosidade, com chuva a partir da tarde, ou inicio da noite consoante os modelos podendo ser forte e acompanhada de trovoada. A intensidade depende muito do modelo a que se olhe, pois alguns dão a entrada da chuva pelo sudoeste, pelo litoral entre Sagres e Sines, e outros abrangendo até a Andaluzia espanhola.

No Sábado seria forte a norte e centro e persistente nas regiões mais a sul.

No Domingo aí surge as diferenças entre o ECM e todos os outros modelos, pois no ECM toda aquela pluma tropical é empurrada para leste, e a depressão a noroeste cava mais para sul e absorve-a (penso eu !!), e empurra tudo para leste, enquanto todos os outros modelos (GFS, UKMO, NOGAPS, modelo australiano, GEM, ect ...) isso não acontece ....
Se tal acontecer continuariamos em especial a sul, com entrada de bandas de instabilidade convectiva, mas o que me preocupa é que o ECM tem mantido esta linha de terminar com a instabilidade no Domingo de manhã !

Acho que apenas as run das 12h ajudarão a clarificar muito melhor esta questão pois está claro que o ECM está seguindo um caminho completamente diferente dos outros modelos, começando logo pelo local de entrada da chuva na Sexta Feira !


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2012 às 11:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

O GFS na run das 6 cortou mais a precipitação, agora só 24 mm. O Hirlam já começa a dar mais precipitação na zona de Cádiz do que aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2012 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS na run das 6 cortou mais a precipitação, agora só 24 mm. O Hirlam já começa a dar mais precipitação na zona de Cádiz do que aqui.



Este mês de Outubro foi um mês perfeitamente dentro do normal na maior parte do país, segundo os dados recolhidos no site da NOAA, que mostra a precipitação dentro dos parâmetros normais, no Porto, Bragança, Lisboa, Beja e Faro .....

Como a estação de Faro/Aeroporto está marada, os dados estão errados sendo que a precipitação neste mês em Faro rondou os 80 a 90 mm, graças áquela manhã que davam 2 mm, e cairam 40 mm , só que foi apenas a zona de Sagres e Faro afectadas, e por isso penso que a média no Algarve deverá andar na ordem dos 50 mm que caíram.

Bom mas voltando aos modelos parece-me que a nível de precipitação os modelos estão ainda bastante inseguros, mas também é certo que os principais modelos não dão nada de especial em termos de precipitação, e está ao nível da outra depressão que prometia muito mas depois afinal o GFS tinha razão e acabou por não ser nada de especial, mas sim dias normais de chuva.

De salientar ainda estas ultimas actualizações do GFS e do NOGAPS que se colaram ao ECM, no que toca ao término da precipitação no próximo Domingo !


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2012 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

Eu não dava por tão banal a chuva que irá cair entre o fim do dia de sexta e o inicio do dia de Domingo!!! Penso que irá surpreender muita gente!! E até causar alguns problemas, depois de Domingo parece cada vez mais certo tempo estável mas frio!!


----------



## Thomar (31 Out 2012 às 13:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



miguel disse:


> *Eu não dava por tão banal a chuva* que irá cair entre o fim do dia de sexta e o inicio do dia de Domingo!!! Penso que irá surpreender muita gente!! E até causar alguns problemas, depois de Domingo parece cada vez mais certo tempo estável mas frio!!



Pois é miguel, segundo o IM na previsão descritiva para sexta e sábado é realmente de esperar muita chuva, principalmente no centro e sul do país:




> _ Continente
> 
> *Previsão para 6ª feira, 2 de novembro de 2012*
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2012 às 14:51)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

Pois...
A depressãozinha que era suposto nascer no Med ocidental hoje, alimentada em parte com ar de origem tropical que tem estado pela Madeira/Canárias, tornou-se numa besta de 980/985hpa, quando o GFS, o ECMWF e o Hirlam todos a colocavam nuns modestos 990-985hpa.

Portanto estamoa a ver que os modelos substimaram a depressão por +-5hpa, o que pode sempre fazer alguma diferença.

A nossa situação do fim de semana é em tudo similar, temos um cavado forte a descer de norte e ar tropical a vir de SW, sendo que essa massa tropical é anormalmente quente e humida para a epoca do ano.

Qualquer coisa pode suceder...e nas ultimas saidas das 00z-06z temos bastante divergencia, uns modelos mais agressivos, outros mais frouxos.

Na minha opinião poderá ser um evento significativo especialmente no centro e sul..continuaremos a acompanhar com atenção.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2012 às 16:59)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



stormy disse:


> Pois...
> A depressãozinha que era suposto nascer no Med ocidental hoje, alimentada em parte com ar de origem tropical que tem estado pela Madeira/Canárias, tornou-se numa besta de 980/985hpa, quando o GFS, o ECMWF e o Hirlam todos a colocavam nuns modestos 990-985hpa.



Essa depressão foi aquela depressão formada ao largo do nosso NO, que nos afectou de 2ª para 3ª feira, e que migrou para o mediterrâneo ocidental, alimentando-se com ar tropical que passou entre o sul de Espanha e o norte de Marrocos.
O GFS já apresentava cartas onde cavava de forma interessante esta depressão - e nomeadamente quanto à precipitação era muito generosa com a França mediterrânica e com a costa ocidental de Itália.


----------



## Norther (31 Out 2012 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*

Nesta saída das 12Z  do GFS aumentou a quantidade de ar tropical, chegando mais ao norte


----------



## supercell (1 Nov 2012 às 08:36)

Segundo o IM:



> Previsão para 6ª feira, 2 de novembro de 2012
> 
> REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
> Céu geralmente muito nublado.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2012 às 09:31)

Bom analisando os modelos parece que ainda não existe consenso nos modelos em especial no que toca á precipitação, e penso que isso se deve ao facto do que aquilo que está previsto, não ser sistemas frontais bem definidos, mas sim sistemas convectivos com células embebidas, e por isso neste momento a unica coisa que se sabe, é que toda aquela mancha nebulosa que neste momento se encontra a Sudoeste da Madeira, e prestes a entrar na Madeira, vai progredir para Noroeste e começar a afectar a região sul a partir do meio da tarde de amanhã ainda com intensidade bastante incerta.

Destaque ainda para a possível ocorrência de dois períodos mais intensos, de acordo com as ultimas informações, que serão entre o final do dia de amanhã e a madrugada de Sábado, e o final do dia de Sábado e a madrugada de Domingo.

Em ambos os casos a região centro parece ser a que tem mais possibilidades de ser afectada, em especial as região Lisboa, Setubal, Ribatejo, Leiria, Portalegre e Castelo Branco.

Mas em todo o caso como isto está sempre a mudar penso que somente amanhã teremos a situação melhor definida em termos de precipitação.

Destaque ainda para a possibilidade de ventos fortes associados ás linhas de maior instabilidade e ás trovoadas que poderão acompanhar no centro e sul, as linhas de instabilidade mais severa !

Em relação á Madeira, a partir desta tarde poderão ter linhas de instabilidade severa até ao meio dia de Sábado, isto devido a células embebidas nas linhas de instabilidade.

Obviamente tratando-se de aguaceiros e trovoadas tudo pode passar ao lado e nem sequer chover, ou pouco chover, mas existem condições para tal acontecer !


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2012 às 11:19)

A partir de amanhã o território continental português ficará sob a influência de uma massa quente e húmida, proveniente de sudoeste. Durante alguns dias, chegou-se a modelar uma ciclogénese interessante, devido ao choque desta massa com uma fria polar presente no Atlântico, mas tal não deverá suceder, o que não quer dizer que não haja motivos de interesse.

Espera-se então, a partir da tarde/noite de amanhã (curioso que a maior divergência entre os modelos ocorre na previsão para amanhã, estando em relativa sintonia para os dias seguintes) precipitações localmente fortes acompanhadas de trovoadas e de subida generalizada das temperaturas. As regiões mais afectadas serão provavelmente o centro e o sul, já que no norte do país, a massa de ar quente e húmida será rapidamente substituída pela massa de ar frio polar que lentamente se instalará na península durante o fim de semana.

Olhando aos modelos, o ECMWF começa a afectar as regiões a sul do Tejo logo amanhã ao início da tarde, estendendo-se a precipitação às demais regiões ao longo da noite e madrugada. O dia de sábado deverá ser marcado por aguaceiros, que vão perdendo importância no extremo norte ao longo do dia, com a entrada de ar frio. Ao fim do dia de sábado, dá ideia que ocorre uma frontogénese na transição entre as duas massas de ar, que segundo a run das 00z do ECMWF se situará nas proximidades do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, permanecendo o regime de aguaceiros a sul da frente, e o tempo menos húmido e mais frio a norte. Essa frente, durante o dia de domingo, movimentar-se-á para sueste, afectando as regiões a sul do Tejo, instalando-se o ar frio em todo o país no fim desse dia. O movimento da frente, principalmente enquanto afecta o centro do país, deverá ser lento, pelo que pode originar bons acumulados.

Previsão da precipitação, ECMWF, run das 00z:







Carta do Theta-E a 850 hpa, ECMF, run das 00z, onde se podem ver claramente as duas massas de ar:






(Estas e outras cartas relativos a outros parâmetros do ECMWF podem ser consultadas aqui http://www.tiempohoy.es/es/home/tiempo/modelos-meteorologicos/ecmwf.html, disponível para membros registados, o registo é gratuito.)

O GFS modela tudo de forma idêntica, a nível sinóptico e global, mas localmente tem algumas diferenças. Não só tem muito pouca precipitação na sexta-feira (tem valores de CAPE inferiores aos do ECMWF), como prevê acumulados menores no fim-de-semana, e mete a acção toda um pouca mais a norte.

Previsão da precipitação, GFS , run das 06z:






O WRF da MeteoGalicia, está na mesma linha do GFS, sendo um modelo mesoscalar, percebe-se melhor a heterogeneidade do evento, com locais com acumulados enormes de precipitação, e outros quase secos:


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2012 às 11:56)

Bom de um modo geral todos os modelos metem a precipitação mais intensa em zonas do litoral oeste sul e centro e também algumas zonas do interior sul e centro, ficando o sotavento e sueste Alentejano com quantidades de precipitação muito menos significativas.
A acontecer isto outra vez não sei o que se passa por esta região, porque para o outro lado da fronteira, sudoeste/sul e oeste da Andaluzia as quantidades de precipitação previstas são bem mais generosas.
O único modelo optimista para aqui é o hirlam mas parece que anda um bocado sozinho.


----------



## rozzo (1 Nov 2012 às 12:02)

Mais alguma informação para completar a que o David muito bem já colocou.

Os modelos de mesoscala apontam todos para uma zona de precipitação intensa na noite/madrugada de 6ª para Sábado, algures no eixo Lisboa-Setúbal. Valem o que valem, muitas vezes inventam, dada a sua resolução, mas é um sinal de alerta, pois são todos mesmo.

Deixo o exemplo do ALADIN (fonte: IM)






De resto, será de esperar sempre um evento bastante chuvoso devido à tal origem da massa de ar (latitudes bastante a Sul, portanto carregada de ar bem húmido). Como se vê pela indefinição dos modelos nestes últimos dias em relação ao evento, é difícil prever com exactidão onde ocorrerão (caso ocorram claro) precipitações mais severas, pois com uma massa de ar destas, a diferença entre muita ou pouca chuva está em ocorrer ou não (e onde) forçamento vertical importante, porque potencial para "despejar" imensa água há bastante. Somando ainda o facto da faixa de instabilidade ficar bastante tempo sobre a nossa região, como também já foi dito.

Mapa com água precipitável na atmosfera (o tal potencial para chover muito caso haja forçamento). Também aqui se vê que o potencial para acumulados mais importantes decresce rapidamente no extremo Norte da península, onde está a outra massa de ar mais fria:


----------



## Rainstorm (1 Nov 2012 às 12:42)

Pelos modelos, agora, pareçe que por aqui vamos ter mesmo muita .
Mas agora vamos ver se é mesmo assim, porque pareçe-me que podemos então ter problemas com o excesso de chuva, principalmente nas zonas urbanas e perto de ribeiras ou pequenos rios!


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2012 às 12:49)

O GFS coloca precipitação quase nos 50 mm no Barlavento Algarvio e apenas 16 mm em Alcoutim, a precipitação diminui do Barlavento para o Sotavento.

O WRF esse modelo nem o ligo, é um modelo exagerado, ainda na semana passada dava mais de 100 mm para aqui, e choveu 30 mm. 

Aliás, esta noite choveu por aqui, e só Hirlam é que colocava precipitação, nem o Aladdin acertou. Por isso, quando chegar amanhã e sábado, eu logo vou ver o que vai passar-se.


----------



## Lightning (1 Nov 2012 às 13:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2012*



miguel disse:


> Eu não dava por tão banal a chuva que irá cair entre o fim do dia de sexta e o inicio do dia de Domingo!!! Penso que irá surpreender muita gente!! E até causar alguns problemas



Concordo com o que o Miguel disse. Isto até serve, como em todos os casos, para nós aprendermos. O que quero dizer com isto é que, no final do evento, vamos poder tirar conclusões obviamente sobre quem é que modelou melhor a situação e quem é que ficou mais longe.

Cheira-me que os modelos que andam a "exagerar" são os que vão ficar mais perto da situação real. Só esperando para ver. Nowcasting, e mais nada. 

Aproveito para dizer uma das ideias principais, os fenómenos localmente severos (prováveis/*possíveis* neste tipo de eventos) são a chave para tudo. Na última situação que ocorreu, por exemplo o Henrique teve, numa estação perto dele, mais de 40 mm só num aguaceiro, e eu tive 21 mm, quando o acumulado em 6 horas, nas cartas do GFS, se não estou em erro, rondava os 10 a 15 mm. 



Henrique disse:


> Boas noites.
> Acabo de receber uma impressionante rega aqui na minha zona que me disparou a precipitação acumulada para mais de 40 mm. Provavelmente um aguaceiro muito localizado com trovoada à mistura.
> Deixo então o registo feito por uma estação vizinha:



O tipo de situação pode nem ter nada a ver com o que se vai passar neste fim-de-semana, e apenas usei o exemplo para me explicar melhor.

Aproveito ainda para dar "pessoalmente" os parabéns ao stormy pelas análises que tem feito, bastante detalhadas e com linguagem precisa.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Nov 2012 às 13:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS coloca precipitação quase nos 50 mm no Barlavento Algarvio e apenas 16 mm em Alcoutim, a precipitação diminui do Barlavento para o Sotavento.
> 
> O WRF esse modelo nem o ligo, é um modelo exagerado, ainda na semana passada dava mais de 100 mm para aqui, e choveu 30 mm.
> 
> Aliás, esta noite choveu por aqui, e só Hirlam é que colocava precipitação, nem o Aladdin acertou. Por isso, quando chegar amanhã e sábado, eu logo vou ver o que vai passar-se.



Estas massas de ar húmido e quente vindas de sudoeste/sul costumam ser bastante benéficas às nossas serras Algarvias e nenhum modelo costuma ver essas situações por isso há que ter alguma desconfiança em relação aos modelos. Em todo o caso é bem possível que algumas regiões do litoral sul, sotavento e do interior Alentejano sejam as menos afectadas.


----------



## stormy (1 Nov 2012 às 17:39)

*Analise detalhada RAM 6f > 3f- *

Para este periodo a RAM será afectada por uma massa de ar tropical inestabilizada na circulação de uma depressão a oeste das ilhas e que lentamente se fundirá com um cavado que se aproxima desde NW.









Depressão cavada no Reino Unido, com frente associada.
Outra depressão vai descendo desde NW, associada a uma onda em altura.

Nos proximos dias essa 2a depressão começará a interagir com a zona frontal ( cruzes),  e com a depressão a W da RAM, começando a forçar mais ar quente a subir desde SW e empurrando outra bolsa de ar frio desde NW.


Espera-se que depois se fundam os dois sistemas criando um cavado bastante intenso e com frente(s) activa(s) associada(s):








*
Parametros mais significativos:*

Agua precipitavel total instantanea- 40 a 45mm
Mistura de agua nos niveis baixos- 13 a 16g/Kg
CAPE- 1000 a 2000J/Kg
Shear moderado a forte 
Divergencia em altura
Convergencia á superficie associada á aproximação de uma região de frontogenese em movimento lento e a linhas de instabilidade associadas á depressão a oeste.


Dada esta conjunção de factores espera-se na RAM a possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas fortes associados a células convectivas que podem ser bem organizadas e duradouras.

A presença de uma massa de ar tropical de origem em latitudes muito baixas implica que haja um elevadissimo conteudo em agua precipitavel, pelo que alem das chuvas associadas ás células convectivas espera-se tambem precipitação moderada a forte pressistente de caracter orografico nas terras altas.

No que toca á convecção, qualquer célula mesmo que pequena, dado o ambiente saturado, poderá provocar chuva localmente excessiva, em torno aos 20-50mm/h, e como o perfil do shear favorece alguma organização poderão surgir células duradouras com precipitação intensa associada por varias horas.
O perfil do shear ( comportamento do vento com a altitude) tambem sugere que se possam formar SCM´s lineares e squall lines com risco de rajadas de vento forte, entre 60 e 100km.h, assim como precipitação concentrada.

Não se prevê shear de componente rotacional significativo, pelo que nãp há condições para a formação de supercélulas. 


*RESUMO*

-Existe risco de precipitação excessiva convectiva+estratiforme+orografica, que localmente poderá exceder os 80-120mm/3h.

-Existe risco de periodos de vento moderado a forte até 40-70km.h com rajadas até 80-100km.h.

-Especial atenção ás vertentes S/SW e terras altas.

::::::::::::

Decidi avançar com o sinal vermelho pois a precipitação prevista poderá cair em regiões onde os solos estão enfraquecidos pelos incendios e saturados pelas chuvas anteriores, e por poderem afectar as regiões mais populosas da ilha.

::::::::::::::
*
Esta previsão tem uma margem de erro elevada!*

Dada esta situação ter uma forte componente convectiva, é dificil fazer previsões exatas.
Esta previsão foi feita com base no GEM/GFS/Hirlam, e a analise que fiz foi feita admitindo que a Ilha virá a ser afectada directamente por convecção activa...se a Ilha não for afectada ( as células passarem ao lado), o grau de gravidade poderá ser muito inferior.


Para informação mais precisa contactem os orgãos oficiais, como o IM e a protecção civil/Bombeiros.


( Mais detalhes para a situação no Continente serão revelados ou mais logo ou amanhã..)


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2012 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos não existe qualquer consenso entre modelos, nem para o dia de hoje nem para dia nenhum deste evento.

Por isso vejamos o que acontece, pois os modelos este ano parece que estão completamente marados


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2012 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

Olhando aos modelos não existe qualquer consenso entre modelos, nem para o dia de hoje nem para dia nenhum deste evento.

Por isso vejamos o que acontece, pois os modelos este ano parece que estão completamente marados


----------



## stormy (2 Nov 2012 às 11:34)

*Analise detalhada 6f > Dom-*

Neste periodo o continente será afecatdo por uma massa de ar tropical  que começará a interagir com uma ondulação do jet, e com bolsas de ar frio a norte, que se vão desprendendo em direcção a sul.






Neste momento, a massa de ar tropical vai avançando para norte, onde encontra ar frio e um fluxo em altura cada vez mais intenso associado ao jet polar.
A NW uma ondulação ( short-wave) avança, com ar ainda mais frio a ser transportado atras.

Durante o periodo entre as 00h de Sabado e as 09h de Domingo o ar tropical deverá afectar de modo significativo a região sul, enquanto a norte a influencia é menor.
Na região de fronteira ( +- ao longo do Tejo) deverão ocorrer precipitações intensas associadas á colisão das massas de ar.

Esta mesma região de fronteira será ainda mais activada quando se aproximar a short-wave com ar mais frio e froçamento dinamico associado á circulação do ar em altura, que se espera que seja favoravel a movimentos verticais.
Este processo pode resultar numa ciclogenese algures a SW, que cruzaria o território durante a noite de Sabdo para Domingo, com precipitação intensa e vento moderado a forte.







*Factores a ter em conta:*

- Frontogenese  ( colisão) activa sobre o vale do Tejo.
- Possivel ciclogenese que afectaria a região centro.
- Ar tropical instavel na região Sul
- CAPE 500-1000J/Kg nas regiões a sul do Tejo.
- Agua precipitavel instantanea até 35-45mm.
- Shear moderado a forte e com componente direccional nas regiões do centro e sul.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

*RESUMO*

*
A norte de Leiria-Guarda:*

Nesta região não se espera convecção significativa devido á presença de ar relativamente frio nos niveis médios e Baixos.

Por outro lado, alguma da energia/humidade presente mais  a sul poderá migrar para norte em altura, gerando chuva por vezes forte mas de caracter estratiforme.

Há risco de chuva forte e pressistente por varias horas.

*
A sul de Leiria-Guarda:*

A presença de ar tropical energético é bem notória nas previsões do perfil vertical, com a atmosfera praticamente saturada até á tropopausa.

A presença de tanta humidade e ar quente limitará o gradiente térmico vertical, o que resulta em CAPE/LI não muito significativos ( falta ar frio em altura).

No entanto há forçamento dinamico, frontogenese e  possiveis nucleos de ciclogenese a afectar a região, que devem compensar os indices de instabilidade.

A isto alia-se shear moderado a forte ( 30 a 60kts) com presença de um jet nos niveis baixos/médios  ( 80-100km.h aos 850Hpa), criando bastante shear nos primeiros 2-3km.
Este shear tem alguma componente direccional...

As células que se formarem neste ambiente terão capacidade de produzir muita chuva e rajadas de vento intensas.

*Existe risco de precipitação excessiva até 100mm/3h, e pressistente.

Existe risco de rajadas de vento forte até 100km.h.

Existe risco de convecção organizada, com células isoladas capazes de produzir ventos fortes, chuva forte e mesmo algum tornado fraco/tromba nas regiões do extremo sul ( dado o shear direccional/rotacional)...*

::::::::::::::::::

Lancei o sinal vermelho essencialmente devido á possibilidade de precipitação localmente excessiva e á possibilidade de ocorrencia de ventos fortes.

::::::::::::::::::

Esta previsão, tal como na que lancei para RAM tem uma margem de erro superior ao usual.
Isto deve-se ao facto dos modelos manterem alguma incocnsistencia mesmo no curto prazo, especialmente no que toca á intensidade e cobertura espacial das regiões afectadas por condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção.

*A incoerencia presente nos modelos tambem reflete a complexidade do padrão, sendo que neste caso será muito importante o nowcast...não descarto que possa ocorrer algo de inesperado...*


----------



## Norther (2 Nov 2012 às 11:54)

gostei da explicação Stormy mas isso de 100mm em 3 horas vai la vai  inundações a certa, que períodos do dia prevês precipitações mais intensas? se for de noite é mais complicado no caso de ocorrerem essas precipitações


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2012 às 12:46)

Stormy, excelente explicação mas fiquei com uma pequena dúvida.



> Existe risco de convecção organizada, com células isoladas capazes de produzir ventos fortes, chuva forte e mesmo algum tornado fraco/tromba nas regiões do extremo sul ( dado o shear direccional/rotacional)...



As regiões do extremo Sul que referes é o Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo.

Mas, os modelos estão muito confusos, o ECM coloca precipitação razoável para o Algarve, já o Aladdin coloca bastante precipitação, nesta zona para mais logo à noite. O GFS coloca cerca de 25 mm para aqui, por isso, não existe uma tendência clara nos modelos, mesmo no Aladdin e no Hirlam cada nova saída é de uma maneira diferente.


----------



## vitamos (2 Nov 2012 às 13:24)

Norther disse:


> gostei da explicação Stormy mas isso de 100mm em 3 horas vai la vai  inundações a certa, que períodos do dia prevês precipitações mais intensas? se for de noite é mais complicado no caso de ocorrerem essas precipitações



Em nenhum modelo estão previstos esses valores de precipitação. A situação é propícia a acumulados interessantes, mostrando alguns modelos acumulados na ordem dos 30mm a 40mm em 3h em alguns locais, locais esses que divergem de modelo para modelo. 100mm/3h é claramente um exagero para *aquilo que os modelos globais mostram*.


----------



## stormy (2 Nov 2012 às 13:50)

vitamos disse:


> Em nenhum modelo estão previstos esses valores de precipitação. A situação é propícia a acumulados interessantes, mostrando alguns modelos acumulados na ordem dos 30mm a 40mm em 3h em alguns locais, locais esses que divergem de modelo para modelo. 100mm/3h é claramente um exagero para *aquilo que os modelos mostram*.



As sondagens para Faro dão até 45mm de TPW, se houver convecção a actuar sobre essas massas de ar até podes ter mais do que 100mm/3h, os modelos não teem resolução para detectar células esporadicas a largar 100mm/3h, o que fazem é generalizar para areas bem maiores, e depois dão aquelas manchas de 30,40,50mm..


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2012 às 13:59)

É assim, potencial na massa de ar para valores dessa ordem, existir existe. Já foi discutido e resumido isso atrás, devido à sua origem, etc.
Potencial não chega, muitas massas de ar carregadas de água são "desperdiçadas" por falta de forçamento vertical, e vice-versa, como vemos no Verão imensos casos de enorme forçamento vertical, mas sem nada para precipitar na atmosfera.

É verdade que dificilmente modelos globais iriam modelar valores dessa ordem. Apenas modelos de alta resolução o podem fazer. E apesar de ser consensual a existência desse potencial na atmosfera, não está nada consensual nos modelos a existência de forçamento que faça disparar células capazes de tais acumulados. Não estou a dizer que não vai acontecer de certeza. Existe alguma probabilidade sim, mas é sempre um pouco um "tiro no escuro". 

E os modelos de alta resolução dão imensos "tiros no escuro" neste tipo de eventos. Se calhar em cada 5 previsões desse tipo apenas 1 é verdadeira. Portanto se formos acreditar sempre nos dilúvios previstos por esses modelos, a maior parte das vezes vamos errar, mas eventualmente uma das vezes vamos acertar. 

_Se eu disser todos os dias que vai chover, algum dia vou acertar, mesmo que diga isso todos os 365 dias do ano, não é...?_


Acho que depois desta discussão, a ideia que devemos retirar em relação ao evento que se está a discutir, é que o potencial de valores dessa ordem de grandeza existe, mas é relativamente baixo. Mas lá está, não assim tão baixo para ser descurado.


----------



## adiabático (2 Nov 2012 às 15:33)

Vejam lá, não desdramatizem as probabilidades ou ainda acontece alguma coisa séria e acabam processados como os sismólogos italianos... :P


----------



## vitamos (2 Nov 2012 às 15:42)

adiabático disse:


> Vejam lá, não desdramatizem as probabilidades ou ainda acontece alguma coisa séria e acabam processados como os sismólogos italianos... :P



Felizmente que, e como fazemos questão de frisar, não somos um órgão oficial, sendo as opiniões expressas neste tópico da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem as profere, e tendo em conta sempre que dados e previsões oficiais são da responsabilidade de organismos como o IM e, no caso específico dos alertas à população, a protecção civil.

Não obstante o referido devemos sempre ser cuidadosos nas análises e comentários que fazemos (quer por excesso quer por defeito), por uma questão óbvia de credibilidade deste espaço e por respeito a todos aqueles que nos seguem. Grosso modo isso é conseguido e bem hajam aos membros deste fórum por isso.

É um pouco OFFTOPIC, mas nunca é demais frisar estes aspectos.

Esperemos que a situação de hoje seja um bom evento, sem que haja consequências indesejaveis.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2012 às 16:22)

O Stormy escreve e bem:



> *Esta previsão, [...] tem uma margem de erro superior ao usual.*
> Isto deve-se ao facto dos modelos manterem alguma inconsistência mesmo no curto prazo, especialmente no que toca á intensidade e cobertura espacial das regiões afectadas por condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de convecção.
> 
> *A incoerencia presente nos modelos tambem reflete a complexidade do padrão*, sendo que neste caso será muito importante o nowcast...não descarto que possa ocorrer algo de inesperado...



A análise é difícil, não é catastrofista. Há potencial para eventos mais severos mas, convenhamos, não há certezas.
Neste tópico temos de saber conviver com isto, com previsões e análises por leigos e menos leigos (como o Stormy) mas que de maneira nehuma representam AS PREVISÕES OFICIAIS - até estas tem muitas vezes "tiros ao lado"

Esta é a MAGIA da meteorologia - somos surpreendidos muitas vezes por eventos inesperados. Mesmo que o conhecimento evolua...


----------



## cactus (2 Nov 2012 às 16:39)

Já começou a entrar a massa de ar quente carregada de humidade neste momento ,de forma timida aqui na zona já faz o seu efeito .  Vamos aguardar pelas celulas mais poderosas . Penso que com o cair da noite as condiçoes tendem a agravar já que o "grosso" ainda vem ao largo da costa.


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2012 às 19:05)

stormy disse:


> As sondagens para Faro dão até 45mm de TPW, se houver convecção a actuar sobre essas massas de ar até podes ter mais do que 100mm/3h, os modelos não teem resolução para detectar células esporadicas a largar 100mm/3h, o que fazem é generalizar para areas bem maiores, e depois dão aquelas manchas de 30,40,50mm..



Reforçando o que o stormy disse, usei uma citação da informação contida na previsão do Estofex, que dá nível 1 para o Centro e Sul de Portugal:







Storm Forecast
Valid: Sat 03 Nov 2012 06:00 to Sun 04 Nov 2012 06:00 UTC
Issued: Fri 02 Nov 2012 18:17
Forecaster: TUSCHY

A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal and Spain mainly for heavy to locally excessive rainfall amounts.

A level 1 was issued for the coastal areas and far SW-Spain mainly for an isolated large hail, strong wind gust and isolated tornado risk.
*
...The advected air mass reveals true tropical characteristics with TPWs in excess of 50 mm and weak mid-level lapse rates.*




Tradução.... (à mão...)

O nível 1 foi decretado para partes de Portugal e Espanha principalmente devido a quantidades de precipitação localmente intensas. 

O nível 1 foi decretado para as áreas costeiras e para o extremo Sudoeste de Espanha principalmente devido a granizo de grandes dimensões, rajadas de vento fortes e risco de tornado (evento isolado). 

A massa de ar de advecção contém verdadeiras características tropicais com TPWs com (não sei a expressão concreta) mais de 50 miímetros e fracos lapse rates nos níveis médios.


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Nunca percebi porque as ilhas (Açores, Madeira e Canárias) não aparecem no mapa... Também fazemos parte da Europa!


----------



## jonhfx (2 Nov 2012 às 19:22)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Nunca percebi porque as ilhas (Açores, Madeira e Canárias) não aparecem no mapa... Também fazemos parte da Europa!



E Reunião, Martinica, Nova Caledónia, Malvinas, etc etc


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2012 às 19:29)

O aviso laranja do IM é perfeitamente justificável depois do ECMWF 12z ter seguido a mesma run mas do GFS.

O GFS mostra chuva forte com acumulados interessantes na faixa entre Setúbal e Portalegre:










O ECMWF seguiu esta tendência:





O Aladin do IM mete a linha mais a norte, portanto a sua trajectória ainda é incerta mas vendo os dois grandes modelos globais a apostar na linha entre Setúbal e Portalegre, parece que é por aí que vamos ter acumulados interessantes. Vento forte não deve ser de descartar durante a passagem da linha.


----------



## Microburst (2 Nov 2012 às 20:35)

Lightning disse:


> A massa de ar de advecção contém verdadeiras características tropicais com *TPWs* com (não sei a expressão concreta) mais de 50 miímetros e fracos lapse rates nos níveis médios.



*TPW *- Total Precipitable Water ou total de água precipitável.


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2012 às 20:54)

Microburst disse:


> *TPW *- Total Precipitable Water ou total de água precipitável.



Obrigado pela ajuda. 

Vê lá tu que ainda há pouco vi cartas com essas previsões dessa variável e nem sequer associei... Bah...


----------



## David sf (2 Nov 2012 às 20:56)

Pela análise das imagens de radar, parece-me que a linha de instabilidade mais intensa irá passar mais a sul do que aquilo que os modelos prevêem, no eixo Sines-Mourão. Na minha opinião, o aviso laranja do IM deveria ser estendido a Évora e Beja.


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2012 às 21:01)

Eu penso que em geral todos no sul podem experimentar períodos de chuva por vezes forte acompanhada de trovoadas. Serão mais clusters que uma linha propriamente dita...


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Nov 2012 às 22:23)

A chuva acabou por aqui por hoje e esta noite?


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

AndréFrade disse:


> A chuva acabou por aqui por hoje e esta noite?



André,
Ninguém sabe... ou melhor ninguém tem a certeza.
Repara que já foi aqui dito que o ECM teve uma última saida semelhante ao GFS, que por sua vez tem flutuado imenso! 
Na realidade, e comparando a imagem de radar com o modelado no GFS, há um desvio espacial de uns 200 km da acção para sul.
(o que não é de espantar nestes sistemas)
Da mesma formar alguma instabilidade pode atingir a tua zona (a minha, a norte de Lix é menos provável), mas estas previsões ... são previsões e não determinações. É o encanto da ciência.
abraço

Bernardino


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 22:52)

Esta chuva vai chegar para todos, pode é ser mais forte em alguns sítios mas pareçe-me que grande parte de nós vai ter chuva persistente durante 24h ou mais


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Parece que o Baixo Alentejo será o grande contemplado da noite, e uma machachada nos dois principais modelos, em especial o GFS !


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 23:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece que o Baixo Alentejo será o grande contemplado da noite, e uma machachada nos dois principais modelos, em especial o GFS !



Não percebo porque estão os modelos este ano a falhar a tão curto prazo


----------



## David sf (2 Nov 2012 às 23:45)

Rainstorm disse:


> Não percebo porque estão os modelos este ano a falhar a tão curto prazo



Modelos meteorológicos que modelam toda a superfície do globo terrestre, falham a previsão de precipitação por 200 km. Não creio que seja uma falha grande, pior é quando não metem precipitação em lado nenhum e ela ocorre. Não se pode contar que os modelos acertem exactamente na localização da precipitação. 
Neste evento a grande falha foi do IM, cedo se percebeu que a principal zona de instabilidade iria entrar alguns km a sul do que estava modelado, e não se alteraram as localizações dos avisos. 
Faltou nowcasting, pois o lógico seria o lançamento de aviso laranja nos distritos de Setúbal, Évora e Beja, logo às 20h, quando ficou evidente que ia passar tudo mais a sul.


----------



## meteo (2 Nov 2012 às 23:58)

David sf disse:


> Modelos meteorológicos que modelam toda a superfície do globo terrestre, falham a previsão de precipitação por 200 km. Não creio que seja uma falha grande, pior é quando não metem precipitação em lado nenhum e ela ocorre. Não se pode contar que os modelos acertem exactamente na .


Percebo tudo o que dizes.Mas não me lembro de um falhanço destes por aqui nos últimos tempos..
Preverem chuva forte para a noite numa zona,e praticamente não chover..E só chover a sério 200km abaixo..Aliás,acho que nem foram 200 km abaixo.Acho que estava previsto chover bem até à zona de Peniche ou não?
Pelo menos está a chover no Sul.


----------



## marco_antonio (3 Nov 2012 às 00:02)

ja pela madeira continuamos a ver passar nuvens vaziasisto ta reles nas previsoes


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2012 às 00:11)

Não gosto de bater sempre na mesma tecla, mas é que não se trata de chover a 200 km de distância, se darem chuva para Faro e chover em Lisboa a 6 horas de distância não tem nada de normal, apenas a titulo de exemplo ....

E mesmo olhando a outros modelos ás 00h nem um acertou sequer, o que ainda ficou ligeiramente mais próximo foi o Hirlam.
Penso que isto se deve á faixa de precipitação estar a ser mais estreita do que aquilo que indicavam os modelos, do mesmo modo que eu não esperava chuva tão cedo aqui no Algarve hoje nem que ela terminasse tão cedo.

Além disso este é somente mais um evento em que isso acontece este ano, pois preveem mal a longo prazo, medio e mesmo a curto prazo ....

EDIT: A verdade é que os modelos lidam mal com choque de massas de ar, sistemas tropicais incorporados nestas bandas do globo e ponto final, por serem os mais dificeis de modelar, verdade seja dita ....


----------



## David sf (3 Nov 2012 às 00:17)

meteo disse:


> Percebo tudo o que dizes.Mas não me lembro de um falhanço destes por aqui nos últimos tempos..
> Preverem chuva forte para a noite numa zona,e praticamente não chover..E só chover a sério 200km abaixo..Aliás,acho que nem foram 200 km abaixo.Acho que estava previsto chover bem até à zona de Peniche ou não?
> Pelo menos está a chover no Sul.



Houve um modelo que modelou bastante bem o evento, o NAE, mesoscalar inglês:







De todos que consultei, foi o único que acertou na localização da área de maior precipitação. Os restantes falharam por cerca de 100/200 km, não se pode considerar um falhanço muito grande. Globalmente, acertaram na existência da linha de instabilidade, no sentido do seu deslocamento, e de grosso modo acertaram nas quantidades, apenas falharam um pouco (de modo relativo, 200 km em toda a superfície terrestre é nada) na localização.


----------



## B84 (3 Nov 2012 às 00:27)

É pena ter passado uns Km mais a baixo mas é um prazer atravessar o Alentejo verdejante!!!


----------



## B84 (3 Nov 2012 às 00:35)

Bem, o IM já estendeu o alerta laranja ao Baixo Alentejo!!


----------



## thunder_chaser (3 Nov 2012 às 00:47)

B84 disse:


> Bem, o IM já estendeu o alerta laranja ao Baixo Alentejo!!



Confirma-se! desde as 18h que chove por aqui. Na ultima hora de forma intensa e persistente.


----------



## YuRiSsS (3 Nov 2012 às 01:16)

Boas,
E os períodos de possível trovoada?
Ainda se mantém?


----------



## stormy (3 Nov 2012 às 01:25)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Boas,
> E os períodos de possível trovoada?
> Ainda se mantém?



Devido á presença de ar muito humido, poderemos ter nuvens de trovoada...mas sem trovoada, ou com pouca.

Basicamente, com ar tropical é mais dificil ocorrer trovoada mesmo que as nuvens de trovoada lá estejam.

Por outro lado, mesmo que não ocorra ou seja esparsa, isso não quer dizer que não haja células localmente mais fortes com capacidade de deixar á mesma bastante chuva ou rajadas de vento...tal como o ESTOFEX avançou na analise deles.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2012 às 09:53)

Nós, no Algarve já estamos vacinados contra erros nos modelos, porque aqui eles erram mais do que no resto, e quantas vezes nos lamentamos que a chuva foi toda para a Espanha.

Analisando, o ECM ontem, é certo que falhou no intervalo das 18h-06h, porque choveu mais a sul do previsto, mas na quantidade de precipitação não falhou acertou, ainda ontem à tarde aqui no Algarve, o ECM previa chuva a partir das 14 horas segundo o Foreca e ele começou a chover a essa hora e a quantidade era de 12 mm até às 18 horas, eu registei cerca de 15 mm.

A próxima noite no Algarve poderá ser bem chuvosa segundo o ECM.

Outro caso, foi a 18 de Maio de 2011, lembro-me de ver o Aladdin a colocar uma mancha de precipitação forte a oeste de Aljezur no mar, no dia seguinte, a mancha que esse modelo previa caiu em Faro e Olhão.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 12:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nós, no Algarve já estamos vacinados contra erros nos modelos, porque aqui eles erram mais do que no resto, e quantas vezes nos lamentamos que a chuva foi toda para a Espanha.
> 
> Analisando, o ECM ontem, é certo que falhou no intervalo das 18h-06h, porque choveu mais a sul do previsto, mas na quantidade de precipitação não falhou acertou, ainda ontem à tarde aqui no Algarve, o ECM previa chuva a partir das 14 horas segundo o Foreca e ele começou a chover a essa hora e a quantidade era de 12 mm até às 18 horas, eu registei cerca de 15 mm.
> 
> ...



Pelo que vi da previsão do ECM, este modelo falha na previsão da precipitação para o dia de hoje, nomeadamente para esta manhã e ínicio da tarde que se avizinha. 
Há instabilidade a afectar o litoral oeste/sul e grande parte do Algarve que não vem contemplada na previsão. Aliás este modelo mete grande parte da precipitação em Portalegre/Castelo Branco. Pode ser que acerte para mais logo...

Bom tive agora a ver as cartas do GFS e este modelo prevê a formação de uma cut/off a sudoeste lá para Quinta/Sexta. Não estamos muito longe..., o que acham?


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 12:17)

Eu já nem acredito em nada a mais de 2 dias, e vendo o satélite esta frente quase não existe


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2012 às 13:20)

Previsão do Foreca para Olhão:






Prevê trovoada para a próxima madrugada entre 1 horas e as 6 horas.


----------



## thunder_chaser (3 Nov 2012 às 14:55)

a noite foi de chuva forte, mas a madrugada acabou por ser calma por aqui. De manha voltou a chover com intensidade no periodo entre as 10 e as 13h. Será que vem mais? Ar muito humido e 20ºC. Parece que estamos no Panamá ou na Guatemala


----------



## stormy (3 Nov 2012 às 15:56)

*Para a RAM*...até agora não ocorreu nada de extremo, as células mais desenvolvidas teem passado a W/SW...

No entanto haverá mais um periodo a ter em atenção, que começará esta noite a durará até ao dia de 3f.

Neste periodo espera-se a aproximação de um cavado que ficará alinhado entre a PI e o mar a SW dos Açores.

Em alinhamento com este cavado haverá uma frente fria bem marcada, com ar polar maritimo a invadir toda a porção de mar a oeste da PI e a propria peninsula.

Bom..neste periodo podemos contar com um padrão favoravel a precipitação forte, células convectivas activas...um pouco como tem sido desde 5f.

A questão é sempre se as células vão passar ou lado ou não...até agora teem passado, mas nunca se sabe.

Portanto, atenção ao sat nos proximos dias...


----------



## icewoman (3 Nov 2012 às 16:44)

stormy disse:


> *Para a RAM*...até agora não ocorreu nada de extremo, as células mais desenvolvidas teem passado a W/SW...
> 
> No entanto haverá mais um periodo a ter em atenção, que começará esta noite a durará até ao dia de 3f.
> 
> ...




Pela analise de alguns modelos e ate ás previsões do IM julgo que não será nada de extremo...

Os Aguaceiros serão por vezes fortes assim como o vento mas até a tendência é a melhorar ligeiramente no dia de Domingo voltando a agravar-se na 2f.


----------



## David sf (3 Nov 2012 às 18:07)

Lançado o aviso amarelo em todos os distritos a sul do Tejo, e no radar já se vê outra mancha de precipitação intensa a aproximar-se de sudoeste:







Parece, de novo, que vai tudo acontecer a sul do previsto pelos modelos globais, principalmente do GFS que foi o que modelou a acção mais a norte.

Aqui fica o acumulado até ao meio-dia de amanhã, segundo o mesoscalar NAE, que ontem foi o que esteve melhor na modelação da precipitação:






Há alguma (pouca) actividade eléctrica na massa nebulosa que se dirige para Portugal continental:


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2012 às 18:10)

David sf disse:


> Lançado o aviso amarelo em todos os distritos a sul do Tejo...



*O IM lançou aviso amarelo para todos os distritos abaixo do rio Douro*
Parece-me que a previsão descritiva será actualizada dentro de pouco tempo...


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 18:17)

Ou seja vamos ter mau tempo nas próximas horas em grande parte do país, sendo talvez a região entre Leiria e Setúbal onde se registará bastante instabilidade forte.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 18:41)

Espero que a instabilidade forte se situe naquela zona onde o mesoescalar prevê
3mm, no Sueste Alentejano/Nordeste Algarvio Deve ser das zonas onde tem chovido menos, a nível do país, nos últimos tempos.
Vamos ver quem acerta, real ou virtualmente


----------



## Jota 21 (3 Nov 2012 às 22:57)

Com praticamente todos os modelos a preverem chuva para toda a região centro será muito azar se acontecer o mesmo da noite passada em que ficou tudo a sul. O sul precisa de água mas o centro também...


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

Mas quando dizes centro, a abranger Lisboa?


----------



## comentador (3 Nov 2012 às 23:00)

Boa noite!

Em num monte próximo da vila de Alvalade do Sado, desde o inicio das chuvas da tarde de ontem (6ª feira) até agora, acumularam 75 mm.

Os solos estão já saturados e a verterem água e o Rio Sado já leva um caudal considerável!


----------



## Jota 21 (3 Nov 2012 às 23:06)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Em num monte próximo da vila de Alvalade do Sado, desde o inicio das chuvas da tarde de ontem (6ª feira) até agora, acumularam 75 mm.
> 
> Os solos estão já saturados e a verterem água e o Rio Sado já leva um caudal considerável!



Óptimo. Pena, pelo que aqui li, a falta de água naquele cantinho do sueste alentejano/noroeste algarvio. E não esquecendo o noroeste transmontano.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 23:08)

Falta muito para saturar os solos. Hoje na horta deu para reparar que estas chuvas só chegaram a um palmo de terra em profundidade. Por baixo está tudo seco. As raízes mesmo dos arbustos estão em solo seco.


----------



## Rainstorm (3 Nov 2012 às 23:09)

Pois é a chuva nem sempre chega a todos!


----------



## David sf (3 Nov 2012 às 23:16)

Na próxima hora a região de Lisboa deverá ser afectada por alguma precipitação mais intensa, a avaliar pela imagem de radar:


----------



## Jota 21 (3 Nov 2012 às 23:16)

Os alertas amarelo de hoje e amarelo/laranja de ontem são justificados ou são mais uma maneira de as entidades oficiais se defenderem? Tanto quanto tive conhecimento, ontem nas zonas de alerta laranja choveu bem mas nada de situações extremas, certo?


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Nov 2012 às 23:43)

Jota 21 disse:


> Os alertas amarelo de hoje e amarelo/laranja de ontem são justificados ou são mais uma maneira de as entidades oficiais se defenderem? Tanto quanto tive conhecimento, ontem nas zonas de alerta laranja choveu bem mas nada de situações extremas, certo?



Os alertas foram lançados, penso eu, pelos outputs dos modelos e os modelos davam ideia de haver hipótese de precipitação intensa. Repara nas análises feitas no forum por vários participantes. 
As previsões não acertaram porque os bits de informação dos modelos não estavam corretos... na realidade os dados dos modelos manifestavam uma certa volatilidade, de run para run. Para além disso a situação que vivemos não é muito usual(todo este ar humido) a chegar aqui e os modelos não costumam lidar bem com estas situações.

Respondendo à tua pergunta: penso que as autoridades agiram bem. Felizment e nada de grave aconteceu. Mas *podia* ter acontecido e dai o alerta.
(note-se que mesmo assim há noticia de árvores arrancadas e coisas do género)

cps


----------



## cactus (4 Nov 2012 às 00:30)

Entre a região Lisboa e  Setubal , deveram ser nas proximas horas brindada com chuva moderada a forte , essa é a sensação que dá  vista pelo  radar.


----------



## adiabático (4 Nov 2012 às 01:05)

Confirmadíssimo em Oeiras, chuva moderada há pelo menos uma hora sem parar (mais no fórum de seguimento).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2012 às 19:29)

Bom, mas que grande confusão nos modelos, com a última saída das 12 tanto do GFS como do ECM, em que colocam bastante precipitação nos dias de 4ª feira e 5ªfeira, essencialmente nas regiões do sul, onde o meteograma do GFS para Olhão coloca cerca de 51 mm, enquanto o ECM coloca tanto na 4ªfeira como na 5ª feira, precipitação a rondar os 25 a 50 mm em 12 horas.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 19:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, mas que grande confusão nos modelos, com a última saída das 12 tanto do GFS como do ECM, em que colocam bastante precipitação nos dias de 4ª feira e 5ªfeira, essencialmente nas regiões do sul, onde o meteograma do GFS para Olhão coloca cerca de 51 mm, enquanto o ECM coloca tanto na 4ªfeira como na 5ª feira, precipitação a rondar os 25 a 50 mm em 12 horas.



Mas só chove nesses dias na região do sul, ou chega á região centro também?


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, mas que grande confusão nos modelos, com a última saída das 12 tanto do GFS como do ECM, em que colocam bastante precipitação nos dias de 4ª feira e 5ªfeira, essencialmente nas regiões do sul, onde o meteograma do GFS para Olhão coloca cerca de 51 mm, enquanto o ECM coloca tanto na 4ªfeira como na 5ª feira, precipitação a rondar os 25 a 50 mm em 12 horas.



De manhã dei uma vista de olhos nos principais modelos e tinham recuado quanto a esse evento a meio de semana. Havia consenso apenas numa frente de noroeste lá para o fim de semana. Agora pelos vistos voltam a insistir. Há que estar atento nos próximos dias. Acho que certo certo é que não teremos tempo anti-ciclónico pelo menos por mais uma semana.


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 19:55)

Pelo mesnos parece que vai ser uma semana fria e algo instável, ou seja boa para se comer castanha!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2012 às 19:55)

trovoadas disse:


> De manhã dei uma vista de olhos nos principais modelos e tinham recuado quanto a esse evento a meio de semana. Havia consenso apenas numa frente de noroeste lá para o fim de semana. Agora pelos vistos voltam a insistir. Há que estar atento nos próximos dias. Acho que certo certo é que não teremos tempo anti-ciclónico pelo menos por mais uma semana.



Ontem, os modelos mostravam quase todos essa cut-off, mas hoje recuaram na run das 00, mas agora os dois principais modelos estão de acordo, agora depende onde a cut-off vai ficar e se amanhã mantiver este cenário, porque isto mesmo a 48 horas, está muito volátil. Mas, o GFS, o ECM e o Nogaps colocam bastante precipitação no Algarve, mesmo o vento será de sueste que é um excelente sinal, para cut-off's para a nossa região.


----------



## boneli (4 Nov 2012 às 20:50)

Eu já tenho muitas dificuldades em ler os modelos por natureza  . Mas a cada run que sai mais confuso fico . Ora mete ora tira chuva. Como disse o colega algarvio 1980 agora já voltam  a colocar chuva no Sul a partir do dia 7 e que se extende a todo o pais.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2012 às 21:54)

Boa tarde,

Falando somente para os próximos dias, e tomando em atenção a enorme diferenças entre runs das 00h e 12h, o que vou dizer agora amanhã poderá ser mentira, mas já alguém reparou naquela cut-off, modelada pelo GFS e ECM, e por todos os outros modelos existentes  que eu conheço, em que todas mostram essa cut-off mais ou menos posicionadas, no mesmo sitio, sendo que o ECM é aquele que está mais perfeito.
A cut-off com nucleo a sudoeste de Sagres, uma dorsal a leste, e toda a precipitação numa faixa estreita desde Marrocos passando pelo sul de Portugal, depois centro e posteriormente norte, 

Seria uma fila de células bastante convectivas, sem nenhum sitio por onde escapar, e daria precipitações generalizadas em todo o país. Sem dúvida todas as runs das 12h foram muito interessantes, e o ECM então nem se fala.

Mas um pequeno desvio, do centro da cut-off (presumindo que se forma mesmo) para leste, atiraria toda a precipitação provavelmente para o leste de Espanha, mas esperemos que se mantenha !

Mas pelo menos no ECM era muita chuva, cerca de 60 mm em 12 horas era fantástico ! ( Falo para todo o território )


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Na run das 18 tanto o GFS como o Nogaps insistem como na run das 12. O meteograma do GFS na run das 18 coloca 48 mm em Olhão e 63 mm em Alcoutim. 

O Foreca prevê cerca de 100 mm para 4ª e 5ªfeira, http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na run das 18 tanto o GFS como o Nogaps insistem como na run das 12. O meteograma do GFS na run das 18 coloca 48 mm em Olhão e 63 mm em Alcoutim.
> 
> O Foreca prevê cerca de 100 mm para 4ª e 5ªfeira, http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao.



Para Santa Bárbara está previsto cerca de 125 mm, sempre dá para sonhar esta noite ... loooolll
Mas isto acontece devido á configuração da depressão apresentada no ECM, e á sua localização, um pequeno desvio na sua localização e tudo vai para Espanha, mas ainda nada garante que esta depressão se forme !
Algo que não mencionaste mas no ECM existem pelo menos, mais 18 horas de chuva do que no GFS !

Penso que a run das 00h será mais esclarecedora, porque estas situações tão depressa aparecem, como elas desaparecem !


----------



## Microburst (4 Nov 2012 às 23:17)

Julgava que esta semana seria mais seca, com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, e temperaturas mais baixas, mas ao que parece não será bem isso assim não é?


----------



## Nickname (4 Nov 2012 às 23:26)

Nas previsões a 10 dias do meteo, dão chuva para Viseu de dia 7 a 14 sem excepção.
Perspectivas animadoras, mas muitas das vezes não passa de isso, perspectivas.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2012 às 23:39)

Há claramente um consenso entre os modelos (GFS e ECMWF) para meio da semana, com precipitação e acumulados generosos, quanto mais a sul serão maiores.
Após o final da semana, os modelos já não estão com a mesma sintonia. Ou manutenção de entradas de NO, ou o AA a visitar-nos para um merecido VERÃO DE S. MARTINHO.
De qualquer forma, numa ou outra situação serão bem-vindos os elementos sol ou chuva.


*P.S.*: a esta hora (23.30h) a previsão a 10 dias no sítio do IM é feita com recurso ao ECMWF das 00h e não das 12h - mais actualizado!


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2012 às 00:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Há claramente um consenso entre os modelos (GFS e ECMWF) para meio da semana, com precipitação e acumulados generosos, quanto mais a sul serão maiores.
> Após o final da semana, os modelos já não estão com a mesma sintonia. Ou manutenção de entradas de NO, ou o AA a visitar-nos para um merecido VERÃO DE S. MARTINHO.
> De qualquer forma, numa ou outra situação serão bem-vindos os elementos sol ou chuva.
> 
> ...



Se estás a falar em relação ao dia de Quarta, esse dia já está sob controlo manual dos IM, em que efetivamente devido á enorme discrepância entre o que era gerado automáticamente e agora o manual penso que esse "mapa" já estava criado, e o próprio sistema faz a actualização automática quando chega as 24h, isto porque entre céu limpo e muito frio (corrente de norte/nordeste) e muita chuva com ar quente a vir de sul vai uma diferença enorme, e por isso não deves ligar pois não é a primeira vez que vejo tal acontecer, por isso descansem !

Mas a actualização geral é das 20h como aparece na data e hora em baixo !


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2012 às 09:54)

Bom ao que parece a situação de entre Quarta e Sexta .... ainda encontra-se bastante indefinido pois ao contrário de ontem o ECM  coloca a depressão mais abrangente e creio que mais a oeste o que em meu entender provoca um movimento de sudoeste, que coloca muita precipitação para aqui na Quarta mas depois atira com tudo para Espanha na Quinta ao contrário de ontem, que indicava que ela ficaria mais tempo estacionada em cima de Portugal.

Ontem estava fabulosa, hoje está continua boa mas apenas para Quarta !

Olhando aos ensembles os modelos continuam ás aranhas mesmo a 48 ou 72 horas,  e penso que a maior parte dos modelos hoje estão melhores do que o ECM pois indicam uma maior durabilidade da situação, e não quero que volte outra vez tudo a fugir para Espanha !


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2012 às 12:24)

Previsão do IM para os próximos dias, ilustra bem o que eu estava a dizer, basicamente tudo se resume ao interior centro e sul, enquanto que na Quinta diz  adeus e vai tudo para Espanha como quase sempre 

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 7 de novembro de 2012*

Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes forte em especial nas
regiões do interior Centro e Sul com condições favoráveis à
ocorrência de trovoada.
Possibilidade de queda de neve pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela
até ao inicio da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, tornando-se
gradualmente do quadrante oeste na região Sul a partir do início da
tarde, soprando moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sueste nas
terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno, com formação de gelo ou geada
em alguns locais do interior.

*
Previsão para 5ª feira, 8 de novembro de 2012*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.
Possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da
Estrela para o final do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando do quadrante
oeste, soprando moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) do quadrante sul nas
terras altas até ao final da manhã.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

Estava tão bom ontem, porque teve que ser alterado ......


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2012 às 14:13)

A previsão do IM, é no mínimo de estranha. Só interior Centro e Sul, quando o ECM coloca entre 50 mm a 100 mm em 12 horas no Sotavento Algarvio, o Foreca coloca cerca de 50 mm em 12 horas, e isto tratando-se de uma cut-off, tanto pode cair 50 mm como mais ou menos, depende onde as células entrarem. É certo que alguns modelos na run das 06 empurraram mais para leste, mas mesmo assim ainda nada está perdido.


----------



## figueira (5 Nov 2012 às 18:41)

Stormy boa tarde estamos novamente na ilha madeira em alerta laranja devido chuva forte sera que nos podes dar alguma informação do que pode ocorrer grande abraço amigo


----------



## ijv (5 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

figueira disse:


> Stormy boa tarde estamos novamente na ilha madeira em alerta laranja devido chuva forte sera que nos podes dar alguma informação do que pode ocorrer grande abraço amigo



off-topic: Temos de contrar o Stormy paraa nos dar as previsões. 
Grande stormy a dar previsões.


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2012 às 19:31)

Para esta noite os modelos preveem que o cavado que está a norte da RAM se começe a isolar numa cut-off a norte/nordeste do arquipélago.

No processo haverá uma bolsa de "energia" nos niveis altos que vai viajar para SW orbitando o centro da futura cut-off, e esta bolsa de energia está associada a um maximo de vorticidade e divergencia em altura.

A previsão é muito complexa porque alguns modelos alinham essa perturbação nos niveis altos com a frente fria que está agora sobre a ilha ( a separar o ar quente que vem de S do ar frio que está a norte).

Se houver esse alinhamento poderemos ter uma reactivação da convecção sobre a RAM...mas há outros modelos que não fazem nada disso, a frente fria passa mais cedo e depois quando a bolsa de energia em altura chega já não há mais ar quente para alimentar nada e a coisa basicamente passa despercebida...

Portanto...é mais uma situação para olhar ao sat...

Para amanhã é que aparece algum consenso...a frente deverá partir deixando a RAM numa massa de ar mais fria e estavel...e mesmo havendo aquela cut-off a N/NE, a mesma não terá ar tropical para se alimentar, e deveremos ter o inicio de uma fase mais estavel pela RAM...enquanto no continente a historia muda...o vento roda para S, puxa ar quente e a cut-off terá com que se entreter

::::::::::::::::::::

No que toca á convecção desta manhã, com uma visualização do sat e das previsões do perfil de vento para as proximidades da RAM, cheguei á conclusão que aquelas células, especialmente a que passou em Porto santo, talvez não tenham sido somente SCM´s...

A situação de hoje, ao contrario dos outros dias, apresentava forte shear direccional nos primeiros km´s da atmosfera...e não me admiraria nada que alguma daquelas células possa ter sido uma supercélula...


Portanto aquele ponto do post de 5f onde referi que o shear seria linear e não rotacional, impedindo que se gerassem supercélulas , favorecendo só os SCM lineares, estava errada....tambem foi estupidez minha falar desses detalhes a tanta hora de distancia...mas pronto...

Está a ser um evento bem interessante, na RAM  e nas canárias....é pena os danos que foram ocorrendo, mas do ponto de vista estritamente meteorologico tem sido uma situação interessante...até porque deu um golpe muito forte na seca que assolava os arquipelagos há meses


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2012 às 20:11)

Bom, saiu mais uma ronda dos modelos e o que parece tirando a 4ªfeira e é melhor não sonhar muito, porque esta saída do ECM já coloca a maioria da precipitação em Espanha e ainda temos o dia de amanhã para empurrar o resto para a Espanha. Seria um bom evento está a esfumar-se completamente e a fava sai ao Algarve e a cereja vai para a Andalucia este ano leva tudo.


----------



## Lightning (5 Nov 2012 às 20:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> é melhor não sonhar muito



_Meus irmãos_, sonhemos um pouco, vá lá...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2012 às 22:56)

O GFS aumentou a precipitação nesta última saída. Lightning, esse modelo ainda não tinha visto, está bem jeitoso. O Foreca actualizou e nunca vi, um gráfico tão enorme em termos de precipitação, em apenas 6 horas cerca de 40 mm.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Nov 2012 às 23:09)

Ainda vamos recuperar a precipitação toda, vão ver, mas claro que as regiões do centro e sul serão sempre as mais beneficiadas com este tipo de depressão.
Onde temos o norte com céu pouco nublado mas com bastante , o centro com  e  e o sul mais  e com .


----------



## Rapido (5 Nov 2012 às 23:24)

Rainstorm disse:


> Ainda vamos recuperar a precipitação toda, vão ver, mas claro que as regiões do centro e sul serão sempre as mais beneficiadas com este tipo de depressão.
> Onde temos o norte com céu pouco nublado mas com bastante , o centro com  e  e o sul mais  e com .



O sul, principalmente o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo bem precisam dessa chuva. Acham que este inverno, em termo de precipitação não vai desiludir certo? Sei que ainda é cedo mas para já estamos bem encaminhados. Digo isto porque supostamente este ano temos El Niño a influenciar o clima.


----------



## Rainstorm (5 Nov 2012 às 23:31)

Rapido disse:


> O sul, principalmente o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo bem precisam dessa chuva. Acham que este inverno, em termo de precipitação não vai desiludir certo? Sei que ainda é cedo mas para já estamos bem encaminhados. Digo isto porque supostamente este ano temos El Niño a influenciar o clima.



Pelo menos, pelo que eu já pesquisei e vi tudo indica um inverno á antiga, sem sinal do AA e depressões sempre á nossa porta a trazer por vezes tempo ameno e muita chuva e outras vezes tempo frio, chuva, neve, vento de NO/N.


----------



## criz0r (5 Nov 2012 às 23:38)

Este ainda é mais optimista para dia 10 mas lá está, são 2 modelos a contrariar quase todos, de qualquer maneira vamos aguardar por mais novidades .


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2012 às 07:54)

Rainstorm disse:


> Pelo menos, pelo que eu já pesquisei e vi tudo indica um inverno á antiga, sem sinal do AA e depressões sempre á nossa porta a trazer por vezes tempo ameno e muita chuva e outras vezes tempo frio, chuva, neve, vento de NO/N.



Rainstorm, podias indicar onde viste tais previsões? De preferencia no tópico dos modelos sazonais, pois este aqui é para discutir os modelos a curto/médio prazo. É que eu, pelo que tenho constatado, o sinal nos mesmos é tudo menos claro... e mesmo quando os modelos sazonais até mostram alguma tendência é necessária muita cautela na sua interpretação.

É melhor não te convenceres que vai ser um Inverno à antiga, depois podes desiludir-te! Até pode suceder, mas neste momento, não vejo margem de segurança nenhuma em indicar, com base em modelos sazonais, como vai ser o Inverno.

Desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## Rainstorm (6 Nov 2012 às 08:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Rainstorm, podias indicar onde viste tais previsões? De preferencia no tópico dos modelos sazonais, pois este aqui é para discutir os modelos a curto/médio prazo. É que eu, pelo que tenho constatado, o sinal nos mesmos é tudo menos claro... e mesmo quando os modelos sazonais até mostram alguma tendência é necessária muita cautela na sua interpretação.
> 
> É melhor não te convenceres que vai ser um Inverno à antiga, depois podes desiludir-te! Até pode suceder, mas neste momento, não vejo margem de segurança nenhuma em indicar, com base em modelos sazonais, como vai ser o Inverno.
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic.



Ok ok vou passar a ter mais cuidado com o que digo e onde o escrevo


----------



## David sf (6 Nov 2012 às 09:03)

A partir da próxima noite, o estado do tempo em portugal continental será afectado por uma cut-off centrada a oeste da costa alentejana. Tal vai permitir uma advecção de ar húmido de sul, principalmente nas regiões do interior e no sotavento algarvio (se bem que possa afectar levemente o litoral oeste). Não vale a pena estarmos a discutir se modelo X manda tudo para Espanha, e na run anterior não, como aconteceu neste fim de semana, é normal os modelos globais falharem por alguns quilómetros, só em cima do acontecimento é que teremos a certeza da localização das linhas de maior instabilidade. De qualquer modo o panorama é bastante interessante, como se vê pela animação do ECMWF, que de todos os modelos é o que tem a acção mais para leste, amanhã haverá bastante precipitação em território português, e na quinta-feira, os melhores acumulados estão previstos para a zona raiana:







Devido ao fluxo de leste e à cobertura nebulosa, o dia de amanhã poderá ser bastante frio nas regiões do litoral, com máximas pouco acima dos 10ºC.


----------



## redragon (6 Nov 2012 às 09:44)

Parece que amanhã irei ter chuva com alguma intensidade aqui por Elvas. Os espanhois já colocaram a região de Badajoz em alerta amarelo!!!  ))))))))))


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 11:02)

redragon disse:


> Parece que amanhã irei ter chuva com alguma intensidade aqui por Elvas. Os espanhois já colocaram a região de Badajoz em alerta amarelo!!!  ))))))))))



Olá, 

Olhando aos modelos e depois de olhar exaustivamente a mais de 7/8 modelos, e fazendo um hibrido de todos os modelos, posso constatar que a região do interior centro e sul (não apenas as serras mas sim toda a sua envolvente) é a que tem mais chances de ver precipitação mais forte, e conhecendo eu como eu conheço este tipo de eventos, e por experiência em anos anteriores de situações semelhantes, e ainda por cima com a precipitação a ser puxada de um sitio em que as águas estão mais quentes com uma circulação de sul, bastante chances de trovoadas, então creio que na zona de fronteira do centro e sul, poderá ver acumulações muito generosas desde as 00h de hoje (Quarta) até cerca das 12h de Quinta.
A região centro de Portugal (refiro-me em termos de longitude) e sobretudo a região do litoral oeste é que tudo está mais incerto.
Existem modelos que perduram a precipitação em Portugal até ao inicio de Quinta, outros até ao final de Quinta, uns abrange somente o interior, outros o litoral, outros muito soft o interior e atiram tudo para Espanha, e enfim ....

Dos modelos de meso-escala consultei o modelo Hirlam, e esse para a zona sul, carrega bastante na precipitação sobretudo na manhã de Quarta e depois no final do dia de Quarta e madrugada/manhã de Quinta, e portanto penso que será uma situação que se deva ir acompanhando pois os modelos estão sempre a mudar, e por exemplo aquela previsão para Quinta no IM ..... hummm ... duvido que fique lá muito tempo, pois o modelo ECM, bem como o modelo HIRLAM, que o IM segue aponta ainda para chuva na manhã de Quinta no interior !


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 11:36)

Ora acabadinha de sair a previsão do IM que mostra uma disparidade enorme entre a significativa e a descritiva, tal como eu já havia mencionado creio ...

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 7 de novembro de 2012*

*REGIÃO NORTE:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se em geral muito nublado
com ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante leste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas e tornando-se de
sul a partir do final da tarde.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno, com formação de geada em alguns
locais do interior.

*REGIÕES CENTRO E SUL:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros na região Sul, estendendo-se
gradualmente à região Centro, *sendo por vezes fortes nas
regiões do interior.*
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste,
tornando-se gradualmente do quadrante oeste a partir do início
da tarde na região Sul.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) do
quadrante leste, tornando-se do quadrante sul a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na região Centro.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno, com formação de geada em alguns
locais do interior Centro.

*
Previsão para 5ª feira, 8 de novembro de 2012*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, que poderá ser por vezes forte e em regime de
aguaceiros nas regiões do interior e sotavento Algarvio.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (25 a 35 km/h)
do quadrante sul no sotavento Algarvio e moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h)
nas terras altas até ao final da manhã.
Pequena subida de temperatura em especial da mínima.

EDIT: Apesar do IM não mencionar, na Quarta eles estão considerar o sotavento como interior do país !


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2012 às 16:58)

*Analise detalhada 4f > 6f-*

Neste periodo o continente será afectado por uma cut-off a oeste, com até -24ºC aos 500hpa, e com alguns lobos de forçamento associados.

Haverá tambem alguma divergencia ao nivel do jet.

Nos niveis baixos e médios teremos uma advecção humida de SE, que vai evoluindo para SW, a qual é inestabilizada pela gradual aproximação da cut-off.

Temos no global CAPE a oscilar entre os 300 e os 800j/Kg, agua precipitavel instantanea em torno aos 25-35mm e shear forte com componente direccional....tudo isto com notória expressão na região Sul, evoluindo para N/NW.

*
Resumo:*






Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada.
Vermelho- Possibilidade de trovoada moderada a forte.

Para amanhã poderá ocorrer convecção por vezes forte no sudeste, com os maiores riscos relacionados com a possibilidade de precipitação excessiva ( 40 a 80mm/3h) e rajadas de vento...são possiveis algumas trombas de agua , espcialmente sob o Golfo de Cadiz e faixa costeira SE.

No norte e centro será um dia muito frio, com precipitação constante associada á entrada nos niveis médios de ar tropical sobre ar polar á superficie, procedente de leste.
Poderemos ter precipitação continuada que ao fim de algumas horas poderá causar algumas inundações em meio urbano ou em algumas ribeiras mais susceptiveis.

Quinta feira a pluma de ar mais instavel subirá de latitude, e apesar dos parametros termodinamicos não serem os melhores, os modelos concordam em colocar uma região de forçamento forte, nomeadamente sobre o centro/sul.

Poderemos, tal como amanhã, ter alguma convecção forte, organizada em segmentos lineares capazes de gerar rajadas de vento forte e precipitação localmente excessiva.

No norte litoral tambem poderá ocorrer algum episódio de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, mas de modo geral espera-se que por todo o norte a precipitação seja estratiforme, contudo, bastante abundante.

Na Sexta, a cut-off estará mesmo a W do C Carvoeiro, e  o fluxo agora de SW deverá trazer ar humido de transição entre o polar maritimo e o subtropical.
Os indices convectivos melhoram essencialmente devido ao ar frio em altura, e o forçamento dinamico limita-se ao extremo SE e baixo alentejo interior.

Por toda a costa e na região sul poderão ocorrer aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes, em regime pulsante, com possibilidade de granizo e chuva localmente fortes, acompanhados de algumas rajadas de vento no extremo SE até meio do dia.

No resto do território espera-se precipitação fraca a moderada de caracter mais estratiforme.


::::::::::::


Para o fim de semana uma frente fria deverá deixar mais chuva, especialmente nas regiões do norte e do centro.
Chuva que poderá ser moderada a forte na região NW, acompanhada de ventos moderados a fortes de W/NW no litoral norte/centro e terras altas.

No sul a frente será em geral fraca..


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 17:44)

Dá-me a ideia que nestas runs das 12h a precipitação na Quarta Feira até pode ser mais forte no Norte e Centro do que no sul, pelo menos constata-se isso através do GFS ...
Ao mesmo tempo na Quinta dá-me a ideia que a frente fria que se geraria e que era suposto ficar algo estática, tende a avançar mais rápido para Espanha, e estacionar lá !

Até ao momento gostei mais das runs das 00h, a ver vamos o que o ECM indica nesta run !


----------



## rozzo (6 Nov 2012 às 18:52)

Falamos aqui muito em muitos campos e mapas mais complexos, e às vezes esquecemo-nos um pouco de ver as coisas de uma forma mais "clássica", tipo cartas com frentes, etc, à boletim meteorológico antigo.


Portanto, o sistema responsável, que se irá desenvolver ainda, ganhará melhores contornos no dia de amanhã, estando já bem "maduro" na 5ª-feira, e resulta desta importante interface entre o ar polar e o ar tropical, como se vê na imagem das massas de ar. Estas massas de ar distintas neste momento ainda não estão "enroladas", mas provavelmente esta imagem será bastante interessante amanhã quando o sistema estiver em desenvolvimento.













Já a partir desta madrugada deverá aparecer alguma precipitação mais a Sul, que ao longo do dia de amanhã se estenderá para NW, podendo "varrer" boa parte do resto do país, na zona onde começa a oclusão. Daí a tal perspectiva do dia de chuva "pegada" com bastante frio nos níveis baixos em boa parte do Norte e Centro. Nesta região a instabilidade não será muita, e são menores as chances de trovoada.

A zona mais activa à partida será naturalmente na frente fria, e o período teoricamente mais crítico em termos de instabilidade será na madrugada de 5ª-feira algures na área do Sotavento Algarvio, Golfo de Cádiz, e zona fronteiriça do Baixo Alentejo. Aqui existe maior chance de alguma convecção mais severa, além de persistente, dada a deslocação lenta do sistema.

Dada a pequena dimensão do sistema, e também estar basicamente a formar-se, claro há muita incerteza na localização exacta destes sectores mais activos, como se vê nas diferentes saídas dos diversos modelos disponíveis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2012 às 19:58)

rozzo disse:


> Falamos aqui muito em muitos campos e mapas mais complexos, e às vezes esquecemo-nos um pouco de ver as coisas de uma forma mais "clássica", tipo cartas com frentes, etc, à boletim meteorológico antigo.
> 
> 
> Portanto, o sistema responsável, que se irá desenvolver ainda, ganhará melhores contornos no dia de amanhã, estando já bem "maduro" na 5ª-feira, e resulta desta importante interface entre o ar polar e o ar tropical, como se vê na imagem das massas de ar. Estas massas de ar distintas neste momento ainda não estão "enroladas", mas provavelmente esta imagem será bastante interessante amanhã quando o sistema estiver em desenvolvimento.
> ...



Sem dúvida, Rozzo. A maior parte dos modelos, o ECM, o Hirlam e o Aladdin colocam bastante precipitação para a noite/madrugada e manhã de 5ª feira para o Sotavento Algarvio. O Hirlam coloca entre 60-100mm em 12 horas, sabendo nós, como isto funciona tanto pode cair mais ou menos, depende se levarmos algumas horas seguidas com células estacionadas no mesmo local, certamente que vai haver inundações desde de Faro a VRSA. A manter, a previsão destes modelos, penso que o IM poderá colocar o Algarve amanhã em aviso laranja.

Pelos menos, por aqui, em Olhão, as sargetas estão tapadinhas com folhas e este ano ainda nem limparam, agora se vier chuva demais, lá vem a mesma história, com inundações e mais inundações.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 21:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sem dúvida, Rozzo. A maior parte dos modelos, o ECM, o Hirlam e o Aladdin colocam bastante precipitação para a noite/madrugada e manhã de 5ª feira para o Sotavento Algarvio. O Hirlam coloca entre 60-100mm em 12 horas, sabendo nós, como isto funciona tanto pode cair mais ou menos, depende se levarmos algumas horas seguidas com células estacionadas no mesmo local, certamente que vai haver inundações desde de Faro a VRSA. A manter, a previsão destes modelos, penso que o IM poderá colocar o Algarve amanhã em aviso laranja.
> 
> Pelos menos, por aqui, em Olhão, as sargetas estão tapadinhas com folhas e este ano ainda nem limparam, agora se vier chuva demais, lá vem a mesma história, com inundações e mais inundações.



Efetivamente Algarvio, acredito que pela primeira vez desde há sei lá quanto tempo o Algarve poderá ter Alerta Laranja, nomedamente na passagem de Quarta para Quinta, isto claro se as previsões se mantiveram.
Basicamente nesta madrugada teremos a aproximação da frente quente, que deverá chegar aproximar-se do Algarve cerca das 03h, como mostra o satélite, e entre as 06h e as 09h poderá eventualmente originar precipitação mais forte no Algarve e depois mais pela tarde á medida que segue para norte,  precipitação mais forte no interior alentejano e talvez lisboa e ribatejo ( ??? ).
Depois ao final da tarde já com a depressão ao largo de Portugal formar-se-á a frente fria, que deverá ter actividade mais forte, e segundo alguns modelos, poderá haver até 30 a 50 mm em cerca de 6h.

Em relação á imagem de satélite até ao momento ela está com bom aspecto, com nuvens estratiformes mais na parte da frente das nuvens, e depois na parte de atrás vê-se bem o forte desenvolvimento convectivo, o que presumo que seja a parte de trás da frente quente ....

---------------
Em relação ao dia de Quinta penso que tudo possa depender da estacionalidade ou não da frente em cima do interior do país, e isso é que vai determinar severidade ou não desta depressão.


PS: Estou ainda á espera das trovoadas ! 

Agora chegou a hora do nowcasting !


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Nov 2012 às 22:13)

Bela animação!!!

http://www.ogimet.com/loopir2d2.phtml


----------



## Zapiao (6 Nov 2012 às 22:51)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Bela animação!!!
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/loopir2d2.phtml



Essa nebulosidade passará por Coimbra? É que nessa animaçao parece que está a mudar a rota para o algarve e Espanha, não?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 22:55)

Em relação a essa imagem nota-se que perdeu muita da intensidade que apresentava, mas afinal de contas trata-se apenas de nebulosidade associada á depressão, e para já por aquilo que tenho visualizado está tudo de acordo com modelado pelo modelo Hirlam !

Verifica-se também a presença de muita nebulosidade já no Algarve, e a presença de precipitação fraca ou chuviscos já no sotavento algarvio como indicava o IM !!


----------



## Zapiao (6 Nov 2012 às 23:22)

Ó colega Aurelio, o Hirlam aqui do forum tem a ultima run do dia 1, aonde ve as runs actuais?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

Zapiao disse:


> Ó colega Aurelio, o Hirlam aqui do forum tem a ultima run do dia 1, aonde ve as runs actuais?



Vejo no site espanhol da AEMET em http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2012 às 23:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Ó colega Aurelio, o Hirlam aqui do forum tem a ultima run do dia 1, aonde ve as runs actuais?



O HIRLAM passou a ser pago para entidades externas à AEMET, tal como diz na página do MétéoCiel.


> AEMET decided to charge their data, therefore this weather model is not available anymore.


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2012 às 23:42)

Esse modelo coloca uma mancha de 30-50mm a percorrer todo o litoral do algarve não nesta mas na próxima madrugada.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2012 às 23:57)

> On the forward flank of the stationary cut-off low, perpendicular low and mid-level flow to the coastline will be observed. A tongue of moister and slightly unstable airmass along with low level flow paralleling boundary point to the possible isolated event of prolonged, excessive precipitation albeit it is unlikely that extremely heavy rainfall would be observed due to the rather weak updrafts and insignificant moisture transport.


*
Tradução " a la google"*



> No flanco para a frente do estacionária corte baixo, perpendicular baixo e médio nível de fluxo para o litoral será observado. A língua de massa de ar húmido e um pouco instáveis ​​com baixo nível de ponto limite de fluxo paralelo à possível evento isolado de precipitação, prolongado e excessivo embora seja improvável que a precipitação extremamente pesado seria observada devido às correntes de ar ascendentes bastante fracos e de transporte de humidade insignificantes.



Como não sou bom em Inglês basicamente diz que a massa de ar húmida e algo instável, pode provocar eventos isolados de precipitação forte e persistente, embora devido ás fracas correntes ascendentes e transporte de ar húmido seja insignificante, torne improvável a ocorrência de situações mais extremas de precipitação.
A meu ver isso quer dizer que a precipitação que ocorra seja mais do tipo estratiforme !


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2012 às 00:04)

*Actualização*

Para amanhã aumentam as hipoteses de um evento de chuva extrema no Alentejo, Algarve e Lisboa/Vale do Tejo, com os modelos de mesoescala a colocar uma ciclogenese no Alentejo Litoral.







A depressão mesoescalar resultante terá uma circulação de Shapiro-Keyser bem defenida nos niveis baixos ( frentes contactam em angulo recto, e frente fria avança sobre o sector quente de modo perpendicular ao fluxo).

*
Para o Algarve e interior Alentejano*
Este tipo de confuguração poderá resultar em sistemas convectivos intensos, capazes de produzir ventos fortes com rajadas superiores a 60km.h e precipitação excessiva e continuada.

*Para as restantes regiões a sul do Mondego*
Os modelos, todos eles, colocam em altura um fluxo de S, que transportará muita energia desde a região mais activa no sul do Pais.
Isto significa que teremos em altura uma massa de ar muito humida que trará chuvas abundantes  e continuas durate o dia todo.


*4f12h---5f12h*





Amarelo- Possibilidade de Trovoada
Vermelho- Possibilidade de Trovoada por vezes forte ( Rajadas> 60km.h)

Azul Claro- Precipitação forte
Azul Escuro- Precipitação localmente excessiva ( 80mm/3h ou mais)



:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Para o resto do dia de 5f a chuva começará a chegar com bastante intensidade a todo o norte do Pais, com o centro e sul  a manterem condições favoraveis á ocorrencia de trovoada, mais fortes no interior  e Algarve (mantem-se o que referi no meu post anterior).

Na 6f as trovoadas e aguaceiros poderão ser por vezes fortes, desta vez nas faixas costeiras e interior da região sul, sendo que depois Sabado uma frente fria deverá varrer a instabilidade, mas não sem antes causar mais chuva, por vezes moderada a forte especialmente no NW.


----------



## NunoBrito (7 Nov 2012 às 01:52)

*AVISO À POPULAÇÃO 
Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil

PRECIPITAÇÃO, VENTO, TROVOADA e AGITAÇÃO MARÍTIMA*

De acordo com a informação meteorológica disponibilizada pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), prevê-se para os próximos dois dias (dia 7 e 8 de Novembro), períodos de chuva na região Sul, passando a regime de aguaceiros, com início na madrugada de dia 07 de Novembro, estendendo-se gradualmente à região Centro, podendo ser por vezes fortes (> 10 mm/h)
 em especial a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela. 

Existem ainda condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada a partir da tarde, vento forte (até 50 km/h) do quadrante leste nas terras altas, tornando-se do quadrante sul a partir da tarde e agitação marítima na costa sul do Algarve, com ondas de sueste até 2,5 metros.

*EFEITOS EXPECTÁVEIS*

Face à situação acima descrita, poderão ocorrer os seguintes efeitos: 

- Piso rodoviário escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água; 
- Possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; 
- Possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis; 
- Danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas; 
- Possíveis acidentes na orla costeira; 
- Inundações de estruturas urbanas subterrâneas com deficiências de drenagem.

*MEDIDAS PREVENTIVAS*

A ANPC recorda que o eventual impacto destes efeitos pode ser minimizado, sobretudo através da adoção de comportamentos adequados, pelo que se recomenda a observação e divulgação das principais medidas de autoproteção para estas situações, em particular nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis, nomeadamente: 

- Garantir a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objetos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculo ao livre escoamento das águas; 
- Garantir uma adequada fixação de estruturas soltas, nomeadamente, andaimes, placards e outras estruturas suspensas; 
- Adotar uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade e tendo especial cuidado com a possível formação de lençóis de água nas vias; 
- Não atravessar zonas inundadas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas; 
- Ter especial cuidado na circulação junto da orla costeira e zonas ribeirinhas historicamente mais vulneráveis a inundações rápidas; 
- Não praticar atividades relacionadas com o mar, nomeadamente pesca desportiva, desportos náuticos e passeios à beira-mar, evitando ainda o estacionamento de veículos na orla marítima; 
- Estar atento às informações da meteorologia e às indicações da Protecção Civil e Forças de Segurança.

Fonte: http://www.prociv.pt/Documents/Aviso 17_2012.pdf


----------



## Tempo (7 Nov 2012 às 03:44)

Isto sim, é uma previsão bem apresentada.
Parabens!





stormy disse:


> *Actualização*
> 
> Para amanhã aumentam as hipoteses de um evento de chuva extrema no Alentejo, Algarve e Lisboa/Vale do Tejo, com os modelos de mesoescala a colocar uma ciclogenese no Alentejo Litoral.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2012 às 15:58)

*Região Sul/Sudeste*

Segundo o wundermap e as observações de superficie do IM, já temos uma organização daquela depressão mesoescalar que o Hirlam e o WRF modelavam.

O radar começou a mostrar os principios da formação de uma linha de convergencia que deverá, muito lentamente cruzar o baixo Alentejo e Algarve.

As estações amadoras da região onde o ar quente Mediterraneo/Atlantico está a entrar por terra mostram já pontos de orvalho bem superiores a 15ºC com temperaturas na ordem dos 16 a 19ºC, e uma circulação vigorosa de S/SE.

No litoral do Sotavento poderemos ter uma tarde com vento forte de SE, com valores medios entre os 30 a os 50km.h, com rajadas por vezes superiores a 80km.h, potenciadas pela ocorrencia de fenomenos convectivos.

Nas proximas 24 a 27h, principalmente na faixa de convergencia, poderemos ter organização convectiva bastante significativa, com formação de squall lines/SCM lineares, com risco de precipitação excessiva, rajadas de vento superiores a 80km.h e possibilidade de algum tornado/tromba dado o forte veering e os 40kts de shear entre os 1000 e os 6000m.

A agua precipitavel rondará os 30 a 40g/Kg, pelo que em termos de precipitação exessiva , podemos contar com valores na ordem dos 80 a 100mm/3h em alguma célula mais forte.

CAPE localmente proximo aos 1000J/Kg  segundo o WRF, e condições de superficie melhores que o modelado sustentam esta analise mais agressiva.

*Radar*


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 16:43)

Entre as 12h e as 18h deveriamos ter tido isto :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 16:55)

*Precipitación acumulada*
*Estación               Provincia        mm      Datos hasta*
Fuengirola	          Málaga	      48.4	 16:00
Tarifa	                  Cádiz	      43.5	 16:10
Marbella	          Málaga	      35.6	 13:00
Torremolinos	  Málaga	      35.6	 13:00
Coín	                  Málaga	      34.0	 14:00

Fui enganado pelo mapa de reflectividade, parecia que a zona de Cadiz estava com muita chuva, mas é apenas "polvora" seca, pois estão somente entre os 8 a 10 mm na maior parte do litoral andaluz atlântico.

Ou seja esta depressão está a decepcionar muito até ao momento !


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 18:18)

Só por curiosidade, como vai estar o tempo no fim-de-semana e a partir do mesmo!?


----------



## Zapiao (7 Nov 2012 às 20:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Vejo no site espanhol da AEMET em http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/modelosnumericos/hirlam



Obrigado


----------



## Zapiao (7 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Aurélio disse:


> *Precipitación acumulada*
> *Estación               Provincia        mm      Datos hasta*
> Fuengirola	          Málaga	      48.4	 16:00
> Ou seja esta depressão está a decepcionar muito até ao momento !


Ah que bela praia de Fuengirola, adiante, esta depressao parece que está por horas nao?


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2012 às 23:49)

*Actualização*

Para o sudeste do Pais os modelos manteem uma situação favoravel a tempo convectivo severo, desta vez até cerca das 16/17h de amanhã, altura em que deverá passar a linha de instabilidade que actualmente se encontra sobre a região de FaroBeja, que separa ar mais energético de ar mais estavel a oeste.

*
Resumo*

Mantem-se o risco de cheias associadas a precipitação localmente excessiva, ventos fortes com rajadas que associadas á passagem de nucleos convectivos poderão ser proximas a 80-100km.h e um risco inferior de trombas/tornados especialmente na faixa costeira a leste de Albufeira.

É de salientar que se espera mar de levante com 2.5 a 3.5m, com picos até 5-7m, o que associado a ventos sustentados de 45 a 55km.h ( na linha de costa) poderá causar erosão costeira e favorecer cheias em regiões baixas, especialmente na maré das 8:00h.
O facto de estarmos em aguas-mortas deverá ajudar a que os danos não sejam mais significativos.

:::::::::::::::

*Resumo para o resto do continente*

A partir da tarde de amanhã a aproximação da cut-off deverá causar instabilidade por vezes moderada a forte em todo o centro/sul do pais ( rajadas acima dos 50km.h e preci até 30-40mm/3h) , mas mais notória, como referido atras, no sudeste ( Interior de Evora/Beja e sotavento Algarvio)...


Durante a tarde o litoral centro e norte tambem deverá começar a sentir alguma instabilidade por vezes moderada mas o shear mais fraco e a presença de ar pouco energético á superficie deverá manter as hipoteses de convecção severa baixas...quanto muito alguma chuva forte exporádica ...


Para 6f poderemos esperar aguaceiros e trovoadas em todo o sector litoral que durante a tarde se podem extender para o interior.
Aguaceiros que serão de caracter pulsante ( shear a reduzir muito significativamente) com risco de granizo e precipitação localmente forte ( 20 a 30mm/3h).


----------



## Paulo H (8 Nov 2012 às 00:05)

Stormy, achas mesmo provável a ocorrência de granizo?

É que o ar tem estado com %HR elevada, com saturação tanto a níveis baixos, como mais elevados.. Que eu saiba, não ocorre granizo em Portugal continental talvez desde Junho deste ano! Acho mais favorável a ocorrência de granizo entre Abril e Junho.


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2012 às 00:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Stormy, achas mesmo provável a ocorrência de granizo?
> 
> É que o ar tem estado com %HR elevada, com saturação tanto a níveis baixos, como mais elevados.. Que eu saiba, não ocorre granizo em Portugal continental talvez desde Junho deste ano! Acho mais favorável a ocorrência de granizo entre Abril e Junho.



Granizo mais na 6f devido ao ar muito frio e relativamente seco em altura


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 14:10)

Faz-me uma certa confusão o ECMWF não dar qualquer representatividade àquele tufo de nuvens no meio do atlântico. Já ali está há dias.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 16:52)

O GFS acabado de sair do forno também não lhe dá importância nenhuma, mantém-no estático durante 1 semana. 

Parece ser consensual teremos um sistema frontal a meio da próxima semana, dias 14 e 15.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Nov 2012 às 16:59)

E para este fim de semana ainda temos a passagem de um sistema frontal de noroeste?


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 17:05)

Sim mas de fraca actividade. Servirá para organizar o caos resultante desta entrada de sudoeste.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Nov 2012 às 17:07)

Então podemos contar com chuva moderada e isso??


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 17:08)

Não, chuva ou aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Nov 2012 às 17:36)

Ou seja um sábado nublado com alguma chuva e depois até Terça +- temos sol mas temperaturas baixas, antes da chegada de uma grande depressão de noroeste!?


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Nov 2012 às 19:48)

Agreste disse:


> O GFS acabado de sair do forno também não lhe dá importância nenhuma, mantém-no estático durante 1 semana.



Sobre essa área de nebulosidade no Atlântico:



> NHC is monitoring an area of clouds and thunderstorms that has developed about 600 miles west-northwest of the Cape Verde Islands. It's in association with a surface trough of low pressure and an area of low pressure in the upper atmosphere.
> Any development should be low to occur, and it has a low chance of becoming a tropical cyclone during the next 48 hours.
> Get the latest on the tropics anytime by visiting the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov
> *NHC monitora uma área de nuvens e tempestades que desenvolveu cerca de 600 km a oeste-noroeste das ilhas de Cabo Verde. É em associação com um cavado de superfície de baixa pressão e uma área de baixa pressão na atmosfera superior.
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 23:30)

O GFS modela uma boa frente para a próxima Quinta feira e atingirá essencialmente o Centro e Sul. Bom isto é tudo blá blá pois sabemos que ainda falta muito e até lá muita água vai correr debaixo da ponte.
Só quero aqui referir que após isso este modelo está a modelar a formação de nova cut-off a sudoeste do cabo de São Vicente.
Para já são estas as tendências da moda Outono


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Nov 2012 às 21:08)

Boas! 
Ninguém se chega à frente com uma previsão em linguagem um pouco menos técnica para este fim de semana?


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2012 às 21:31)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas!
> Ninguém se chega à frente com uma previsão em linguagem um pouco menos técnica para este fim de semana?



Amanhã, céu geralmente com períodos de muito nublado, ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco ou aguaceiros fracos. Vento fraco, intensificando-se a partir da tarde e tornando-se moderado.

Domingo, praticamente igual a sábado, mas com menos chances de precipitação a partir da tarde. Vento moderado a forte todo o dia, enfraquecendo ao anoitecer.

Domingo descem as máximas e sobrem muito ligeiramente as mínimas.

Não vi previsões do IM nem fiz nenhum copy paste. Limitei-me a interpretar os modelos.


----------



## martinus (10 Nov 2012 às 17:57)

E para a semana? Céu limpo, subida de temperatura e Verão de São Martinho?


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Nov 2012 às 19:03)

Acho que não, pelo menos subida de temperatura com bom tempo nesta altura do ano é difícil!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Os modelos já começam a delinear a próxima semana. Analisando os dois principais modelos: o GFS e o ECMWF. O GFS coloca a depressão a passear no mar sem afectar o continente. Já o ECMWF é outra música, diria que tem sido já há 2 dias assim, e vendo que o ECM nesta semana não teve muito longe da realidade e teve bem melhor que o GFS. Mas, o ECMWF tem uma saída com muita precipitação para o Algarve, entre 5ª feira e sábado. 

Diria que o ECM está espectacular.


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Nov 2012 às 19:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos já começam a delinear a próxima semana. Analisando os dois principais modelos: o GFS e o ECMWF. O GFS coloca a depressão a passear no mar sem afectar o continente. Já o ECMWF é outra música, diria que tem sido já há 2 dias assim, e vendo que o ECM nesta semana não teve muito longe da realidade e teve bem melhor que o GFS. Mas, o ECMWF tem uma saída com muita precipitação para o Algarve, entre 5ª feira e sábado.
> 
> Diria que o ECM está espectacular.


Mas seria uma depressão a afectar todo o país a partir de Quarta então!?


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2012 às 19:19)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas seria uma depressão a afectar todo o país a partir de Quarta então!?



Sim, afectaria todo o país, mas mais as regiões do centro e sul.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Nov 2012 às 20:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos já começam a delinear a próxima semana. Analisando os dois principais modelos: o GFS e o ECMWF. O GFS coloca a depressão a passear no mar sem afectar o continente. Já o ECMWF é outra música, diria que tem sido já há 2 dias assim, e vendo que o ECM nesta semana não teve muito longe da realidade e teve bem melhor que o GFS. Mas, o ECMWF tem uma saída com muita precipitação para o Algarve, entre 5ª feira e sábado.
> 
> Diria que o ECM está espectacular.



De manhã estavam com o papel trocado, o ECM metia a depressão no mar e o GFS a afectar o continente. À pouco, quando cheguei a casa, vi o ECM primeiro e pensei "bem, este já se colou ao GFS". Depois olho para o GFS e vejo um recuo para o que o ECM via de manhã! 

De referir que o ECM tem alternado saídas boas com menos boas, e o GFS tem apostado sempre em muita chuva no centro/sul para meio da próxima semana, excepto na última saída das 12z. 

O que parece certo é que a depressão vai andar por aí às portas do continente. Esperemos que se aproxime o suficiente para nos afectar.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2012 às 23:21)

Na ultima run das 18h, o GFS e o ECM entraram em sintonia assim á primeira vista, mas ainda não é importante pois entre diversos modelos não existe ainda qualquer consenso relativamente á próxima semana !


----------



## Rainstorm (10 Nov 2012 às 23:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Na ultima run das 18h, o GFS e o ECM entraram em sintonia assim á primeira vista, mas ainda não é importante pois entre diversos modelos não existe ainda qualquer consenso relativamente á próxima semana !



Mas estão em sintonia em relação ao k?


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2012 às 23:49)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas estão em sintonia em relação ao k?



Relativamente ao nascimento, desenvolvimento e término da depressão, que é aquilo que se tem discutido por aqui ....
na minha modesta opinião o mais dificil será ela ficar em alto mar, pois para oeste existe um grande anticiclone, e por isso um dia mais cedo ou mais tarde tenderá sempre a vir para cima de nós, ao mesmo tempo existe uma tendencia para que a formação de um anticiclone na Europa Central ou Europa Central e Europa do Norte.
Tal situação torna bastante favoráveis á criação de uma cut-off em cima de nós ou perto de nós.

A intensidade e a estacionalidade dependerá de onde a depressão nascer ou se quiserem descer de latitude ......
Neste momento segundo o ECM as chances de chover por exemplo no sul entre Quinta e Sábado andam nos 80% embora ainda estejamos longe de poder dizer "Negócio fechado" se é que me faço entender !


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2012 às 00:37)

Boas noites.

Para os proximos dias teremos tempo estavel com uma crista Aticiclonica a erguer-se sobre a PI.

Temperaturas em subida gradual a partir de 2f, pois amanhã preve-se que nos niveis baixos e médios haja uma injecção de uma bolsa de ar frio que estava a norte ( possibilidade de alguma instabilidade no litoral norte e centro até meio da tarde).
Tambem amanhã é possivel uma situação de vento forte, em especial nas terras altas, com rajadas até 70-80km.h, devido ao establecimento de uma corrente muito forte de NNE alinhada em todos os niveis, o que favorece a transferencia de energia entre as varias camadas.

No entanto a partir de 4f regressa a tendencia para instabilidade, com uma cut-off a evoluir de NW para S a oeste da costa...

*
Spaghetti GEFS12z*






A partir da dispersão do z500 dos membros do GEFS podemos observar a clara tendencia do cavado no Atlantico se ir aproximando da PI, e depois isolar-se numa cut-off.

O movimento lento desta perturbação será a chave...quanto mais lento for mais a circulação tem tempo para se organizar, puxando ar frio de norte e ar tropical de sul em grandes quantidades.

É esta permissa que acho que será muito importante...pois ao que parece a depressão terá tempo mais que suficiente para arrastar ar bastante energético de sul sobre a PI, o que significa que a mesma terá bastante energia para depois actuar.

Segundo o GFS12z e o ECMWF12z, o final da proxima semana poderá ser bastante interessante...
Ambos os modelos estão coerentes, e apontam para um cenário de instabilidade moderada a forte, em especial no centro e no sul....reforçada pela entrada nos niveis baixos de bastante energia, enquanto em altura se vai aproximando ar cada vez mais frio, por outro lado..tambem há indicios de bastante shear e shear rotacional pois os modelos colocam uma circulação forte de SSW aos 500hpa e um fluxo de SE á superficie, o que é geralmente bom para o desenvolvimento de convecção intensa


----------



## c.bernardino (11 Nov 2012 às 08:44)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Temperaturas em subida gradual a partir de 2f, pois amanhã preve-se que nos niveis baixos e médios haja uma injecção de uma bolsa de ar frio que estava a norte ( possibilidade de alguma instabilidade no litoral norte e centro até meio da tarde).



Stormy,

querias dizer uma descida da temperatura do ar, certo?
principalmente da mínima, que *com* a bolsa de ar frio e *sem* o manto térmico de nuvens promete dar minimas interessantes para o mês de Novembro.


----------



## Rainstorm (11 Nov 2012 às 17:51)

Então está tudo parado por aqui, o tempo nunca para para descansar por esta altura.v


----------



## Zapiao (11 Nov 2012 às 23:48)

Rainstorm disse:


> Então está tudo parado por aqui, o tempo nunca para para descansar por esta altura.v



Venha a chuvinha 5ª feira


----------



## boneli (12 Nov 2012 às 00:53)

Pois parece que lá para dia 15 ela está de volta..até lá aproveitar estes dias de Sol. As noites vão estar fresquinhas.


----------



## jorgeanimal (12 Nov 2012 às 09:47)

c.bernardino disse:


> Stormy,
> 
> querias dizer uma descida da temperatura do ar, certo?
> principalmente da mínima, que *com* a bolsa de ar frio e *sem* o manto térmico de nuvens promete dar minimas interessantes para o mês de Novembro.




Não, o Stormy quis mesmo dizer que a temperatura subirá a partir de 2ª feira, pois no Domingo a tal bolsa de ar frio ia atacar (assim como atacou, com vento forte incluído). É como o SCP, pior não pode ficar. Felizmente que têm o dentuças da brilhantina para dar a ajudinha.


----------



## james (12 Nov 2012 às 10:45)

Jorgeanimal , estamos num Fórum de Meteorologia  , não estamos numa tasca a falar de futebol , não vamos baixar o nível deste importante Fóru de Meteorologia .


----------



## B84 (12 Nov 2012 às 15:05)

james disse:


> Jorgeanimal , estamos num Fórum de Meteorologia  , não estamos numa tasca a falar de futebol , não vamos baixar o nível deste importante Fóru de Meteorologia .



Não sejamos extremistas!! (E eu sou Sportinguista  )


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2012 às 00:59)

Bom em relação a depressão que temos vindo a falar aqui no forum, a tal que nos começará a afectar a partir de Quinta, ainda há muita incerteza. Isto porque     os principais modelos tendem a meter esta depressão ali muito na corda bamba entre o aproximar ou não o suficiente para virmos a ter algo em concreto. Ou seja, parece-me que chuva fraca a moderada teremos essencialmente nas regiões do Centro/sul e apenas fraca nas regiões do Norte, na Quinta-feira. 

Depois a depressão que se desloca de Noroeste para sudoeste afasta-se-á o bastante para que as regiões do Norte e Centro vejam pouca coisa nos dias de Sexta e Sábado. O melhor parece que ficará reservado para a região Sul que poderá ver precipitação mais intensa na noite de Sexta/madrugada de Sábado. No entanto basta ali uns "dedos" para que grande parte da precipitação fique no mar.

Como já disse o Stormy tudo depende de "ela" ter tempo para sugar energia tropical de sul e ar frio de Norte e assim fortalecer-se bastante, para além de desviar um bocadinho mais em direcção ao continente.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2012 às 01:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom em relação a depressão que temos vindo a falar aqui no forum, a tal que nos começará a afectar a partir de Quinta, ainda há muita incerteza. Isto porque     os principais modelos tendem a meter esta depressão ali muito na corda bamba entre o aproximar ou não o suficiente para virmos a ter algo em concreto. Ou seja, parece-me que chuva fraca a moderada teremos essencialmente nas regiões do Centro/sul e apenas fraca nas regiões do Norte, na Quinta-feira.
> 
> Depois a depressão que se desloca de Noroeste para sudoeste afasta-se-á o bastante para que as regiões do Norte e Centro vejam pouca coisa nos dias de Sexta e Sábado. O melhor parece que ficará reservado para a região Sul que poderá ver precipitação mais intensa na noite de Sexta/madrugada de Sábado. No entanto basta ali uns "dedos" para que grande parte da precipitação fique no mar.
> 
> Como já disse o Stormy tudo depende de "ela" ter tempo para sugar energia tropical de sul e ar frio de Norte e assim fortalecer-se bastante, para além de desviar um bocadinho mais em direcção ao continente.



É isso mesmo, para já a depressão na Quinta aparenta estar algo mais afastada e mais para sul, do que estava inicialmente previsto, depois e tirando o UKMO, a depressão segue para leste até chegar lentamente ao Algarve no Sábado ....

Com este novo cenário a precipitação na Quinta perde força, e os cenários da tarde de Sexta e Sábado ficaria quase confinado ao centro e sul e em especial ao sul, contudo nota-se pelo ensemble do GFS que ainda existe muita incerteza por parte dos modelos ....

Já alguém olhou ao cenário do UKMO em termos sazonais, se tal acontecesse seria um take 2 do ano passado, mas contudo ao contrário do ano passado, os modelos este ano não estão em consonância !


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2012 às 11:49)

*Previsão do IM para a próxima Quinta e Sexta Feira*

*Quinta:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se geralmente muito nublado
a partir do início da manhã.
Chuva, por vezes forte, no litoral da região Sul a partir do início
da manhã, estendendo-se progressivamente às restantes regiões e
passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, sendo
temporariamente moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h), e soprando forte
(40 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

*Sexta:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes na região Sul a partir da tarde.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sueste, sendo moderado
a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral, e soprando forte (40 a 50 km/h)
nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior
Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

Aurélio disse:


> É isso mesmo, para já a depressão na Quinta aparenta estar algo mais afastada e mais para sul, do que estava inicialmente previsto, depois e tirando o UKMO, a depressão segue para leste até chegar lentamente ao Algarve no Sábado ....
> 
> Com este novo cenário a precipitação na Quinta perde força, e os cenários da tarde de Sexta e Sábado ficaria quase confinado ao centro e sul e em especial ao sul, contudo nota-se pelo ensemble do GFS que *ainda existe muita incerteza por parte dos modelos ....*



Para complementar o que disseste, Aurélio. 

Decidi comparar os dois "gigantes2 ECMWF e GFS, e como podem reparar nas imagens abaixo, um _desviozinho de alguns pixeis no ecrã_ significa a diferença entre o 8 e o 80. 

Tomei como referência para esta comparação as distâncias temporais de 48 e 96 horas. Ao início parece tudo igual, mas a 96 horas nota-se claramente que não estão de acordo. 

*Comparação - modelos GFS e ECMWF

48 hora*s














*96 horas*













*Variável - Precipitação

48 horas
*













*96 horas*


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2012 às 15:37)

*Analise convectiva 5f > Sab.*

Neste periodo teremos uma cut-off complexa a oeste de Portugal Continental...no seio desse sistema orbitarão varias pequenas perturbações que serão responsaveis por periodos de mau tempo especialmente no terço sul.

*5f*

Neste dia espera-se a aproximação de uma primeira linha de instabilidade, que actuará a partir do meio da tarde nas regiões SW, evoluindo e enfraquecendo para NW durante a noite.

Na faixa costeira espera-se a entrada de massas de ar subtropical, que a depressão vai recolhendo eficazmente desde SW dado o seu movimento lento.

Na faixa costeira é onde se preveem as melhores condições dinamicas e termicas, com dewpoints superiores a 15ºC ( elevada agua precipitavel), CAPE na ordem dos 400 a 800J/Kg, shear forte, veering ( rotação do vento com a altura) e divergencia em altura.
*
Esboço do padrão em altura e á superficie ( Hirlam/WRF):*






Dá para ver que a zona com mais intenso fluxo em altura ( shear) e divergencia se dispõe associada a uma ondulação ( vermelho) perfeitamente alinhada com a linha de convergencia á superficie na porção sudoeste do continente.

Este alinhamento é fulcral para o establecimento de um coluna profunda da atmosfera onde se podem dar movimentos convectivos intensos.

A outra linha vermelha, mais atraz, tem a mesma dinamica que esta primeira, mas afectará o continente só na 6f..

Resumindo..para 5f, entre as 14h e as 23:59, espera-se uma situação de tempo instavel associado a uma linha de instabilidade activa com condições propicias a convecção organizada, há risco de precipitações fortes e rajadas de vento que podem atingir os 80km.h.






Amarelo- Trovoadas
Vernelho- Possibilidade de trovoada forte com rajadas de vento e precipitação excessiva.

*6F*

Na 6f outra linha de instabilidade atingirá o continente, do mesmo genero que a primeira...
Nos niveis baixos o território continua a ser influenciado por impulsos de ar subtropical quente e humido, enquanto no niveis altos e médios se espera a entrada de ar bastante mais frio.

Espera-se que especialmente durante a tarde possam ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas, por vezes fortes na região centro e sul, que se podem organizar em linhas convectivas com risco de precipitação concentrada e excessisva assim como rajadas de vento moderado a forte.
Em alguns pontos poderá ocorrer granizo dada a presença de ar muito frio em altura e de alguns estratos de ar mais seco nos niveis médios.







Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada
Vernelho- possibilidade de trovoada por vezes forte acompanhada de rajadas de vento, precipitação excessiva e granizo.

*Sab*

Sabado espera-se que o nucleo central da cut-off se aproxime do Algarve/Baixo Alentejo.
Nos niveis baixos mantem-se uma atmosfera quente e humida, com pontos de orvalho acima dos 15ºC e a agua do mar em torno aos 18-20ºC.

Não se espera shear, pelo que é possivel a ocorrencia de convecção em regime pulsante, que junto á costa se poderá organizar em aglomerados pouco organizados com eventual queda de precipitação intensa e granizo.

Como os modelos preveem a manuteção de um comportamento divergente na atmosfera alta, e a presença de CAPE proximo a 1000J/Kg poderemos assistir ao desenvolvimento de um SCM estacionario com risco de precipitação excessiva e algum vento noderado a forte, especialmente no extremo SW.






Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada
Vermelho- Possibilidade de trovoada com risco de formação de um SCM estacionario, possibilidade de precipitação excessiva e vento moderado a forte.

:::::::::::::::

*Alem da previsão convectiva*, temos tambem de olhar para a possibilidade de precipitação estratiforme moderada nas regiões do norte/interior norte e centro, tambem poderão ocorrer periodos de vento forte de origem sinoptica no litoral centro e sul e terras altas, e por fim, é possivel ondulação de W com 3-5m de altura média.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2012 às 19:49)

nesta run o ECM coloca a depressão a evoluir em direcção á zona da Peninsula de Setubal no Sábado, sendo que os efeitos em termos de precipitação ainda não se conseguem vislumbar bem, pois aparentemente são identicos á run anterior ...

Para já o destaque é para um novo atraso da chuva na Quinta Feira que será apenas lá mais o final do dia de Quinta com a tal chuva passando a aguaceiros, e depois uma Sexta Feira calma mas com chuva ou bastante chuva no final do dia, e mantendo-se sob o regime de aguaceiros no Sábado !

Em relação á proxima semana estas runs das 12h mantem-se uma tendencia para um comportamento zonal ainda com estes incertos sob o país dado que o GFS e ECM estão bastante diferentes !


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2012 às 20:00)

Aurélio disse:


> o GFS e ECM estão bastante diferentes !



Citando apenas esta parte do teu post, e aplicando-a à situação entre o final de Quinta-feira e Sábado, a única solução fiável a 100% é o nowcasting.


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2012 às 21:14)

Os modelos estão muito mais congruentes agora ás 12z, o ECMWF, o Hirlam e o WRF todos mostram uma clara depressão hibrida convectiva a evoluir na 6f/sab junto á costa, o GFS é o menos agressivo e o mais a sul, o ECMWF é dos mais agressivos e mais  norte.

Esta depressão convectiva seria muito interessante, com varios nucleos convectivos ou SCM´s e possibilidade de ventos bastante fortes.

Este evento teria duas fases, uma de 5f a 6f em que haverá a passagem de linhas convectivas por vezes intensas, associadas á presença de bastante shear, e outra fase no sabado em que o nucleo da depressão se desenvolveria á custa de processos essencialmente subtropicais ( não associados nem a shear nem a linhas de instabilidade)..


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2012 às 21:26)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos estão muito mais congruentes agora ás 12z, o ECMWF, o Hirlam e o WRF todos mostram uma clara depressão hibrida convectiva a evoluir na 6f/sab junto á costa, o GFS é o menos agressivo e o mais a sul, o ECMWF é dos mais agressivos e mais  norte.
> 
> Esta depressão convectiva seria muito interessante, com varios nucleos convectivos ou SCM´s e possibilidade de ventos bastante fortes.
> 
> Este evento teria duas fases, uma de 5f a 6f em que haverá a passagem de linhas convectivas por vezes intensas, associadas á presença de bastante shear, e outra fase no sabado em que o nucleo da depressão se desenvolveria á custa de processos essencialmente subtropicais ( não associados nem a shear nem a linhas de instabilidade)..



Tenho duas perguntas para ti, dado que disseste que podiamos perguntar se não percebessemos.
1) Onde vês os vários núcleos convetivos, e sobretudo SCM, e como absorves olhando aos modelos essa possibilidade de formação?

2) No Sábado como interpretas ser uma situação diferente de Quinta e Sexta, nomeadamente o que chamas a processos sub_tropicais, o que acontece para haja uma transformação nas carateristicas da depressão ?


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2012 às 21:28)

Portanto desta vez serão zonas urbanas do sul e litoral oeste em 2 momentos de precipitação importantes. 

As massas de ar a sudoeste das canárias ficarão fora da jogada.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2012 às 22:27)

Muito parecidas as runs do GFS 18h e do ECM das 12h !


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2012 às 22:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Tenho duas perguntas para ti, dado que disseste que podiamos perguntar se não percebessemos.
> 1) Onde vês os vários núcleos convetivos, e sobretudo SCM, e como absorves olhando aos modelos essa possibilidade de formação?
> 
> 2) No Sábado como interpretas ser uma situação diferente de Quinta e Sexta, nomeadamente o que chamas a processos sub_tropicais, o que acontece para haja uma transformação nas carateristicas da depressão ?




1) 5f e 6f os modelos preveem shear moderado a forte, e a formação de linhas de convergencia ( visiveis na carta de fluxo a 10m ou aos 925hpa).
Geralmente este tipo de padrão é favoravel ( especialmente se houver CAPE em quantidades de pelo menos 500-1000J/Kg) á formação de amplias faixas onde se concentram correntes ascendentes...isso pode gerar trovoadas que depois se organizam em torno das linhas de convergencia formando SCM´s lineares...se o shear fosse mais perpendicular á orientação das linhas de convergencia poderiam mesmo surgir linhas multicelulares ou mesmo supercelulas, embora estas ultimas geralmente prefiram estar desligadas de estruturas convergentes, geralmente formando-se em sectores quentes uniformes a partir de bolhas de ar quente que se soltam em ambiente de shear forte e rotacional.

2) Sabado temos uma siuação diferente, a depressão não apresenta linhas de convergencia tão bem defenidas, e até aparenta nas cartas de Theta-e e ponto de orvalho uma homogeneidade das massas de ar nos niveis baixos ( depessão não frontal).
Por outro lado em altura há um nucleo bem frio alinhado na vertical com o centro da depressão á superficie.

Este tipo de padrão cria menos shear ( os ventos mais fortes associados ao jet estão bem longe), e menos forçamento ( pois há menos linhas de instabilidade á superficie ou ondulações em altura.

É uma situação em que predominam claramente movimentos convectivos incentivados pelo gradiente termico vertical...como os modelos preveem uma depressão cavada de 998hpa com um campo de vento bastante defenido, uniforme e não frontal podemos defenir a depressão como tendencialmente subtropical.

Nestas depressões geralmente formam-se aglomerados de trovoadas ou SCM´s de caracter circular ( por oposição a SCM linear) que se  organizam em espirais em torno ao centro da depressão e são alimentados pela libertação de calor latente, que acentua o gradiente termico vertical ( instabilidade latente) resultando em LI elevados, por outro lado, o establecimento de movimentos divergentes nos niveis altos ( outflow) começa tambem a agir como uma especie de motor para que a convecção se mantenha.

Dai a situação de 5f e 6f ser em termos de genese completamente diferente da de Sabado.


----------



## Rainstorm (13 Nov 2012 às 23:10)

stormy disse:


> 1) 5f e 6f os modelos preveem shear moderado a forte, e a formação de linhas de convergencia ( visiveis na carta de fluxo a 10m ou aos 925hpa).
> Geralmente este tipo de padrão é favoravel ( especialmente se houver CAPE em quantidades de pelo menos 500-1000J/Kg) á formação de amplias faixas onde se concentram correntes ascendentes...isso pode gerar trovoadas que depois se organizam em torno das linhas de convergencia formando SCM´s lineares...se o shear fosse mais perpendicular á orientação das linhas de convergencia poderiam mesmo surgir linhas multicelulares ou mesmo supercelulas, embora estas ultimas geralmente prefiram estar desligadas de estruturas convergentes, geralmente formando-se em sectores quentes uniformes a partir de bolhas de ar quente que se soltam em ambiente de shear forte e rotacional.
> 
> 2) Sabado temos uma siuação diferente, a depressão não apresenta linhas de convergencia tão bem defenidas, e até aparenta nas cartas de Theta-e e ponto de orvalho uma homogeneidade das massas de ar nos niveis baixos ( depessão não frontal).
> ...




Mas falando na região de Lix quais os dias mais chuvosos?


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2012 às 23:17)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas falando na região de Lix quais os dias mais chuvosos?



É sempre dificil...

5f e 6f serão dias em que teremos a passagem de alguma linhas de instabilidade, nomeadamente durante a tarde, segundo os modelos.

E essa coincidencia é feliz...de tarde é quando há maior aquecimento devido ao sol..logo, mais energia disponivel.

Sabado...é uma situação dificil...a depressão pode estar mais a norte ou mais a sul.
Se estiver mais a norte  poderemos ter um dia em geral muito nublado, ventoso e com aguaceiros frequentes por vezes fortes.
Se estiver mais a sul teremos chuva em periodos por vezes moderados, menos vento e menos trovoada.

A situação de Sabado vale a pena ir olhando com atenção, porque poderá sem interessante caso a depressão se consiga desenvolver bem...
As condições parecem boas...há ar subtropical a vir de sul e o mar está anormalmente quente ( 19-21ºC ao largo e 18-20ºC na costa a sul do C carvoeiro)


----------



## NfrG (14 Nov 2012 às 01:11)

Stormy tenho uma pequena dúvida de interpretação:
Por exemplo, nesta imagem abaixo, as previsões descritas por si, contam para a parte de baixo das linhas, certo?
Não sei se me fiz entender (é das horas ) mas, neste caso, para sexta, por exemplo, a região da Grande Lisboa está incluída na previsão de trovoadas que podem ser fortes e acompanhadas de rajadas, certo?
Obrigado desde já.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2012 às 01:38)

Sim, é isso


----------



## Gongas (14 Nov 2012 às 22:07)

Bem isto devem se efeitos da greve geral.

Neste momento o IM colocou todo o continente em aviso amarelo, com previsão de vento em todo o territorio e chuva nos distritos do centro e sul.


----------



## David sf (14 Nov 2012 às 22:57)

A partir de amanhã e até ao final de dia de sábado voltará a chuva ao território continental português devido a uma cut-off (depressão isolada em altitude), com expressão à superfície a aproximar-se desde oeste. As "festividades" iniciam-se amanhã à tarde, com a passagem de uma frente com um movimento desde sudoeste para nordeste. Os maiores acumulados deverão ser registados no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.

No dia seguinte com a aproximação da depressão em altitude, aumentarão as condições para a instabilidade, principalmente no sul do país, com elevada possibilidade de trovoadas e acumulados localmente interessantes. Veja-se a animação dos acumulados de precipitação da run de hoje das 12z do ECMWF, onde os pontos laranja e os números referem-se à quantidade de precipitação convectiva (a que pode originar trovoadas):






O momento de maior instabilidade será entre a tarde de sexta e a manhã de sábado, com especial incidência na região de Lisboa e no Algarve (segundo esta run do ECMWF, mas na generalidade dos modelos o cenário é semelhante). A partir da tarde de sábado, com a progressão da depressão para este, estabelece-se um fluxo menos perturbado de norte, com descida ligeira de temperaturas e diminuição da precipitação, sendo que no domingo já será um dia de estabilidade e céu limpo, principalmente a sul.

A longo prazo mantém-se cenário semelhante ao desta semana, com a alternância de poucos dias de sol e calmos, de noites frias e dias amenos, com outros períodos de instabilidade, sendo que na próxima semana essa instabilidade deverá vir de noroeste, sendo mais fresca e podendo trazer alguma neve as terras altas.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2012 às 23:13)

David sf disse:


> A partir de amanhã e até ao final de dia de sábado voltará a chuva ao território continental português devido a uma cut-off (depressão isolada em altitude), com expressão à superfície a aproximar-se desde oeste. As "festividades" iniciam-se amanhã à tarde, com a passagem de uma frente com um movimento desde sudoeste para nordeste. Os maiores acumulados deverão ser registados no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro.
> .



Achas que amanhã existem possibilidades de trovoadas?
O IM não indica isso, mas olhando aos modelos dá-me a ideia que sim


----------



## David sf (14 Nov 2012 às 23:18)

Aurélio disse:


> Achas que amanhã existem possibilidades de trovoadas?
> O IM não indica isso, mas olhando aos modelos dá-me a ideia que sim



É possível, durante a passagem da frente, se vires a animação do ECMWF há lá alguma precipitação convectiva, se bem que na sexta e no sábado a probabilidade seja bem maior.


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2012 às 23:43)

Em suma, para o dia de amanhã preve-se um agravamento do estado do tempo, com um periodo a ter em atenção entre as 15h e as 20h.

Preve-se a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade moderada a forte com aguaceiros e trovoadas que serão acompanhados de rajadas de vento fortes e precipitação excessiva.

Especial atenção aos distritos de Faro, Beja, Evora, Santarem, Setubal, Lisboa e Leiria.


*Para 6f *os modelos teem vindo a acentuar a instabilidade, agora colocam CAPE já de modo geral acima dos 800-1000J/Kg na costa e na ordem dos 400 a 700J/Kg no interior sul.

Dado a presença de CAPE já assinalavel e de perfis de vento favoraveis são possiveis trovoadas e aguaceiros fortes, pontualmente muito fortes ( acima dos 60mm/3h), tal colo ventos fortes....não me admiraria nada que ocorresse algum tornado F0-F2 ou tromba, especialmente nas regiões costeiras, Algarve e Bacia do Tejo-Sado.

6f as regiões mais afectadas continuam a ser essencialmente a faixa litoral a sul da Figueira da Foz, e o interior sul ( especialmente durante a tarde).

Tambem é prevista uma situação de bastante vento, tanto já na tarde de amanhã como, principalmente, no dia de 6f...ventos sustentados até 50km.h com rajadas superiores ( potenciadas pela ocorrencia de convecção intensa).


----------



## aqpcb (15 Nov 2012 às 09:42)

A maior linha de instabilidade desta primeira vaga deve passar entre Sines e Setúbal


----------



## Rainstorm (15 Nov 2012 às 09:46)

aqpcb disse:


> A maior linha de instabilidade desta primeira vaga deve passar entre Sines e Setúbal



Então Lix fica de fora?


----------



## aqpcb (15 Nov 2012 às 10:24)

Rainstorm disse:


> Então Lix fica de fora?



Pelo que o Radar do IM mostra o grosso vai até ficar abaixo de sines


----------



## granizus (15 Nov 2012 às 11:31)

Boas,
Aqui pela Rua Castilho (Lisboa Centro) céu carregado e pelo radar a  vem a caminho, só mais uns minutos


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2012 às 12:27)

Stormy, lendo a tua análise detalhada, fiquei com uma pergunta relativamente aos avisos do IM. Não deveriam de lançar avisos também para o vento especialmente nos distritos do litoral centro e sul (Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro)? 

Porque lançaram apenas para a precipitação forte? Não estou a criticar o trabalho de ninguém, apenas estou a fazer esta questão porque até posso estar errado e a intensidade do vento prevista para as próximas horas não justificar qualquer aviso... Talvez lancem aviso só amanhã, que é quando a situação se vai agravar mais...


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2012 às 14:32)

*Actualização *

As condições dinamicas melhoraram associadas á presença de humidade/temperaturas acima do que os mesoescalares indicavam.

Poderão ocorrer aguaceiros e trovoadas fortes uma faixa desde o Interior Alentejano para NW sobre porções do vale do Tejo e litoral NW.

Na minha opinião os locais mais favoraveis parecem ser aqueles na porção norte desse corredor...distrito de leiria e porção litoral NW, no entanto no Alentejo, apesar de haver menos forçamento dinamico, parece haver uma massa de ar bastante energética nos niveis baixos.


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 00:17)

*Actualização*

Para amanhã preve-se que o centro da cut-off se desloque até perto da costa continental, e associado ao nucleo em altura teremos á superficie uma depressão de cerca de 995-998hpa.

Na porção leste da circulação desta depressão há uma linha de convergencia que actuará sobre ar energético ( Dew 14-16, CAPE 600-1200).

Em altura, na vertical dessa linha, há um fluxo forte de S/SW que establece 15-25kts de shear com forte componente rotacional.

Os niveis de equilibrio na vizinhança desta perturbação são altos, -45/-50ºC, tal como são elevados os fluxos verticais aos 500 e 700hpa o que sugere um perfil vertical apto para o desenvolvimento de grandes extruturas convectivas.

Esta linha de instabilidade é a que me chama mais atenção, pois atras dela os modelos colocam uma atmosfera menos dinamica com tendencia mesmo para fluxos subsidentes e presença de ar seco nos niveis médios e altos.


Bom...a linha de instabilidade deverá varrer a costa SW, entrando pelo pais de SW para NE e perdendo intensidade após as 16-17h já na região fronteiriça.

*RESUMO*






Amarelo- Possibilidade de Trovoada.
Vermelho- Possibilidade de Trovoada, por vezes forte, acompanhada de rajadas de vento ( 80-100km.h), precipitação excessiva ( até 60mm/3h) e possibilidade de granizo.

Para alem dos fenomenos associados á convecção teremos uma situação de ventos fortes e ondulação significativa associada á circulação bastante vigorosa da depressão, que se centrará a W de Lisboa.
É de realçar a possibilidade de inundações nas areas baixas dos estuarios do Sado e do Tejo, pois espera-se bastante precipitação proxima ao periodo de maré cheia, que será uma maré bastante forte ( 4.03m no Porto de Lisboa ás 16h) dada a actual Lua Cheia.

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Para a noite de 6f espera-se uma melhoria gradual do estado do tempo.

No Sabado, por outro lado, os modelos colocam mais um pouco de instabilidade, mas não se esperam padrões dinamicos que suportem actividade organizada/severa.
Esperam-se sim alguns aguaceiros ou mesmo trovoadas, de caracter pulsante, especialmente á tarde e nas regiões do Sul, onde podem ser localmente acompanhados de granizo e periodos de chuva moderada a forte...mas penso não ser justificavel uma atenção especial..


----------



## CptRena (16 Nov 2012 às 00:46)

stormy disse:


> É de realçar a possibilidade de inundações nas areas baixas dos estuarios do Sado e do Tejo, pois espera-se bastante precipitação proxima ao periodo de maré cheia, que será uma maré bastante forte ( 4.03m no Porto de Lisboa ás 16h) dada a actual Lua Cheia.



Boa noite,

Obrigado pela análise detalhada e muito informativa da situação meteorológica actual. Sempre excelente! 

Só um reparo, encontramo-nos em Lua Nova e não Lua Cheia

Cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 09:31)

CptRena disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Obrigado pela análise detalhada e muito informativa da situação meteorológica actual. Sempre excelente!
> 
> ...



Ups...disparate meu, obrigado pela correcção


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2012 às 11:39)

Já vai passando em direcção a regiões mais interiores a linha mais "organizada" de precipitação, nada de excepcional por aqui, localmente aguaceiros fortes, mas aparentemente convecção mais severa no Sul, como os relatos do tópico correspondente referem, assim como o radar do IM:







Mas está longe de terminado o evento, pois é bastante provável que o melhor esteja reservado para depois dessa linha, pelo menos em algumas regiões. Existem aparentemente dois períodos mais instáveis previstos:

O primeiro agora à tarde, em que tanto ao longo da linha (sobre terra) poderá haver alguma activação com mais convecção embebida, tal como após essa linha, existem bastantes células a SW, e os parametros de instabilidade estão bastante bons em todos os modelos, com alguma ajuda da hora de maior "calor" é claro. É bastante incerta a localização de possíveis células mais fortes e organizadas, mas a tarde poderá ser bastante interessante.
Dando como exemplo a região de Lisboa, os modelos apontam para mais precipitação entre as 12-15h do que entre as 9-12h, o período em que passou a referida linha. Resta saber se é por ter passado antes do previsto, ou se estão certos, e a tarde será de bastante animação..








Depois deverá ser de esperar alguma acalmia, mas durante a madrugada, e à partida em especial na metade Sul do país, deverá haver novo período bastante propício a convecção e trovoadas, com o passar do núcleo frio da cut-off sobre o continente, havendo CAPE bastante elevado, tendo em conta que se trata de um período nocturno.


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 12:29)

Rozzo, quanto a esse pico secundario, associado ao nucleo da cut-off...não achas que o shear será demasiado fraco para que haja convecção organizada?

Na minha opinião a situação de amanhã será mais de convecção pulsante...como há bastante energia e gradiente pode ser que haja células que nos estagios de maturação sejam capazes de gerar granizo e chuva por vezes fortes..mas em geral acho que serão células de curto tempo de vida...

A não ser, como referi há uns dias, que se forme um "cluster" estacionario, tipico destas depressões em processo de hibridização...mas mesmo que assim seja...não tenho grande confiança que sejam muito severas..

O que achas deste raciocinio?


Imagem actual e evolução nas proximas 24h:






A AZUL, região de inibição convectiva.
A ROXO, região com maior forçamento quer termico quer dinamico ( favoravel á convecção).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 12:37)

Stormy, o teu resumo entre as 10h e as 18 h de hoje, não concordo com o horário. Eu prolongava esse período até às 21 horas, pelo menos, digo isto por base dos modelos ECM e Hirlam, aliás tanto o ECM como o Hirlam colocam cerca de 20 mm ou mais entre as 18 horas e as 00 h. Visto, a parte da manhã, o ECM e o Hirlam estão a ser acertar bem.


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2012 às 13:00)

stormy disse:


> Rozzo, quanto a esse pico secundario, associado ao nucleo da cut-off...não achas que o shear será demasiado fraco para que haja convecção organizada?
> 
> Na minha opinião a situação de amanhã será mais de convecção pulsante...como há bastante energia e gradiente pode ser que haja células que nos estagios de maturação sejam capazes de gerar granizo e chuva por vezes fortes..mas em geral acho que serão células de curto tempo de vida...



Stormy, eu falei especificamente em relação à madrugada, não ao período diurno, e não referi grandes sistemas convectivos organizados. Referi que há CAPE bastante significativo (tendo em conta que é um período nocturno) ligado à passagem da bolsa de ar frio da cut-off exactamente por cima. Ou seja que está propício à formação de células e trovoadas, particularmente nas regiões próximas do mar, onde de madrugada o gradiente vertical é mais favorável, podendo proporcionar algum show eléctrico interessante. Não falei em grandes chances de convecção muito severa nem organizada.

Em relação ao resto do dia, sim, é de esperar alguma convecção "pulsante", que pode dar aguaceiros fortes e curtos, células com menor duração, e até porque já estaremos na parte posterior da depressão, com fluxo mais de N/NW, que raramente está associado a convecção muito organizada.


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 13:08)

rozzo disse:


> Stormy, eu falei especificamente em relação à madrugada, não ao período diurno, e não referi grandes sistemas convectivos organizados. Referi que há CAPE bastante significativo (tendo em conta que é um período nocturno) ligado à passagem da bolsa de ar frio da cut-off exactamente por cima. Ou seja que está propício à formação de células e trovoadas, particularmente nas regiões próximas do mar, onde de madrugada o gradiente vertical é mais favorável, podendo proporcionar algum show eléctrico interessante. Não falei em grandes chances de convecção muito severa nem organizada.
> 
> Em relação ao resto do dia, sim, é de esperar alguma convecção "pulsante", que pode dar aguaceiros fortes e curtos, células com menor duração, e até porque já estaremos na parte posterior da depressão, com fluxo mais de N/NW, que raramente está associado a convecção muito organizada.



Ok ok, entendido


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 13:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Stormy, o teu resumo entre as 10h e as 18 h de hoje, não concordo com o horário. Eu prolongava esse período até às 21 horas, pelo menos, digo isto por base dos modelos ECM e Hirlam, aliás tanto o ECM como o Hirlam colocam cerca de 20 mm ou mais entre as 18 horas e as 00 h. Visto, a parte da manhã, o ECM e o Hirlam estão a ser acertar bem.




Sim, estou de acordo.
Os modelos agravaram um pouco e extenderam a situação hoje nas runs das 00 e 06z.

Especialmente o Algarve e Baixo Alentejo Litoral poderão ver convecção organizada potencialmente severa até perto das 00h, especialmente a faixa costeira.

Os modelos estão sempre a mudar...é um evento bastante dinamico..

Mesmo em relação ao dia de amanhã o GFS06z está a fortalecer as trovoadas associadas ao nucleo da cut-off...possivelmente não serão severas mas poderão agrupar-se e tornar-se concentradas...

Já agora..os sites que consulto com maior frequencia são estes:
http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/
http://www.estofex.org/modelmaps/browse_gfs.php
http://wetter3.de/


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 13:25)

A situação no Algarve está bem complicada...agora com a maré cheia por volta deas 16h, dados os periodos de precipitação excessiva, poderão haver algumas inundações nos locais do costume.

Atenção tambem á ondulação forte de S/SE, que diminui a eficiencia da vazão das ribeiras por actuar contra o sentido da corrente..

Em relação á costa ocidental entre Lisboa e Sagres, penso que a partir das 17-18h a coisa deve acalmar de vez..( pelo menos até á madrugada, altura em que  regressará a instabilidade)..

No Algarve, especialmente faixa central e sotavento, ainda durará mais umas boas horas..


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 13:29)

Esta outono o Algarve não se pode mesmo queixar de não ter chuva porque por lá, mais que cá ela tem caído bem!!


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 13:33)

stormy disse:


> A situação no Algarve está bem complicada...agora com a maré cheia por volta deas 16h, dados os periodos de precipitação excessiva, poderão haver algumas inundações nos locais do costume.
> 
> Atenção tambem á ondulação forte de S/SE, que diminui a eficiencia da vazão das ribeiras por actuar contra o sentido da corrente..
> 
> ...



Desculpem lá citar outra vez mas na região de Lix, acho que a instabilidade deverá durar muito mais tempo, uma vez que o centro da depressão vai se aproximar e amanhã atravessar a região!!


----------



## shaleim (16 Nov 2012 às 13:59)

Atenção, tornado em Silves destruiu viaturas e alguns edifícios. A situação parece bastante complicada!!!


----------



## shaleim (16 Nov 2012 às 14:01)

São 14h, parece que está de noite aqui em Portimão. Há mais de 2 horas que não pára de chover torrencialmente.


----------



## Paula (16 Nov 2012 às 14:52)

Pessoal, uma dúvida...
Não devia o IM colocar essa zona do Algarve que está a levar com as células mais potentes, em alerta laranja? Eu digo isto uma vez que o mau tempo irá continuar por mais umas horas...


----------



## Iuri (16 Nov 2012 às 15:25)

Eu estou bastante surpreendido com a actuação do IM. 
Não é suposto emitir alertas, avisar a população?
Só depois do evento é que colocam a laranja a zona do Algarve...


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 15:31)

Iuri disse:


> Eu estou bastante surpreendido com a actuação do IM.
> Não é suposto emitir alertas, avisar a população?
> Só depois do evento é que colocam a laranja a zona do Algarve...



Apenas uma pequena correcção, o IM emite avisos. 

De resto concordo com tudo o que disseste, _infelizmente_. É que eu posso não ser ninguém para criticar o trabalho deles, mas desta vez desculpem lá...

Voltando ao tópico, é esta imagem que me dá alguma esperança para aqui, litoral centro, para esta madrugada.







Dada a situação actual, extremamente imprevisível, esta carta representa tudo menos a realidade. Portanto quero com isto dizer que só seguindo o satélite é que isto é de fiar. A carta é uma tendência, uma previsão.


----------



## Iuri (16 Nov 2012 às 15:39)

Para quem assiste a isto, a sensação que dá é que no IM está tudo "na descontração" e só depois do telefone começar a tocar e as televisões começarem a mostrar imagens de caos é que, de repente, "acordam".

Sei que posso estar a ser injusto, pois estes eventos são difíceis de prever, mas, bolas, os tipos são técnicos/especialistas e passam o dia a analisar dados mais rigorosos daqueles que nós vimos em simples imagens de radar e de satélite.


----------



## Jolight (16 Nov 2012 às 15:44)

Boa tarde! Será que alguem pode dizer o que se pode esperar para a zona do Seixal? Sinto o tempo tão esquesito que começo a ficar apavorada!!!


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 15:50)

O IM acaba de colocar também em AVISO laranja os distritos de Beja e Setúbal. 

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de rajadas e trovoada. Entre as 16h de hoje (agora) e as 9 da manhã de amanhã, dia 17.


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2012 às 16:15)

Lightning disse:


> O IM acaba de colocar também em AVISO laranja os distritos de Beja e Setúbal.
> 
> Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de rajadas e trovoada. Entre as 16h de hoje (agora) e as 9 da manhã de amanhã, dia 17.



Ridiculo no minimo , depois de acontecer as coisas é que metem ???

Ao saberem que viria aquela massa de instabilidade e a forte probabilidade de ocorrer fenomenos convectivos complexos deveriam meter alerta laranja pelo sim  pelo nao .


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 18:49)

Bom...parece-me que a situação está a acalmar, salvo uma célula agora na região de Vendas Novas, e a faixa do sotavento Algarvio.

Quanto á célula de Vendas Novas, com o arrefecimento nocturno é suposto que começe  a degenerar.

No que toca ao Sotavento, até ás 21h pelo menos poderemos ter ainda algumas células fortes.

DURANTE A NOITE, em principio teremos uma acalmia geral...podendo ocorrer alguns aguaceiros localizados que em principio não serão muito activos e que se vão concentrar nas regiões litorais.

PARA AMANHÃ ( das 5-7h ás 17-18h), poderemos ter aguaceiros e trovoadas, especialmente a sul do Tejo, mas não são esperadas condições propicias a fenomenos extremos..quanto muito algum aguaceiro mais forte poderá trazer chuva intensa e algum granizo.

O pior já passou...e os alertas do IM..peço desculpa por dize-lo em publico..parecem-me ridiculos...
Não entendo a metodologia das pessoas que trabalham no instituto...desculpem a minha ignorancia..


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 19:33)

Eu também não entendo os alertas...
Lançaram o alerta laranja para precipitação uns minutos antes da passagem de uma linha de instabilidade que apesar de forte iria ser de passagem rápida e sem condições, a meu ver, para gerar precipitações a esse nível. De manhã as condições eram outras e apenas tinham alerta amarelo.
Enfim...


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 19:40)

Diluvio por aqui com vento forte


----------



## marco_antonio (16 Nov 2012 às 20:25)

engracado sera dizer que o stormy no passado dia 14 ja fazia referencia a possibilidade de formar tornados ou trombas de agua,eu ouvi em directo na tv as explicacoes do IM  e fiquei com a sensacao que andaram algo "distraidos".cumprimentos


----------



## Goku (16 Nov 2012 às 20:35)

Sabem-me dizer se já existe alguma previsão do tempo que poderá fazer no dia 1 de Dezembro?


----------



## thunder_chaser (16 Nov 2012 às 20:37)

Segundo a meteorologista Maria João Frada em declarações para a RTP1, ainda se mantêm condições para a formação de tornados ou downbursts principalmente no extremo sul do país.


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Nov 2012 às 20:52)

Uma palavra para Stormy. Leio aqui diariamente as suas previsões e, embora por vezes me pareçam muito "técnicas", com muitos termos estranhos, considero-as sempre confiáveis. Por vezes acho-as demasiado "catastrofistas" como a que li aqui ontem, se não me engano. Mas realmente, mais uma vez acertou na mouche.


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2012 às 23:59)

Goku disse:


> Sabem-me dizer se já existe alguma previsão do tempo que poderá fazer no dia 1 de Dezembro?



Falta ainda bastante tempo até esse dia, a previsão a tão longo prazo é bastante complicado e acarreta grande margem de erro. A tendência para o fim do mês aponta para o estabelecimento de um padrão mais seco e fresco, com circulação continental, mas como referi, são apenas tendências.


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2012 às 02:45)

Analise "fresquinha" do GFS18z-

Bom..a noite será em geral calma, com aguns aguaceiros especialmente na faixa costeira entre o C Carvoeiro e Sagres.

A partir do inicio da manhã a tendencia é de aumento de instabilidade Nas regiões centro e sul, já que a depressão mostra sinais de uma estrutura em warm core de niveis baixos ( seclusão quente), com um aumento do gradiente térmico nos primeiros 5km, o que se traduz em um pouco mais de CAPE/LI.

Tambem se espera em altura alguma divergencia na região central e oriental da circulação em altura...

Com ajuda do aquecimento diurno e dessa massa de ar quente na região central da depressão, assim como a presença de ar frio em altura, poderemos ter alguns clusters convectivos/celulas pulsantes que localmente terão capacidade para gerar periodos de chuva moderada a forte e eventualmente algum granizo.

Portanto...amanhã será um dia de trovoadas tipicas...pulsantes, que volta e meia trarão alguma chuva mais forte..mas de não terão capacidade para gerar eventos extremos/destructivos..será convecção "domesticada" daquela que dá para sacar umas bonitas fotografias


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Nov 2012 às 10:08)

David sf disse:


> Falta ainda bastante tempo até esse dia, a previsão a tão longo prazo é bastante complicado e acarreta grande margem de erro. A tendência para o fim do mês aponta para o estabelecimento de um padrão mais seco e fresco, com circulação continental, mas como referi, são apenas tendências.



David,

e é impressão minha ou essas tendências não são sequer unânimes.
O que o GFS "desenha" (AA bem marcado no atlântico) parece bastante diferente do ECMWF.
Confesso que estou um pouco baralhado, os modelos continuam a não atinar a  uma semana (o que não me espantaria se estivessemos em Set/Out). Nesta altura esperava maior concordância.

análises de quem sabe são bem-vindas.


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2012 às 10:58)

Bons dias, 

após este evento, que infelizmente causou danos em zonas do Algarve, parece que já a partir da próxima terça -feira dia 20/11  iremos ter uma frente com alguma actividade ,com chuva por vezes forte, afectando essencialmente o Norte/Centro:

Dois modelos em sintonia:

ECMWF  00 Z:








GFS 6 Z :


----------



## ELJICUATRO (17 Nov 2012 às 11:34)

Snifa disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> após este evento, que infelizmente causou danos em zonas do Algarve, parece que já a partir da próxima terça -feira dia 20/11  iremos ter uma frente com alguma actividade ,com chuva por vezes forte, afectando essencialmente o Norte/Centro:
> 
> ...



Bom dia Snifa,

Neste momento e de acordo com a sintonia do GFS e ECMWF parece que vamos ter uma boa rega na nossa zona na Terça-Feira.   

Amanhã já vamos poder consultar os mesoescalares e termos uma ideia do range dos acumulados de precipitação previsto para o Noroeste.

De qualquer das formas uma coisa parece quase certa: Terça-Feira (20 NOV) será um dia bastante chuvoso principalmente no NW com uma frente de atividade moderada a atingir também a Galiza....

Bom Fim de Semama a todos os MeteoLoucos....


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2012 às 11:34)

O deslocamento do centro de baixas pressões que agora estará centrado sobre Setúbal intensificou a precipitação no Alentejo. É esperado que o centro de baixas pressões continue o seu deslocamento para leste/sueste, pelo que ainda teremos algumas horas de chuva intensa pelo Alto Alentejo/Ribatejo/Beira interior e Trás - os - Montes.

A melhoria do tempo já começou no Algarve (já passou para sector de ar frio, portanto para o regime de aguaceiros, menos frequentes, alternando já com períodos de sol) e vai estendendo-se progressivamente para norte ao longo da manhã e da tarde.

Mas atenção que este ar frio pode ser propício a fenómenos convectivos extremos, pelo que até ao final da tarde ainda existem condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e eventual queda de granizo, *especialmente nas regiões do sul*, porque a troposfera ainda está muito instável.

Muito bem as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, nomeadamente os alertas colocados por precipitação.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 13:12)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia Snifa,
> 
> Neste momento e de acordo com a sintonia do GFS e ECMWF parece que vamos ter uma boa rega na nossa zona na Terça-Feira.
> 
> ...



Bem pensava que a chuva só regressaria mais para meio da semana, mas que bom, agora o problema é que os solos já estão completamente ensopados.


----------



## DRC (17 Nov 2012 às 13:19)

Rainstorm disse:


> Bem pensava que a chuva só regressaria mais para meio da semana, mas que bom, agora o problema é que *os solos já estão completamente ensopados*.



Longe disso, depois da seca que tivemos tem que chover muito mais do que isto para os solos ficarem saturados, penso eu.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2012 às 13:37)

DRC disse:


> Longe disso, depois da seca que tivemos tem que chover muito mais do que isto para os solos ficarem saturados, penso eu.



Exacto! Não tenham medo dela para já! Ainda tem de chover muito para termos problemas. 
Bom parece quase certo que haverá um bom evento de chuva a partir de Terça para o Norte e Centro. Aqui no Sul podemos acumular mais um pouco mas é sempre uma incógnita com frentes de Noroeste.
Para já parece ser um evento para acumulados acima dos 50mm no Minho/Douro Litoral e nas regiões Montanhosas do Norte e Centro acima do sistema Montejunto-Estrela.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 13:48)

DRC disse:


> Longe disso, depois da seca que tivemos tem que chover muito mais do que isto para os solos ficarem saturados, penso eu.



Então queres dizer que os solos só estão saturados nas camadas superiores enquanto que nas camadas de solo mais inferiores estão bem secos??


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2012 às 13:54)

Se os solos tivessem ensopados, os ribeiros corriam sem parar, o que eu vejo é mais água superficial, porque passado 2 ou 3 dias sem chover, o ribeiro seca, o Rio Seco antes da entrada de Faro é um bom exemplo disso, só em 2010 é que vi esse rio correr até Junho. 

A próxima semana será para uma boa rega para o Norte e Centro que também já merecem. Mais, para a última semana de Novembro, existe algumas probabilidades para existir uma cut-off, com o AA a emigrar para Norte.


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 13:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se os solos tivessem ensopados, os ribeiros corriam sem parar, o que eu vejo é mais água superficial, porque passado 2 ou 3 dias sem chover, o ribeiro seca, o Rio Seco antes da entrada de Faro é um bom exemplo disso, só em 2010 é que vi esse rio correr até Junho.
> 
> A próxima semana será para uma boa rega para o Norte e Centro que também já merecem. Mais, para a última semana de Novembro, existe algumas probabilidades para existir uma cut-off, com o AA a emigrar para Norte.



Pelo menos este outono o AA não nos têm chateado muito


----------



## manganao (17 Nov 2012 às 14:22)

ninguem viu o ministro da administração interna a ser entrevistado ? o jornalista a dizer que ele proprio tinha lido em foruns de meteorologia a possibilidade que ocorrer tornados e nos sitios oficiais nao havia nenhum tipo de alerta!

vejam este video o jornalista anda a ler os posts do stormy

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2012/11/17/amanhecer-no-algarve-mostrou-dimensao-dos-estragos-do-tornado


----------



## Silknet (17 Nov 2012 às 17:54)

Sinceramente, não percebo nada de Meteorologia...são raras as vezes que posto, mas muitas as que leio. A mim parece-me que, tornado ou não, os sistemas de alerta deviam ter funcionado melhor. Não se prevê tornados, ok, mas prevê-se tempo severo a chegar...Alertas ás populações em localidades relativamente pequenas (em relação a Porto e Lisboa), não é obra impossível, com tantas formas de comunicar...em outros tempos, avisava-se nas aldeias, sem tecnologia, com o simples sino da Igreja, que alguma coisa má tinha acontecido e isso alertava as pessoas...hoje temos TV, rádio, telemóvel, Facebook, e por ai fora e houve muita gente apanhada desprevenida.
Na minha opinião, que não é mais que isso, e vale o que vale, o Instituto de Meteorologia poderia e deveria emitir alertas mais eficazes, que chegassem ao cidadão comum, rapidamente, através de articulação com Bombeiros, Policia, Proteção Civil e outros meios ao alcance...
Pessoalmente prefiro, tal como o jornalista, ler os posts do Stormy...Aprendi muito por ai...Achei muito má a atuação até ao momento do Instituto de Meteorologia, serviço público, mas sem publicamente servir bem, pelo menos...
Desculpem o off-topic...


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 18:11)

Silknet disse:


> Sinceramente, não percebo nada de Meteorologia...são raras as vezes que posto, mas muitas as que leio. A mim parece-me que, tornado ou não, os sistemas de alerta deviam ter funcionado melhor. Não se prevê tornados, ok, mas prevê-se tempo severo a chegar...Alertas ás populações em localidades relativamente pequenas (em relação a Porto e Lisboa), não é obra impossível, com tantas formas de comunicar...em outros tempos, avisava-se nas aldeias, sem tecnologia, com o simples sino da Igreja, que alguma coisa má tinha acontecido e isso alertava as pessoas...hoje temos TV, rádio, telemóvel, Facebook, e por ai fora e houve muita gente apanhada desprevenida.
> Na minha opinião, que não é mais que isso, e vale o que vale, o Instituto de Meteorologia poderia e deveria emitir alertas mais eficazes, que chegassem ao cidadão comum, rapidamente, através de articulação com Bombeiros, Policia, Proteção Civil e outros meios ao alcance...
> Pessoalmente prefiro, tal como o jornalista, ler os posts do Stormy...Aprendi muito por ai...Achei muito má a atuação até ao momento do Instituto de Meteorologia, serviço público, mas sem publicamente servir bem, pelo menos...
> Desculpem o off-topic...



Acho que nós podíamos tentar criar uma ligação com I.M, de forma a que possamos os ajudar na sua previsão em períodos de tempo muito instável!!
Ou seja criar aqui no fórum alguma ligação com eles de forma a podermos falar com os mesmos.
 Isto parece ser um pouco impossível né?


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Nov 2012 às 18:49)

Rainstorm disse:


> Acho que nós podíamos tentar criar uma ligação com I.M...



A ligação com o IM tem sido feita com relativo sucesso.
Não sei se lembram, mas o IM abriu as portas à cooperação através do meteoglobal, projecto interessante para uma colaboração mais estreita entre a sociedade civil e a instituição IM.
De ontem ainda não temos dados nenhuns na página do Meteoglobal, mas a última ocorrência lá disponibilizada foi:

"Supercélula com funnel
cloudCoruche, Santarém 
Ocorrência de: 2012-10-25 16:00 
Enviado em: 2012-10-25 18:28" 

Como se pode ver, já estão várias semanas passadas sem ocorrências relatadas.
Muitos criticam, mas o facto é que também nós enquanto comunidade por vezes falhamos na colaboração com o IM.
Estes são momentos para suprir deficiências, para melhorar, para aprender.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2012 às 22:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se os solos tivessem ensopados, os ribeiros corriam sem parar, o que eu vejo é mais água superficial, porque passado 2 ou 3 dias sem chover, o ribeiro seca, o Rio Seco antes da entrada de Faro é um bom exemplo disso, só em 2010 é que vi esse rio correr até Junho.
> 
> A próxima semana será para uma boa rega para o Norte e Centro que também já merecem. Mais, para a última semana de Novembro, existe algumas probabilidades para existir uma cut-off, com o AA a emigrar para Norte.



Aconteceu o mesmo com a ribeira de Quarteira que levou uma cheia como à muito não via depois daquele episódio de precipitação intensa e 3 dias depois ia praticamente seca. Agora depois de mais este episódio de precipitação já há mais água nos solos mas mesmo assim longe de ser excessivo. 
Vamos ver o que nos reserva a frente de Terça/Quarta,  se for precipitação fraca  a moderada e que acumule bem até é bom depois destas chuvas torrenciais que temos tido. 
No Norte e Centro parece que será uma boa rega e também precisam
Depois é esperar que o São Pedro não feche a torneira...


----------



## Rainstorm (17 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

trovoadas disse:


> Aconteceu o mesmo com a ribeira de Quarteira que levou uma cheia como à muito não via depois daquele episódio de precipitação intensa e 3 dias depois ia praticamente seca. Agora depois de mais este episódio de precipitação já há mais água nos solos mas mesmo assim longe de ser excessivo.
> Vamos ver o que nos reserva a frente de Terça/Quarta,  se for precipitação fraca  a moderada e que acumule bem até é bom depois destas chuvas torrenciais que temos tido.
> No Norte e Centro parece que será uma boa rega e também precisam
> Depois é esperar que o São Pedro não feche a torneira...



Ainda ficamos mas é com a torneira aberta e encravada.


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 23:23)

O tempo passará a ser mais de noroeste portanto mais chuvoso no norte e centro. Sucessão clássica de sistemas frontais. A frente de dia 21 nem terá relevância a sul porque se desfaz nas altas pressões relativas...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2012 às 10:14)

Olhando aos modelos e aos seus ensembles, apenas apetece-me dizer uma coisa ..... Anarquia Total !

É que sinceramente nem vale a pena dizer mais nada, a partir do dia 21 tudo completamente incerto ainda, sendo que tudo parece depender de uma possivel depressão vinda de Sudoeste, na zona leste dos EUA !


----------



## David sf (18 Nov 2012 às 11:42)

c.bernardino disse:


> David,
> 
> e é impressão minha ou essas tendências não são sequer unânimes.
> O que o GFS "desenha" (AA bem marcado no atlântico) parece bastante diferente do ECMWF.
> ...



Tendências a longo prazo raramente são unânimes, sendo que neste caso até há alguma concordância entre ECMWF e GFS, apontando para a subida da dorsal a meio do Atlântico, com crista até ao Reino Unido/ Islândia, residindo a única divergência na Escandinávia, para onde o ECMWF prevê pressões mais baixas que o GFS:












No que toca às temperaturas, mais fresco o ECMWF, a apontar claramente para uma entrada fresca de nordeste (em Novembro nunca seria excepcionalmente fria), enquanto que o GFS não é tão frio, por haver algumas perturbações que colocam uma depressão a oeste do continente a injectar ar mais quente de sul, fazendo subir bastante a média:











De realçar, que a previsão a 32 dias do ECMWF tem previsto (nas últimas duas semanas), para a transição do mês, o estabelecimento de altas pressões a norte, e possivelmente um padrão de NAO- no início de dezembro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

Se formos analisar os modelos, eles estão muito bem a uma semana de distância. A frente de 3ªfeira/4ªfeira já é certa. Depois, existe uma grande incógnita, mas atenção que os modelos começam a modelar algo mais extremo para o próximo fim de semana a afectar mais a região sul. O GFS das 06 já mostra isso, o ECM não mostra porque a depressão fica ao largo do continente, sem o afectar, já o Bom Access coloca bastante precipitação para domingo, o GEM também mostra algo, o Nogaps mostrou algo na run das 00 e nesta que está a sair agora na saída das 06 mostra algo mais extremo.

A run de control do GFS na saída das 06, também mostra bastante precipitação, a afectar o Algarve. 

Analisando, no geral, os modelos, diria que existe uma probabilidade de 20% de algo se passar no próximo fim de semana. Por isso, dada a variabilidade dos modelos, é melhor ir acompanhando as próximas saídas dos modelos, porque no geral, os modelos não estão assim tão diferentes uns dos outros. Todos mostram essa depressão, só uns metem ela a afectar o continente e outros não.


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2012 às 15:38)

Apesar de ser o que mais nos "emociona", os eventos ditos severos não são o prato principal do nosso clima, e do nosso Outono, e durante a segunda metade do dia de amanhã, a entrar por 4ª-feira, teremos uma frente fria relativamente "pacata" a atravessar o continente. Parece relativamente "democrática" em termos de precipitação e deverá ter um comportamento típico, começando a afectar o NW a partir do fim da tarde de amanhã, e afectando já boa parte do território ainda antes do final do dia, e acabará por atravessar até ao SE (à partida as zonas menos beneficiadas nestas frentes mais típicas) já durante o dia de 4ª-feira.

Este sistema não apresenta grande forçamento vertical, portanto tem pouco CAPE, e à partida essencialmente terá precipitação estratiforme, embora na faixa estreita onde está localizada a frente a precipitação possa ser forte, até mais do que "aparentará" no radar, por a maior parte da acção estar situada em níveis baixos.
E também, dado a frente ter um deslocamento lento, mesmo sem a existência de células convectivas importantes, esta poderá dar ainda assim bons acumulados finais. E aparentemente até fica a "definhar" sobre o SE do continente algum tempo, o que poderá dar mais alguns acumulados interessantes mesmo nessas regiões.


*Carta sinóptica às 00utc de 4ª-feira*





Como a seguinte carta mostra, no geral as nuvens de precipitação terão topos relativamente quentes, portanto pouco altos, ou seja, sinal de pouca convecção profunda, a tal precipitação essencialmente mais estratiforme:






A base das nuvens será baixa, não será de admirar se houver visibilidade reduzida, e há bastante convergência e humidade nos níveis baixos, por isso, ainda que não seja de esperar muita convecção, haverá bastante água para "despejar" ao longo das horas de passagem do sistema.
Nas saídas dos modelos mais em cima do acontecimento dará para confirmar se existe ou não algum potencial para alguma convecção embebida no sistema, mas à partida nunca nada de especial, um sistema típico de Outono.
E não será de descartar a chance de chegar a nevar no final do sistema no cimo da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Agreste (19 Nov 2012 às 16:02)

Talvez uns 5mm aqui no Algarve.


----------



## Rainstorm (19 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

Pelo sat a frente fria parece ser pelo menos bem extensa, ou seja  durante bastantes horas!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Nov 2012 às 17:12)

Boa tarde a todos os MeteoLoucos,

Amanhã espera-se a tal superfície frontal de atividade moderada que poderá deixar precipitação pontualmente forte en várias zonas do país.

Espera-se o aperitivo ao meio da tardinha c/ chuvinha fraca mas certinha e o prato principal ao início da noitinha, talvez entre as 20-22H no NW c/ precipitação estratiforme pontualmente intensa.

A Humidade relativa deverá sem bem alta e a base de nuvens bem baixa, situação típica daquelas frentes outonais bem generosas que o Minho costuma receber.....  

Depois do evento faremos as contas certas mas pelos mesoescalares espera-se em algumas zona do Minho com valores perto do 50 l/m2 ou mais... Veremos.....

Boa Semana a todos.....


----------



## cactus (19 Nov 2012 às 17:27)

" Este sistema não grande forçamento vertical, portanto pouco CAPE, e à partida essencialmente terá precipitação estratiforme, .... "                                                                                                                                                                                         A explicação é razoavel ,embora muito tecnica para mim, pena a frase estar mal concebida. desculpem o OFF topic .


----------



## DRC (19 Nov 2012 às 19:54)

O ECMWF põe bastante precipitação no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2012 às 19:56)

DRC disse:


> O ECMWF põe bastante precipitação no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.



Vou já colocar essa imagem na minha página do facebook
Bela rega que vem aí.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2012 às 21:10)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 19 nov. a 16 dez. 2012*
> 
> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 19/11 a 25/12 e apenas para as regiões centro e sul na semana de 03/12 a 09/12. Nas semanas de 26/11 a 02/12 e de 10/12 a 16/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatísticamente significativo.
> 
> ...



Atenção, que o PDF que o IM tem, não corresponde à previsão mensal, mas é a previsão mensal do dia 12 de Novembro e não dia 19 de Novembro.


----------



## B84 (19 Nov 2012 às 21:11)

A cor sugere muita chuva mas a escala revela valores entre 10 e 25mm o que é bom, mas nada de extravagante. 
Ainda assim, venha ela!!!!


----------



## dASk (19 Nov 2012 às 21:16)

valores acima de 10mm pelo GFS é apenas a norte do cabo carvoeiro! aqui se estiverem certode devo contar prai entre 8 a 10mm não é mau mas n é nada de extraordinário como já alguém disse... serve para sustentar mais as terras com água


----------



## Rainstorm (19 Nov 2012 às 21:42)

dASk disse:


> valores acima de 10mm pelo GFS é apenas a norte do cabo carvoeiro! aqui se estiverem certode devo contar prai entre 8 a 10mm não é mau mas n é nada de extraordinário como já alguém disse... serve para sustentar mais as terras com água



Mas não esquecemos que a frente vai atravessar o território lentamente, ou seja acumulados superiores aos desse mapa que apenas se refere a uma altura do dia e não ao acumulado diário total

Mas vamos acompanhando o sat que a frente já se aproxima do continente, mas ainda apenas com nuvens altas e médias.


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2012 às 00:55)

Boas noites.

Para amanhã e 4f teremos uma frente complexa a afectar o continente e a Madeira, apoiada em duas ondulações no jet, bem visiveis aos 500hpa:







De SW há um bom input de ar (sub)tropical, mas os modelos não preveem que haja frio em altura para inestabilizar muito a atmosfera, pelo menos no caso do continente.

*No continente* preve-se que a frente seja essencialmente estratiforme, embora no extremo norte a acção orografica e do maior forçamento ( divergencia+shear) possam causar algumas pequenas bolsas de convecção baixa, fraca, mas com a capacidade de acentuar um pouco a velocidade do vento e a precipitação.

Na região NW deverá chover bastante..especialmente nas serranias litorais, maçico do Geres, etc.

Para a região centro/sul a frente será ainda mais fragilizada pela aproximação de um nucleo anticiclonico vindo de oeste ( a frente passa primeiro no norte, com menos influencia deste)...espera-se apenas periodos de chuva essencialmente ligados á presença de ar bastante humido que será ligeiramente inestabilizado pela colisão com ar mais frio no bordo leste daquele anticiclone em desenvolvimento.

Mais á frente, durante 4f, a perturbação que vai passar na Madeira entrará por Marrocos e alguns requicios de humidade/energia serão transportados para o Algarve/Alentejo podendo gerar mais alguma chuva fraca 4f e 5f de manhã.

*
Na Madeira* a situação é diferente.
Há mais energia a vir de sul, e a frente depois de se dividir em duas, a sua metade sul vai começar a interagir com esse ar mais energético e com uma pequena ondulação no jet a sul do nucleo anticiclonico.

Espera-se portanto uma reactivação da frente, que poderá integrar alguma convecção mais desenvolvida capaz de gerar aguaceiros localmente mais intensos...tambem se espera que a frente estacione na região, á medida que as condições se tornam mais favoraveis ( colisão das massas de ar e um padrão em altura que facilita a ocorrencia de movimentos verticais).

Sendo assim na Madeira esta frente deverá causar uma boa rega....


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2012 às 01:20)

Pra 6f/Sab temos uma situação interessante...não me vou adentrar muito porque é um tiro no escuro para já.

Basicamente temos uma depressão que vem de SW associada a uma pluma de ar tropical...essa pluma vai interagir com um cavado razoavelmente intenso a W de Pt continental.

Assim sintetizando a coisa....uns pequenos ajustes, uma posição mais favoravel...poderá estar a uma nesga de dar num evento interessante de ciclogenese de SW..

A depressão vai afectar tambem a RAM, mas para já os modelos não metem nada de alarmista.

O ideal é esperar mais uns 2,3 dias para ver o que os modelos fazem...mas há uma certa possibilidade de haver uma mudança no sentido de fortalecer a depressão

Penso mesmo que a situação poderá merecer um acompanhamento ao nivel do nowcast, pois muitas vezes estas pequenas bolsas depressionarias vindas de SW são dificeis de modelar, especialmente a sua interacção com as perturbações zonais e evolução posterior...


----------



## marco_antonio (20 Nov 2012 às 02:07)

boas, certo é que o I.M ja lancou o alerta amarelo para a RAM com muitas horas de antecedencia,parece que a tónica daqui em diante será mesmo prevenir do que remediar,dado há salgueirada no algarve.Venha de lá essa chuva


----------



## geoair.pt (20 Nov 2012 às 21:52)

stormy disse:


> Pra 6f/Sab temos uma situação interessante...não me vou adentrar muito porque é um tiro no escuro para já.
> 
> Basicamente temos uma depressão que vem de SW associada a uma pluma de ar tropical...essa pluma vai interagir com um cavado razoavelmente intenso a W de Pt continental.
> 
> ...



Bah, e eu que queria ir à bola com a famelga


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Nov 2012 às 23:09)

Esta última saída do ECMWF parece-me muito boa amédio prazo...daria provavelmente um grande nevão a cotas médias-altas.


----------



## boneli (21 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta última saída do ECMWF parece-me muito boa amédio prazo...daria provavelmente um grande nevão a cotas médias-altas.




Pois é...o problema é que ainda falta algum tempo. Certo certo é que as temperaturas vão baixar...quando ao resto vamos aguardar..eu queria!!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Nov 2012 às 09:12)

boneli disse:


> Pois é...o problema é que ainda falta algum tempo. Certo certo é que as temperaturas vão baixar...quando ao resto vamos aguardar..eu queria!!!!



Continua tudo muita interessante, depois de uma análise rápida aos principais modelos esta manhã...


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2012 às 13:25)

Boas tardeS, 

a situação do próximo fim de semana até está interessante, bastante chuva prevista pelo GFS:








ECMWF:






O IM já menciona chuva por vezes forte no próximo sábado:

Previsão para sábado, 24 de Novembro de 2012

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte para o final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral até meio da tarde,
e forte (40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h nas
terras altas.*
Subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Margarida Gonçalves.

Actualizado a 21 de novembro de 2012 às 12:4 UTC


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaodescritiva/


----------



## ELJICUATRO (21 Nov 2012 às 14:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Continua tudo muita interessante, depois de uma análise rápida aos principais modelos esta manhã...



Boa tarde Caro ferreira5,

As temperaturas a 850 e 500 hPa estão um verdadeiro mimo para a próxima Terça-Feira com cotas de neve extremamente baixas previstas para o Nordeste   .... Só que falta o principal: Precipitação....  e também ainda nesta altura não há grande frio acumulado na Europa do sul.

Espero que até lá as coisas mudem e que possamos assistir ao primeiro e verdadeiro temporal de neve na PI.

Os amantes do Elemento Branco que somos estão ansiosos por ver as nossas serras todas pintadas de branco......

Cmps.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (21 Nov 2012 às 14:15)

Snifa disse:


> Boas tardeS,
> 
> a situação do próximo fim de semana até está interessante, bastante chuva prevista pelo GFS:
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro Snifa,

Espero que no próximo Sábado renda muito mais do que o evento de ontem à tarde-noite (foi um verdadeiro fiasco no Baixo Minho  No máximo 12mm)

Venha ela em força por estas bandas que estamos bem preparados para receber-la....    

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2012 às 16:05)

Teremos de acompanhar com atenção a evolução da situação de 6f em diante.

Para já os modelos insistiram no agravar das condições...algo que era um cenário possivel.

Tambem se observa agora uma maior profusão para norte e noroeste de ar tropical energético, e de algum ar Mediterraneo vindo do estreito.

Na Madeira tambem se nota uma situação complexa, dada a possivel passagem de uma frente activa, a que se seguiria a descida de um cavado em altura que poderá causar instabilidade durante alguns dias..

Hoje á noite ou amanhã farei uma analise mais detalhada..


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Nov 2012 às 17:23)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa tarde Caro ferreira5,
> 
> As temperaturas a 850 e 500 hPa estão um verdadeiro mimo para a próxima Terça-Feira com cotas de neve extremamente baixas previstas para o Nordeste   .... Só que falta o principal: Precipitação....  e também ainda nesta altura não há grande frio acumulado na Europa do sul.
> 
> ...


Já sabemos que se for uma entrada pura de norte ficará tudo ou caso tudo em Espanha, vamos acompanhar a evolução dos modelos!
Cmps


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2012 às 17:27)

Já saiu a 12z do GFS pelo que vou já colocar aqui uma breve sintese acerca da situação para 6f > 2f.

Na 6f haverá uma ciclogenese razoavelmente forte associada a uma especie de "Rio" de ar quente que vai correndo desde SW dos Açores até á PI.

Esta pluma de ar tropical interagirá com uma ondulação do jet em altura, criando uma depressão que vai afectar o continente e a RAM com chuvas intensas ( convectivas e estratiformes...mas isso analisaremos mais á frente) e ventos por vezes fortes.






Sucede que atras desta perturbação inicial virá outra, mais forte, e reforçada por um impulso no jet criado por uma nova depressão intensa ao largo dos EUA.

Esta nova perturbação vai-se aproximar da primeira e alinhar com esta ( em maior ou menor grau), gerando um grande cavado com uma entrada de ar polar muito extensa em todos os niveis pelo Atlantico, enquanto na RAM-PI se mantem o fluxo de ar quente.

A este alinhar corresponde a expressão Inglesa "Phasing" e estas situaçãoes são geralmente associadas a ciclogeneses rapidas ou desenvolvimento de grandes bandas frontais que podem gerar  situações de tempo severo.






O grau de "Phasing" será determinante...há modelos que colocam um alinhamento de tal modo intenso que se gera um cavado muito significativo com uma saida esquerda do jet favoravel ao desenvolvimento de uma depressão forte na RAM que progride para NE.

Outros modelos não fundem/alinham tão bem os cavados, colocando apenas uma frente forte a afectar a RAM e a PI.

Existe ainda uma boa divergencia portanto entre os modelos...e a questão do phasing não é a unica...tambem quanto maior for a advecção de vorticidade ( tendencia de rotação na massa de ar atmosferica), a divergencia em altura ( facilita a convecção/ascensão do ar), e a formação de linhas frontais mais ou menos activas deverão ser a chave para saber se teremos um evento significtivo ou mais regular..


----------



## David sf (21 Nov 2012 às 22:41)

Não se tratará de nada de muito extraordinário, em princípio nem ocorrerá muita precipitação (apesar de se tratar de uma entrada com alguma componente marítima, não será totalmente seca, principalmente no litoral), mas estamos perante a primeira entrada de ar frio na Europa a partir do início da semana que vem.

Para tal contribui uma clara mudança do padrão atmosférico no Atlântico, com um bom bloqueio a unir os Açores e a Islândia, a induzir um fluxo de norte em toda a Europa ocidental. 

Saída operacional do ECMWF:






Com esta configuração seria possível alguma precipitação convectiva na faixa litoral, com uma cota de neve ligeiramente abaixo dos 1000 m, devido ao muito frio a 500 hpa (cerca de -30ºC no momento mais frio). A temperatura a 850 hpa prevista ronda os -2ºC no extremo norte, com a iso 0 a cobrir todas as regiões a norte do Tejo.

A dorsal que ascendeu no Atlântico deverá conseguir ligação a uma alta pressão ártica, originada pela subida de uma outra dorsal na região do Estreito de Beiring. Esta ligação permitirá uma segunda entrada de frio, esta com muito maior intensidade, que afectaria a Europa de Norte, e eventualmente outras regiões. Média do ensemble do ECMWF:






É provável que o bloqueio atlântico seja temporariamente rompido a uma latitude relativamente baixa, com a formação de uma depressão que se dirigiria inicialmente para os Açores e depois para Madeira e continente, deixando alguma precipitação em todas as regiões, e podendo no seu deslocamento para este ajudar a impulsionar a massa de ar frio para oeste. Um cenário semelhante ao ocorrido diversas vezes em 2009/10, neste momento apoiado por algumas saídas do GFS e todas as mais recentes do ECMWF.











Outra hipótese, seria uma intensa ciclogénese resultante do choque de massas (a atlântica húmida e a continental fria), com a formação de uma depressão cavada a oeste do continente português, que provocaria uns bons dias de chuva e vento fortes. Este cenário é previsto por algumas saídas do GFS (como a mais recente das 18z, na imagem em baixo), mas tem pouca importância no ensemble do ECMWF.






Este cenário é relativamente consensual, pelo menos o padrão global é praticamente certo, algo que já vem sido previsto pelo ECMWF a 32 dias há 3 semanas e agora é confirmado por todos os modelos disponíveis. É certo que a nível local ainda pode mudar muito, nestas entradas de ar frio há sempre variações pontuais que só são vistos a prazos mais curtos (ciclogéneses secundárias, por exemplo) e que originam grandes diferenças, essencialmente ao nível das temperaturas.


----------



## stormy (21 Nov 2012 às 22:52)

*Resumo RAA 5f-*


Nas proximas horas a RAA começará a sentir os efeitos de uma depressão, embebida num fluxo de ar tropical instavel, e em cavamento dada a interacção com uma ondulação do jet que se aproxima de NW.

O sector NW e central da depressão são os mais activos no que toca a processos de levantamento isentropico e convecção forçada por processos baroclinicos, e é esperado que o movimento da depressão traga esta porção activa sobre o grupo ocidental e  grupo central.

Para sul do centro da depressão há uma linha de instabilidade envolta na massa de ar tropical, que deverá começar a reactivar á medida que a depressão interage mais profundamente com o cavado, sendo que nesta porção da depressão a presença de ar energético e shear  é favoravel á formação de sistemas convectivos intensos, possivelmente mais concentrados junto á linha de instabilidade onde há mais forçamento e se poderão organizar em segmentos lineares capazes de gerar precipitação localmente excessiva e rajadas de vento fortes.








*Em resumo*

Podemos esperar em todas as ilhas ventos fortes na ordem dos 55 a 75km.h, com rajadas de 100 a 120km.h, superiores nas terras altas, tal como agitação maritima  significativa de W/SW.

Nas ilhas do grupo ocidental é esperada chuva forte mas de caracter mais estratiforme..mais tranquilo portanto.

Nas ilhas do grupo central podemos esperar uma situação de precipitação forte e perssistente, que poderá superar os 40-50mm/h em alguns locais, sendo que se espera que se formem alguns nucleos  convectivos activos, localmente organizados ( SCM), que poderão incrementar a precipitação/ventos.


Nas ilhas mais orientais, nomeadamente o grupo oriental, podemos esperar chuva intensa, associada a uma linha de instabilidade convectiva, com possibilidade de convecção organizada em linha ( SCM linear/squall line) com precipitação pontualmente superior a 30mm/h e periodos de ventos fortes de origem convectiva.
Fora da linha mais instavel ( a leste) poderão surgir células isoladas que dado o shear rotacional poderão organizar-se em supercelulas.

Sucede que se espera menor forçamento dinamico pelo que nestas ilhas orientais a possibilidade de uma situação perssistente de mau tempo é inferior á das outras ilhas...no entanto qualquer célula mais activa será capaz de deteriorar bastane as condições meteorologicas.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Nov 2012 às 22:56)

David sf disse:


> Não se tratará de nada de muito extraordinário, em princípio nem ocorrerá muita precipitação (apesar de se tratar de uma entrada com alguma componente marítima, não será totalmente seca, principalmente no litoral), mas estamos perante a primeira entrada de ar frio na Europa a partir do início da semana que vem.
> 
> Para tal contribui uma clara mudança do padrão atmosférico no Atlântico, com um bom bloqueio a unir os Açores e a Islândia, a induzir um fluxo de norte em toda a Europa ocidental.
> 
> ...



Só espero que há semelhança de 2011 em que o início de Dezembro prometia e depois a "montanha pariu um rato"...e o Inverno foi o que se viu!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Nov 2012 às 12:28)

Apesar de bem diferente, a depressão deste fim-de-semana principalmente o trajecto faz-me lembrar a Xintia...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2012 às 12:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Apesar de bem diferente, a depressão deste fim-de-semana principalmente o trajecto faz-me lembrar a Xintia...



Bom o ECM continua com a operacional avariada ao que parece, pois continua no medio longo prazo com esta a sair bastante da média do ensemble, mas adiante ...

No curto prazo, infelizmente parece que a depressão se vai mesmo partir em 2, como indicava o GFS há várias runs, e por isso mesmo ao que parece, o IM deve andar a olhar a qualquer coisa, menos para o modelo que costuma seguir, pois olhando áqueles mapas do ECM, o que vejo é chuva com alguma intensidade no Norte e Centro no Sábado mas com destaque para o centro do país, enquanto que o interior do sul nem veria quase chuva no Sábado.
No Domingo a haver alguma precipitação seria na parte da manhã e provavelmente até seria moderada ou algo mais forte na zona de Lisboa, e tirando essa pequena faixa no resto do país nem choveria.

Enfim, não gosto de bater no ceguinho, mas depois daquele alerta laranja depois da chuva passar já não me admiro nada, embora claro, criticas destas deveriam ser lançada directamente no site do IM, mas enfim. Não entendo como se pode generalizar daquela maneira quando foi escrita a previsão descritiva.

Em relação ao pós fim de semana, existe tendencia para o que durante quase toda a semana, tenhamos tempo frio e maioritariamente seco, apesar de alguns aguaceiros no litoral oeste, e depois para o final da proxima semana, pode ser que tenhamos algo mais instável.

Aguardemos as próximas runs, mas não me agrada ver aquela depressão no fim de semana partida em duas.


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2012 às 13:31)

Depressão partida em duas?

Não há nada disso Aurélio, há uma dperessão bem cavada, com tendencia por parte dos modelos em acentua-la ainda mais, e há uma frente que se extende para sul, que contem varias bolsas de ar tropical.

Essa frante seria reactivada por um novo cavado em Phasing com o primeiro, que poderia resultar numa outra ciclogenese algures entre as Canarias e o Golfo de Cadiz.

Para já certezas é coisa que não há, e o IM está a seguir a ideia mais genérica, o que é o procedimento correcto para abordar estas situações complexas!

Bom...devias era ir olhando para o sat e obs de superficie dos Açores e comparar com as carta antes de  mais...porque a depressão que está em genese por lá será muitissimo importante para todo o desenrolar de acontecimentos no continente, e é altamente complexa, muito dificil mesmo de prever por parte dos modelos.

Para já ao que me parece, os modelos que se estão a sair melhor são o Hirlam ( com alguma sobrevalorização), o WRF do Meteogalicia ( este subvaloriza um pouco), o GFS ( mais na "muche") e o GEM ( talvez o melhor de todos).


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2012 às 14:29)

Bom para já o que eu estou a retirar dos principais modelos é que boa parte do Algarve(mais o sotavento), o interior do Baixo Alentejo e o nordeste transmontano, pelas actuais previsões praticamente não verão precipitação. De resto parece que a região de Lisboa e alguns locais do interior centro serão os mais beneficiados.
Mesmo com algumas alterações até lá parece-me difícil que chova muita nas regiões que mencionei acima. Há uns 3 dias que os modelos vêm referenciando esta tendência. 

Face à modelação difícil desta depressão é possível que muita coisa se altere até lá? nomeadamente nos valores de precipitação no continente e locais a serem afectados?


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2012 às 14:41)

stormy disse:


> Depressão partida em duas?
> 
> Não há nada disso Aurélio, há uma dperessão bem cavada, com tendencia por parte dos modelos em acentua-la ainda mais, e há uma frente que se extende para sul, que contem varias bolsas de ar tropical.
> 
> ...



*48h*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*72h*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*96h*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Isto é aquilo que a maior parte dos modelos mostra, se temos uma depressão com uma frente associada num dia, com pressão inferior aos 1015 hpa ao longo da frente e após isso ficamos com pressões superiores na nossa zona e existe é apenas um ligeiro cavamento ou nem isso na zona da Madeira, isto para mim, posso usar os termos incorrectos porventura, o técnico és tu, mas para mim são duas depressões uma aquela que passou no Sábado ao largo e a outra que se formaria na Madeira, resultantes da quebra da linha de instabilidade.
Aliás maior prova é os mapas de precipitação, pois se não houvesse nenhuma alteração manter-se-ia a linha de instabilidade aqui em cima, e agravaria na Madeira, mas não é isso que os modelos mostram no dia de hoje.

Em relação ás previsões do IM, eles não têm que imaginar os cenários prováveis, apenas têm que indicar o que mostra os modelos, mas adiante daqui a pouco começam a sair as runs das 12h !

Obviamente, que as runs agora das 12h poderão contradizer tudo o que aqui dito, e não existir essa quebra, ou pelo menos se aproximar a algo parecido com a run das 00h do UKMO por exemplo !


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Nov 2012 às 14:47)

stormy disse:


> Depressão partida em duas?
> 
> Não há nada disso Aurélio, há uma dperessão bem cavada, com tendencia por parte dos modelos em acentua-la ainda mais, e há uma frente que se extende para sul, que contem varias bolsas de ar tropical.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde Caro stormy,

A depressão (FRANZISKA) parece que vai cavar bastante algures entre o cabo Finisterra (Galiza) e a UK isso de acordo com o UKMO (0H).

Sendo uma situação complexa acho que os outputs desta tarde serão decisivos para sabermos ao certo quais os efeitos expectáveis no Continente pelo menos no Sábado....

Cmps.


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2012 às 15:01)

stormy disse:


> A este alinhar corresponde a expressão Inglesa "Phasing" e estas situaçãoes são geralmente associadas a ciclogenneses rapidas ou desenvolvimento de grandes bandas frontais que podem gerar  situações de tempo severo.



Stormy, confesso que nem eu, nem ninguém que esteja a ler, está propriamente a entender o que estás a tentar dizer com o termo "Phasing". Não estou a dizer que não exista, ou que não haja algo semelhante ao que querer referir, mas confesso que (pode ser desconhecimento meu) nunca tal ouvi falar ou li.
Pelo que falaste no post, ponho a hipótese de estares a referir-te à posição relativa entre o centro de baixas pressões à superfície e em altitude. Pois para haver boas ciclogéneses o favorável é o cavado em altitude estar ligeiramente "atrasado" em relação à baixa à superfície.
Estando totalmente alinhados a tendência é de decaímento do sistema. Isto explica-se com equações, que não interessam nada aqui, mas de qualquer forma fica aqui uma figura com um perfil vertical tipo de um sistema em boas condições para sofrer cavamento:





Não faço ideia se era isto que te referias. Ou se por outro lado apenas querias referir-te ao "coincidir" entre se gerar uma grande ondulação por do lado Oeste vir um cavado até bastante a Sul com ar bem frio de Norte, e do lado Este uma entrada de ar tropical bastante extensa até Norte, gerando claro grande gradiente, favorável à tal ciclogénese?

Tem um pouco mais de atenção, eu sei que até estás a fazer um esforço de tentar ser didático e explicar o que lês, ou aprendes, mas tem um pouco de calma, para não tornarmos isto demasiado disperso ok? E para ser didático tem de se ser claro e sucinto, e não dispersar em imensos conceitos e termos "novos"...


----------



## CptRena (22 Nov 2012 às 15:27)

rozzo disse:


> Stormy, confesso que nem eu, nem ninguém que esteja a ler, está propriamente a entender o que estás a tentar dizer com o termo "Phasing". Não estou a dizer que não exista, ou que não haja algo semelhante ao que querer referir, mas confesso que (pode ser desconhecimento meu) nunca tal ouvi falar ou li.



Caro rozzo,

Ainda bem que evidenciou este termo. Eu não tinha ido procurar antes e fez-me ir procurar e aprender.

Então do que procurei encontrei isto

PHASING- When two separate short waves come together to form one wave. Also, when upper and lower level features are positioned so that each provides energy to the other, it is said that the features are in phase with one another.

http://www.channelislandsrestoration.com/weather/jargon.htm


É de facto o que tinha explicado no seu post

Cumprimentos


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2012 às 15:36)

CptRena disse:


> Caro rozzo,
> 
> PHASING- When two separate short waves come together to form one wave. Also, when upper and lower level features are positioned so that each provides energy to the other, it is said that the features are in phase with one another.



A segunda parte (da inclinação perfil vertical de uma depressão) penso que é o que referi (com figura) no post. E é naturalmente o alicerce de uma depressão forte, em cavamento, condição essencial, da essência da Meteorologia Sinóptica. Aquela figura é uma figura de referência até, muito usada.

A primeira é outra coisa, entendo como sendo interferência construtiva de duas ondas separadas, tornando-se numa só mais forte, como o que acontece com _freak waves_ no mar, ou em imensas outras coisas em física. 
Confesso que não sei a sua real importância/aplicação em física atmosférica, concretamente a sua relevância em Meteorologia Sinóptica, até que ponto é frequente ou significativo a junção de cavados. Não estou com isto a dizer que não terá, pois estamos de facto a falar de física, de ondas. Estou mesmo a dizer que nunca li nada sobre o assunto, . Estou a dizer que não será um campo tão explorado, agora não sei se por uma questão de importância ou de desconhecimento...


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2012 às 17:57)

A depressão está demasiado longe do sul do país embora seja importante no litoral norte. 

Mais adiante... em termos de neve, estamos a ficar cada vez mais curtos de precipitação.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Nov 2012 às 18:21)

Agreste disse:


> A depressão está demasiado longe do sul do país embora seja importante no litoral norte.
> 
> Mais adiante... em termos de neve, estamos a ficar cada vez mais curtos de precipitação.




Parece mais é que essa animação para o fim-de-semana e pra semana se está a definhar!!
Bem me parecia que era bom demais para ser verdade!


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2012 às 21:48)

Rozzo, eu penso que expliquei num post anterior:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...delos-novembro-2012-a-6793-18.html#post351490

Phasing é quando duas ondulações do jet se alinham, ou uma ondulação do jet polar se alinha com uma do jet subtropical, causando uma amplificação da onda ( uma onda maior).

Tambem pode ser quando uma perturbação em altura e alinha com outra nos niveis baixos.

Neste caso será os dois..teremos a amplificação da onda por cima de uma região frontal bem defenida e intensa.

Quando isto ocorre, o forçamento aumenta, possibilitanto uma activação de uma região frontal, ou mesmo uma ciclogenese.


----------



## stormy (22 Nov 2012 às 22:13)

*6f/Sabado*

Bom...para o dia de amanhã teremos a aproximação de uma depressão em cavamento, e depois a sua passagem a NW do continente durante a noite para Sabado e primeira metdade do dia de Sabado.

Esta depressão traz consigo uma massa de ar tropical em todos os niveis.

Apesar da presença de ar tropical, em altura há bastante ar quente tambem, que resulta em CAPE insignificante.

O forçamento tambem não é muito importante.

Sendo assim, amanhã e Sabado não são previstos episodios convectivos com significado.

Apesar disto, no sector costeiro em alguns momentos poderá surgir alguma célula que apesar de tendencialmente fraca poderá aumentar localmente a precipitação, devido á presença de ar muito humido, e tambem do vento dado o forte fluxo que se espera nos niveis médios.

De modo geral o que parece mais significativo são os ventos, que durante a noite para Sabado e parte do dia de Sabado poderão soprar fortes com medias de 45-65km.h e rajadas localmente superiores a 100-110km.h, nomeadamente no litoral norte/centro e terras altas, com especial atenção á região do Minho.

As precipitaçõe serão mais intensas nas regiões montanhosas do litoral norte e centro.

*Domingo/2f*

Neste periodo a depressão já terá passado a NW, mas deixa para traz uma região frontal ( colisão de massas de ar) que se extende desde o centro do continente até á RAM, e é ractivada pela aproximação de um cavado ( lá está, em Phasing/alinhamento com o anterior e com esta região frontal ), que posteriormente se poderá isolar numa cut-off perto da RAM.

Assim sendo, poderemos ter um episodio de chuvas intensas possivelmente convectivas no sul do continente e na RAM, resultando da reactivação da região frontal deixada para tras... ( ou mesmo evolução de uma depressão )..

Mas devo dizer que será preciso mais um dia ou dois para confirmar e analisar este cenário.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2012 às 22:33)

Os modelos estão um pouco estranhos, diria que o GFS é o modelo mais pessimista, em relação ao Algarve, enquanto o UKMO coloca uma depressão de 995 mb no Algarve na 3ªfeira, ainda não está nada certo. O melhor mesmo é ir seguindo os modelos, que existem modelos que colocam muita precipitação na zona de Lisboa/Setúbal, por exemplo, o Hirlam.


----------



## Rainstorm (22 Nov 2012 às 22:37)

Mas então para Sábado estamos a contar com chuva persistente mas estratiforme e vento para esta região?


----------



## icewoman (22 Nov 2012 às 23:01)

a que horas sai a proxima run? vi os valores de precipitacao e fiquei assustada.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2012 às 00:36)

Rainstorm disse:


> Mas então para Sábado estamos a contar com chuva persistente mas estratiforme e vento para esta região?



Em principio sim, com no maximo alguma célula isolada, tendencialmente fraca.

Para Domingo e até 2f é que poderá haver uma intensificação da situação.

Para a Madeira, a partir de Sabado á tarde/noite até 2f de manhã poderá haver uma situação de chuva forte e alguma trovoada, com celulas localmente mais intensas...em principio nada de muito grave.

Amanhã á tarde provavelmente teremos uma melhor coerencia entre os modelos...e tiraremos melhores conclusões


----------



## João Sousa (23 Nov 2012 às 00:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os modelos estão um pouco estranhos, diria que o GFS é o modelo mais pessimista, em relação ao Algarve, enquanto o UKMO coloca uma depressão de 995 mb no Algarve na 3ªfeira, ainda não está nada certo. O melhor mesmo é ir seguindo os modelos, que existem modelos que colocam muita precipitação na zona de Lisboa/Setúbal, por exemplo, o Hirlam.



Acerca da consistência dos modelos, o Joe Bastardi acaba de afirmar isto:
"GFS is really having trouble.. even ensembles in shorter term all over the place. ECMWF ensembles rule".


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2012 às 11:12)

João Sousa disse:


> Acerca da consistência dos modelos, o Joe Bastardi acaba de afirmar isto:
> "GFS is really having trouble.. even ensembles in shorter term all over the place. ECMWF ensembles rule".



Mas isso já era há muito conhecido, que a curto prazo o ECM era melhor do que o GFS, mas no caso deste fim de semana, penso que o GFS esteve melhor do que o ECM !
O ECM também nesta run fartou-se de cortar, cortou no curto, médio e longo prazo.
O GFS por outro lado manteve mais ou menos o seu ensemble.

Eu só espero que isto não seja uma repetição do ano passado, em que foi paulatinamente deixando de chover até que foi aquilo que se viu .....
Mas Inverno ainda se vê por estas bandas? Só se for em frio, porque em chuva, bom as normais falam por si (neste caso refiro-me ás regiões do sul) embora seja sobejamente conhecido que o Norte perdeu bastante precipitação nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro.

Esperemos que eu esteja redondamente enganado, mas fiquei desgostou-se com as runs de hoje, em especial do ECM !

Posso estar a meter a carroça á frente dos bois mas atrevi-me a olhar ás normais climatológicas dos ultimos 12 anos para Janeiro e Fevereiro aqui para as regiões do sul por exemplo, e constatei que para Janeiro e Fevereiro em 12 anos (desde 2001) apenas 1 teve precipitação acima da média para Janeiro e Fevereiro. 
Relativamente ao mês de Dezembro, embora algo menos claro, Dezembro teve nos ultimos 11 anos aqui para esta zona, apenas 3 meses acima da média e 8 meses abaixo da média !
A meu ver sinais evidentes que o clima está a mudar, e que as precipitação estão sendo redestribuidas, embora este não seja o tópico indicado para falar sobre isso !


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2012 às 11:39)

Não sei bem o que dizer...relativamente á RAM são mais os modelos que metem uma situação potencialmente perigosa do que aqueles que são mais brandos...

Só teremos certezas talvez nas runs das 12z, mas para já o cenário mais plausivel é aquele que aparenta maior severidade.


Nas proximas horas a frente deverá chegar á RAM, causando chuva persistente por vezes moderada a forte e com possibilidade de trovoada.

A frente estará estacionada sobre a RAM durante muito tempo, até ao fim do dia de Sabado...pelo que se esperam acumulados bastante razoaveis.

*Domingo e 2f *é que as cartas estão mais extremas...temos a aproximação de um novo cavado, que se vai alinhar com o anterior num eixo entre a RAM-Canarias e o SW da PI.

Os modelos colocam uma bolsa significativa de vorticidade nos niveis médios e altos, e a presença de massas de ar tropicais bastante instaveis nos niveis baixos.

Para alem disso está presente um lobo divergente em altura, que favorece movimentos verticais em larga escala sobre a RAM.

Ora...com este padrão boa parte dos modelos não hesita em colocar uma ciclogenese intensa, que resultaria em ventos fortes, falamos em valores médios da ordem dos 50-60km.h ou superiores, com rajadas na ordem dos 100km.h.
A acompanhar isto, o desenvolvmento de células convectivas intensas  com capacidade de gerar precipitação forte, que seria ainda mais acentuada pelos ventos fortes que ao embaterem nas regiões montanhosas teriam uma grande capacidade de gerar bons acumulados de origem orografica.

Mais uma vez realço que para já é complicado fazer previsões com um grau de certeza aceitavel...mas é um cenário cada vez mais plausivel este que descrevi.


----------



## marco_antonio (23 Nov 2012 às 12:19)

bom neste momento o ceu ja se apresenta bastante nublado. Pelas analises que tem sido divulgadas nos ultimos dias,e esta agora deixado pelo colega stormy ja e quase certo que teremos um grande evento so faltanto mesmo saber qual a sua magnitude que ira atingir a RAM.Pessoalmente sou adepto de eventos severoso passeio de mota de amanha com amigos ja era


----------



## Azor (23 Nov 2012 às 12:56)

Wtf?
Mas está tudo louco neste fórum ou quê? 
Como é possível alguém desejar eventos severos desta natureza quando ainda há pouco tempo a tragédia bateu-vos à porta? A vossa ilha está fragilizada pelos incêndios de verão pelo que todo o cuidado agora é pouco.

Ainda há pouco tempo tivemos também desgraças aqui à nossa porta mas também aqui ninguém é adepto para que eles venham, mas já notei que sempre que chove na Madeira parece que fica tudo louco neste fórum, e a vida parece que pára e a confusão instala-se. Pela vossa rica saúde tenham dó meus amigos, até parece que nunca viram chuva, afinal de contas não estamos a falar de nenhum furacão e não é o fim do mundo, ou será que é? Pelo amor de Deus! Sigam apenas os cuidados da P. Civil para situações dessa natureza, mas não é preciso entrar em tom de gozo e de loucura ou é?

Parece que para alguns isto é uma brincadeira e um passatempo. Tenham mais controlo e juízo naquilo que dizem, e já agora menos histerismo também seria bom. 
O homem pelos vistos tem a memória muito curta mesmo, e quem deseja mau tempo desta magnitude e brinca com estas coisas é porque não sabe aquilo que diz. Depois quando aparecerem as tragédias quero ver dizerem aqui no fórum se ainda continuam a adorar eventos extremos... até ela não vos bater à porta da vossa casa. Oh paciência!
Tenham cuidado naquilo que dizem porque quando se deseja muito uma coisa ela vem sempre em dobro.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Sunderlandz (23 Nov 2012 às 13:08)

Azor disse:


> Wtf?
> Mas está tudo louco neste fórum ou quê?
> Como é possível alguém desejar eventos severos desta natureza quando ainda há pouco tempo a tragédia bateu-vos à porta? A vossa ilha está fragilizada pelos incêndios de verão pelo que todo o cuidado agora é pouco.
> 
> ...



Acerca do seu comentário caro colega, aqui ninguém fica louco e não se instala confusão nenhuma. Apenas alguns colegas mostram-se preocupados porque muitos de nós vivemos em zonas de risco dado à orografia da Madeira. Se você tivesse uma casa "por baixo" de uma montanha, qual seria a sua reação, sempre que ocorresse eventos deste género? 

E acerca do comentário do nosso colega *marco_antónio*, se ele gosta de eventos severos, simplesmente temos que respeita-lo, e não andar com certos comentários que na minha opinião considero desnecessário e só irá gerar mais discussão!


----------



## marco_antonio (23 Nov 2012 às 13:09)

Azor disse:


> Wtf?
> Mas está tudo louco neste fórum ou quê?
> Como é possível alguém desejar eventos severos desta natureza quando ainda há pouco tempo a tragédia bateu-vos à porta? A vossa ilha está fragilizada pelos incêndios de verão pelo que todo o cuidado agora é pouco.
> 
> ...



ja previa ser mal interpretado mas isso e normal,ninguem pelo menos que eu saiba deseja tragedias ou algo parecido, gostar de tempo severo e uma coisa, querer mal a alguem e outra,ninguem esta histerico pelo menos eu,agora e normalissimo  haver uma agitacao interior, mas esta sera sempre uma eterna questao num forum com estas caracteristicas.cumprimentos


----------



## boneli (23 Nov 2012 às 13:10)

O IM colocou a Madeira em alerta vermelho com chuva e vento forte. Vamos acompanhar o que resulta dai. Ás vezes as coisas não são assim tão severas..mas se o alerta está em vigor é porque existe essa possibilidade!! Pese embora pelo que entendi o alerta é para dia 24 a partir das 18:00.

Atenção, gostar de fenómenos extremos não implica desejar tragédias...não misturar alhos com bugalhos!! As pessoas têm a sua opinião pelo que  devemos de respeitar e acima de tudo *saber intrepertar aquilo que se diz e não por na nossa boca aquilo que não dizemos.* 
Vamos aguardar.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Nov 2012 às 14:13)

boneli disse:


> O IM colocou a Madeira em alerta vermelho com chuva e vento forte. Vamos acompanhar o que resulta dai. Ás vezes as coisas não são assim tão severas..mas se o alerta está em vigor é porque existe essa possibilidade!! Pese embora pelo que entendi o alerta é para dia 24 a partir das 18:00.
> 
> Atenção, gostar de fenómenos extremos não implica desejar tragédias...não misturar alhos com bugalhos!! As pessoas têm a sua opinião pelo que  devemos de respeitar e acima de tudo *saber intrepertar aquilo que se diz e não por na nossa boca aquilo que não dizemos.*
> Vamos aguardar.



Boa tarde boneli,

Concordo totalmente, ser adepto de "eventos severos" tal como referiu o membro "marco_antonio" não implica necessariamente desejos de trágedias humanas ou de qualquer outra natureza.

Devemos evitar a extrapolação das frases e as confusões que se podem gerar neste simpático fórum.

Eventos "fora do normal" procovam sempre alguma adrenalina em cada um de nós (MeteoLoucos) e as pessoas que não partilham este lindo hobbie devem respeitar isso e vice-versa....

Em relação a RAM realmente o IM já lançou o aviso Vermelho para Domingo à tarde com possibilidades de vento excepcionalmente forte de norte com rajadas da ordem de 140 km/h.  e para sábado ao final da tarde com periodos de chuva forte ou aguaçeiros fortes.

Bom Fim de Semana a todos.......


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2012 às 14:40)

Certezas não há e eu acho que devemos intrepertar o aviso vermelho do IM como uma sugestão para que as pessoas tomem as percauções necessarias para se prepararem para um evento potencialmente severo.

Provavelmente seria uma boa ideia o pessoal ai da Madeira ir-se informando junto das entidades competentes...bombeiros, sites da protecção civil, etc, para que de um modo ordenado e tranquilo se consigam preparar para a possibilidade de uma situação mais grave.

::::::::::

É de referir que este evento será um evento de caracteristicas complexas, por um lado há a possibilidade de ventos fortes, durante algumas horas...só que como a depressão nasce nas imediações da RAM, esses ventos poderão flutuar fortemente de direcção afectando as mais variadas regiões da area autonoma.

Do lado da precipitação..os ventos fortes e a presença de uma atmosfera humida e instavel deverão potenciar episodios de chuva forte de caracter orografico nas vertentes expostas contra o vento....por outro lado, tambem se espera que se possam dar desenvolvimentos convectivos intensos, possivelmente eles proprios capazes de gerar chuva abundante e rajadas de vento...só que neste campo da convecção é a lotaria do costume...se as células passarem ao lado a situação será muitissimo menos gravosa.

Portanto este evento será um evento em que o nowcasting e a prevenção serão muito importantes.


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2012 às 15:41)

A todos aqueles que estavam a contribuir para o off-topic, entretanto apagado, aconselho a leitura do seguinte tópico:

 Divagações sobre o "Meteolouco" 
Tendo em especial atenção este e este post.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Nov 2012 às 17:02)

boneli disse:


> O IM colocou a Madeira em alerta vermelho com chuva e vento forte. Vamos acompanhar o que resulta dai. Ás vezes as coisas não são assim tão severas..mas se o alerta está em vigor é porque existe essa possibilidade!! Pese embora pelo que entendi o alerta é para dia 24 a partir das 18:00.
> 
> Atenção, gostar de fenómenos extremos não implica desejar tragédias...não misturar alhos com bugalhos!! As pessoas têm a sua opinião pelo que  devemos de respeitar e acima de tudo *saber intrepertar aquilo que se diz e não por na nossa boca aquilo que não dizemos.*
> Vamos aguardar.



Eu por acaso que sonho há muitos anos ver a cidade de Bragança coberta com uns 40cm de neve durante pelo menos uma semana...e eu ficar a comer e a beber bem ao pé da lareira...serei louco?


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Nov 2012 às 17:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu por acaso que sonho há muitos anos ver a cidade de Bragança coberta com uns 40cm de neve durante pelo menos uma semana...e eu ficar a comer e a beber bem ao pé da lareira...serei louco?




Este inverno pode ser o tal.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (23 Nov 2012 às 17:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu por acaso que sonho há muitos anos ver a cidade de Bragança coberta com uns 40cm de neve durante pelo menos uma semana...e eu ficar a comer e a beber bem ao pé da lareira...serei louco?



Não é de ser louco, alguns especialistas em climatologia defendem que as próximas décadas podem oferecer alguns invernos rigorosos para não dizer "extremos" na Europa e acho que não é impossível ver tal acumulação em Bragança em pleno século 21, acredito que se estiverem reunidas várias condições no momento certo venha o "Jackpot".

Com acumulação de 40cm em Brangança imaginem só os valores acumulados de elemento branco nas serras próximas da cidade    

Cmps.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2012 às 18:25)

Os modelos agora nas saidas das 12z manteem o cenário.

Esta é uma situação extrema, pede-se que sigam com atenção todas as indicações que as entidades oficiais recomendam.


De momento temos um cavado a oeste de Pt continental a que se associa uma depressão que deverá passar para a Biscaia durante a noite e dia de amanhã.

Para sul extende-se uma região frontal onde se dá uma forte entrada de ar tropical maritimo, e para oeste uma massa de ar fria aproxima-se desta região frontal, acentuando os processos de frontogenese ( colisão de massas de  ar, que força movimentos ascendentes).


Nos Açores temos uma bolsa de vorticidade em altura  á qual se associa uma nova ondulação.
Para já pouco visivel pois está a interagir com massas de ar estaveis e frias nos niveis baixos, o que como é suposta não gera grandes massas de nebulosidade.

Para norte, no Atlantico há outra depressão que se vai intensificando e virá a afectar Portugal continental a partir de Domingo.






Durante o dia de Sabado a perturbação nos Açores descerá de latitude, enquanto a depressão na Biscaia avançará pelo NW da Europa.

Assim as duas ondulações em altura cruzam-se e alinham-se, sendo que desde os Açores ao chegar aquela massa de vorticidade nos niveis médios e altos, começa a desenvolver-se um lobo de divergencia acompanhando a regeneração e uma forte corrente de jacto nos niveis altos.








Isto da-se ao mesmo tempo que nos niveis baixos se estão a dar processos activos de frontogenese, muito bem evidenciados pelos parametros de frontogenese aos 850hpa ( wetter3.de).

No sector quente estamos presente uma massa de ar tropical instavel ( Dew 18-20ºC/ CAPE 1000-2000J/Kg).

A interacção destes factores levará á reactivação da região frontal, e o forçamento dinamico intenso ainda incentivará mais a actividade convectiva sobre as massas de ar já de si muito instaveis.

Isto causará uma descida rapida da pressão e a criação de uma circulação depressionaria vigorosa, com pressões centrais proximas ou mesmo abaixo dos 1000hpa.

O shear neste tipo de ambientes é dificil de prever, pois depende do quão alinhados estão os centros de circulação em todos os niveis da atmosfera...
Para já os modelos não apontam para shear muito forte, o que significa que a convecção poderá organizar-se em SCM globulares proximos ao centro da depressão, e bandas convectivas concentricas especialmente nos sectores norte, leste e sul da depressão.

No sector NW a interacção com a frente e a presença de shear mais significativo poderá induzir convecção linear,  que dada a presença de um fluxo mais rotacional ( NE/E nos niveis baixos e SW em altura) poderá ajudar a desenvolver algumas supercélulas.

De resto, preveem-se ventos fortes, cuja direcção tambem dependerá da posição exata da depressão, mas que de modo geral poderão ultrapassar os 55-75km.h, com rajadas até 100-120km.h.

Estes ventos ao interagirem com o terreno montanhosos poderão originar chuva abundante ( a acrescer á das células convectivas)

Tambem é esperada agitação maritima significativa.

*RESUMINDO*

A partir de Sabado á noite espera-se um agravamento significativo do estado do tempo na RAM, que durará até meio do dia de 2f.

É dificil prever ao certo o que irá atingir as ilhas, pois esta depressão que se vai gerar é complexa e as condições atmosfericas diferem nos diferentes sectores da depressão, pelo que é complicado dizer ao certo o que vai acontecer.

No entanto este evento é um evento potencialmente severo, especialmente ao nivel da precipitação e dos ventos fortes.


----------



## Lightning (23 Nov 2012 às 19:10)

Stormy e para Portugal, a situação do fim-de-semana já está mais definida?


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2012 às 19:25)

Lightning disse:


> Stormy e para Portugal, a situação do fim-de-semana já está mais definida?



Para o continente queres tu dizer

Sim...em principio bastante chuva no centro/sul durante a noite de amanhã para Domingo e ao longo do dia de Domingo...

No litoral a sul de Setubal, com maior incidencia no Algarve são possiveis algumas trovoadas em geral fracas e isoladas..

Nada de mais.

A partir de 2f, espera-se que desça um cavado vindo de NW, que trará tempo muito frio, alguma chuva no litoral oeste, e possibilidade de neve em algumas serras do NW/centro, especialmente serras mais proximas do litoral ( onde há mais instabilidade)


----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2012 às 19:38)

stormy disse:


> Os modelos agora nas saidas das 12z manteem o cenário.
> 
> Esta é uma situação extrema, pede-se que sigam com atenção todas as indicações que as entidades oficiais recomendam.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2012 às 19:39)

stormy disse:


> Para o continente queres tu dizer
> 
> Sim...em principio bastante chuva no centro/sul durante a noite de amanhã para Domingo e ao longo do dia de Domingo...
> 
> ...



No Algarve, não vejo nada de especial, só se for no Barlavento algarvio, duvido que o Sotavento veja alguma, o Aladdin nada mostra, o Hirlam também não mostra nada de especial, o GFS idem, o ECM também, sinceramente, não vejo nada de especial nos modelos. Agora, o que vejo nos modelos é a zona de Lisboa até Sines aí sim, acredito que veja algo mais. Se a depressão que vai afectar a Madeira viesse para o continente aí sim, outro galo cantaria.

Já na Madeira, a música será outra e bem perigosa, a saída das 12 do Hirlam coloca entre 00h e as 06 h da manhã de domingo cerca de 50 a 100 mm, sabendo como é a Madeira esse valor pode ser bastante superior ou então, ter sorte e as piores células passarem ao lado da ilha.

Quanto ao médio-longo prazo nos modelos, diria que as coisas já estiveram bem melhores, o ECM na posição que coloca o AA nada passa, a ver se os modelos não começam a adiar, como foi o ano passado. Também no ano passado, Outubro e Novembro foram animados e depois foi o que foi.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2012 às 19:55)

Trovoadas naquela linha que passa por Lisboa não haverão, os modelos não colocam CAPE e tudo o que é chuva eles metem-na estratiforme...nada de mais.

A haver trovoada será no Algarve e será pouca...alguma celula isolada.

Na Madeira haverão trovoadas em principio, e associadas a células que localmente serão bem fortes.


----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2012 às 20:13)

stormy disse:


> Trovoadas naquela linha que passa por Lisboa não haverão, os modelos não colocam CAPE e tudo o que é chuva eles metem-na estratiforme...nada de mais.
> 
> A haver trovoada será no Algarve e será pouca...alguma celula isolada.
> 
> Na Madeira haverão trovoadas em principio, e associadas a células que localmente serão bem fortes.



Vamos aguardar ...tambem há dias deu umas trovoadas tão fortes e não estavam previstas..
a previsao do IM nem fala delas


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

Aquela linha que vai entrar amanha a tarde/noite penso que vá entrar pela região de Lisboa/Setúbal e poderá ter trovoadas sim e quantidades de chuva bastante importantes! Apenas estou com duvidas se vai entrar por onde referi ou mais acima um pouco!


----------



## Rainstorm (23 Nov 2012 às 21:34)

Acho que vai mesmo entrar por esta zona!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

A precipitação ocorrerá numa faixa entre o litoral de Sines e o Mondego, enquanto que no interior deverá ser acima de Évora até zona da Serra da Estrela.

Quanto á Madeira o facto de darem tanta precipitação, e estarem em Alerta Vermelho não implica que aconteça, pois não há muito tempo, estiveram um fim de semana inteiro em alerta e quase nem choveu, por isso é tudo muito irrelevante o que os modelos dão.

O que importa são o "Nowcasting", pois pelo que vejo as células poderão ser bastante pequenas (embora muito bem carregadas) e por isso tanto pode passar a Norte a Sul, a Oeste ou a Leste.

A médio e longo prazo, isto já parece um take 2 do ano passado, e tão parecido que isto está a ser este ano, começou a chover na mesma altura, durou o mesmo periodo (talvez algo mais este ano) e agora contrariamente ao que era modelado inicialmente, parece que vai chegar o AA em força, sabe lá por quanto tempo.
Volto a dizer o que já disse, os meses de Inverno tornou-se norma chover pouco em especial mais a sul (precipitação mensal inferior á média), e por isso já não me espanta se for parecido com o ano passado, talvez um pouco mais soft, até porque este AA posso ser passageiro, ou não ....


----------



## João Sousa (23 Nov 2012 às 23:20)

Olhar para o metograma daqui até impressiona... não é nada normal haver previsões com este volume a esta distância. Normalmente, este tipo de projecções acontecem ainda muito longe no tempo.


----------



## icewoman (23 Nov 2012 às 23:29)

João Sousa disse:


> Olhar para o metograma daqui até impressiona... não é nada normal haver previsões com este volume a esta distância. Normalmente, este tipo de projecções acontecem ainda muito longe no tempo.





o Colega esta a refereir se ao meteograma de..?


----------



## João Sousa (23 Nov 2012 às 23:34)

icewoman disse:


> o Colega esta a refereir se ao meteograma de..?


GFS-Covilhã


----------



## Rainstorm (24 Nov 2012 às 00:05)

Pois mas também se previa este fim-de-semana uma ciclogénese por aqui e afinal vai é ser uma linha de instabilidade estacionária, o AA pode até voltar mas não acredito que dure mais do que uns 4 a 5 dias, este inverno vamos mas é ter uma grande variabilidade atmosférica!!!

Nada comparado com o ano passado


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 00:20)

Das 12h de amanhã ás 18h de Domingo espera-se que uma frente estacionaria se mantenha na região centro, podendo causar precipitação de caracter estratiforme, essa precipitação será abundante e persistente.

Ao longo da noite para 2f, e durante a 2f, esta frente será mobilizada para Sul á frente de uma depressão que se aproxima de NW.

A presença de CAPE está limitada, mas parece haver forçamento suficiente para alguma célula isolada, com pouca actividade electrica ( atmosfera humida e pouco fria)...qualquer pequena celula terá no entanto capacidade de causar aguaceiros fortes.

No Algarve o CAPE é mais elevado, mas o forçamento menor...não seria no entanto de estranhar alguma célula isolada com algum aguaceiro moderado a forte pela região...mas a região mais em risco de precipitação localmente excessiva é mais a norte:







Amarelo- Possibilidade ( baixa ) de Trovoada ( para sul da linha).
Azul- Possibilidade de precipitação localmente intensa e prolongada.


----------



## boneli (24 Nov 2012 às 03:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu por acaso que sonho há muitos anos ver a cidade de Bragança coberta com uns 40cm de neve durante pelo menos uma semana...e eu ficar a comer e a beber bem ao pé da lareira...serei louco?




Caro Ferreira..sonhar não é loucura!! não é fácil concretizar esse desejo mas pelo que os modelos vão mostrando e atenção sou muito leigo nisto, há possibilidade de pelo menos alguns centimetros aparecerm por ai.
Vamos acompanhar.


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2012 às 11:37)

É bastante consensual nos melhores modelos que a frente ficará estacionada durante várias horas na região do vale do Tejo, podendo originar acumulados de precipitação bastante importantes nesta região, especialmente nas regiões mais próximas do litoral. Os extremos Norte e Sul do país deverão ficar um pouco à margem deste evento. 

ECMWF, saída das 00z:






GFS, saída das 06z:






WRF - MeteoGalicia, saída das 00z:






De notar, que tanto no GFS como no ECMWF (no WRF não dá para se ter a noção), a Madeira parece ser poupada às manchas de precipitação mais forte, que passam a norte do arquipélago, apesar da proximidade ainda estar dentro da margem de erro, já não seria a primeira vez neste outono que a realidade passava um pouco mais a sul do que o previsto nos modelos. De qualquer modo, mesmo que os modelos acertem na "mouche", ainda estão previstas quantidades importantes de precipitação, principalmente no GFS.


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2012 às 11:53)

Aurélio disse:


> A médio e longo prazo, isto já parece um take 2 do ano passado, e tão parecido que isto está a ser este ano, começou a chover na mesma altura, durou o mesmo periodo (talvez algo mais este ano) e agora contrariamente ao que era modelado inicialmente, parece que vai chegar o AA em força, sabe lá por quanto tempo.



Exceptuando alguns disparates isolados do GFS, que nem sequer eram suportados pelo seu ensemble, nunca foi modelado nenhum cenário de precipitação abundante no médio/ longo prazo. Havia a hipótese de que o bloqueio atlântico fosse temporariamente rompido a sul, mas tal vai-se concretizar mais a norte. Não obstante, a depressão que rompe o bloqueio, dirigir-se-á na mesma para o continente, mas agora vinda de noroeste.

Como sempre foi modelado pelo ECMWF, e quase sempre pelos restantes modelos, o bloqueio será rapidamente restabelecido, mantendo-se o tempo fresco e relativamente seco até pelo menos a fim-de-semana seguinte.

Há alguma incerteza sobre o que se passará em seguida, hoje quase todos os modelos apontam para o restabelecimento da circulação zonal, algo que eu não acredito que aconteça, pelo menos tão rapidamente. E hoje não saiu o ensemble do ECMWF, portanto nem sequer temos aquela que é, de longe, a melhor ferramenta de previsão a longo prazo. 

*Na minha opinião*, após o próximo fim-de-semana, ficaremos sob a influência de fluxo continental frio, de nordeste, devido à união do anticiclone russo com o dos Açores, ficando a bolsa de ar frio isolada na Europa Central, dirigindo-se para oeste em circulação retrógrada. Algo do género:






Mas isto é apenas *a minha opinião*, baseada no que é mais usual acontecer nestas ocasiões, e descontando a habitual tendência dos modelos, principalmente do GFS, de exagerar nas depressões atlânticas a longo prazo.


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 12:25)

Começa-se já a "montar" o sistema depressionario a SW da RAM, e á medida que a perturbação em altura se vai aproximando e acopolando com o vortice de superficie espera-se a formação de uma região instavel em todo o sector S/E/N da depressão ( a roxo):







Esta primeira banda de instabilidade parece vir a apresentar algum shear, visivel na formação em V dos topos das celulas...

Poderemos ter portanto alguma convecção mais organizada, SCM´s, talvez algumas linhas convectivas e uma possibilidade de genese de algumas supercelulas capazes de trazer ventos fortes.

A precipitação será abundante.


Depois da passagem desta banda instavel, a RAM será afectada mais pelo sector norte e central da depressão, com bandas de convecção forte mas num ambiente de shear fraco que não favorece a formação de células severas.

No entanto mantem-se a previsão de forte forçamento termodinamico, que cria um ambiente muito favoravel á ocorrencia de precipitação intensa de origem orografica e convectiva.

Quanto ao vento, será mais forte mesmo a NW do centro, e a RAM poderá ser afectada por esta faixa de ventos fortes, com uma preponderancia do quadrante E com velocidades médias entre 60 e 75km.h com rajadas entre os 11 e os 130km.h.
*
Portanto a partir agora do inicio/meio da tarde a coisa tende a agravar bastante..*


----------



## icewoman (24 Nov 2012 às 13:15)

stormy disse:


> Começa-se já a "montar" o sistema depressionario a SW da RAM, e á medida que a perturbação em altura se vai aproximando e acopolando com o vortice de superficie espera-se a formação de uma região instavel em todo o sector S/E/N da depressão
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 13:32)

É complicado fazer previsões exatas porque esta depressão vai nascer num ambiente complexo..dai mesmo em cima da hora não haver outro remédio que não uma observação atenta ao sat.

Se fores pelos modelos apanhas coisas como isto:





Tenho perturbações a meter mais de 40mm/6h e outras nem a 20 chegam.

Isto deve-se ao caracter convectivo e muito complexo da depressão.

Por outro lado há que jogar com as caracteristicas da ilha...coisa que para o Porto Santo não é tão importante, mas que na Madeira pode significar acumulações de mais de 100, 200mm só devido ao terreno montanhoso ( e sim, os modelos não teem escala para ver esses fenomenos locais).


Hoje de manhã olhei para o diagrama de fase da depressão e ele mostrou um nucleo quente nos niveis baixos e médios, que geralmente está associado a actividade convectiva intensa...por outro lado alguns modelos e perturbações do ensemble agravaram um pouco a depressão...pelo que para já os indicios apontam para que esta depressão venha a ser bastante forte, portanto não a substimem.

No total do evento não me admiraria de ver precipitações de 100-150mm no PS e 200-300mm em pontos da Madeira..


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2012 às 16:24)

Desculpem a ignorância, mas antes conseguia colocar imagens sem grande dificuldade, agora não consigo, existe algum tutorial que me possa ajudar? É que não quero deixar de partilhar com a comunidade as fotos da neve do próximo fim-de-semana em Bragança! Esta Run do GFS das 12 está muito interressante!


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 16:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Desculpem a ignorância, mas antes conseguia colocar imagens sem grande dificuldade, agora não consigo, existe algum tutorial que me possa ajudar? É que não quero deixar de partilhar com a comunidade as fotos da neve do próximo fim-de-semana em Bragança! Esta Run do GFS das 12 está muito interressante!



Fazes copy, guardas a imagem, e depois é só usar o http://imgur.com/


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2012 às 16:39)

De novo esta situação: ar quente e húmido de sudoeste, e uma massa polar vinda de norte em altitude, colidem a oeste de POrtugal. Exactamente o mesmo como quando ocorreu o último tornado no Algarve (e em geral situações do género resultam em fortes trovoadas/ chuvas)

Creio que este evento causará de novo precipitação localmente violenta e alguma possibilidade de novos tornados em Portugal continental. Começo a ver a possibilidade crescente de um início de inverno com eventos de cheias em Portugal (excluindo portanto longas entradas polares secas, que até ver parecem ausentes do resto da Europa central também).


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2012 às 16:41)

O que vos parece?


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Nov 2012 às 16:45)

irpsit disse:


> De novo esta situação: ar quente e húmido de sudoeste, e uma massa polar vinda de norte em altitude, colidem a oeste de POrtugal. Exactamente o mesmo como quando ocorreu o último tornado no Algarve (e em geral situações do género resultam em fortes trovoadas/ chuvas)
> 
> Creio que este evento causará de novo precipitação localmente violenta e alguma possibilidade de novos tornados em Portugal continental. Começo a ver a possibilidade crescente de um início de inverno com eventos de cheias em Portugal (excluindo portanto longas entradas polares secas, que até ver parecem ausentes do resto da Europa central também).



Essa situação que está a falar é para esta madrugada que vem ?


----------



## Agreste (24 Nov 2012 às 16:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> O que vos parece?



Parece-me uma saída bastante fria... mas não dá para ver até onde cairá a neve...


----------



## David sf (24 Nov 2012 às 16:52)

irpsit disse:


> De novo esta situação: ar quente e húmido de sudoeste, e uma massa polar vinda de norte em altitude, colidem a oeste de POrtugal. Exactamente o mesmo como quando ocorreu o último tornado no Algarve (e em geral situações do género resultam em fortes trovoadas/ chuvas)
> 
> Creio que este evento causará de novo precipitação localmente violenta e alguma possibilidade de novos tornados em Portugal continental. Começo a ver a possibilidade crescente de um início de inverno com eventos de cheias em Portugal (excluindo portanto longas entradas polares secas, que até ver parecem ausentes do resto da Europa central também).



Nada disso, em Portugal continental teremos apenas precipitação, algum vento, mas nada de tornados nem outros fenómenos severos. Dentro de dois dias, a Europa central começará a ser invadida por ar frio polar, sendo que a próxima semana terá uma anomalia térmica fortemente negativa em toda a Europa Central e Ocidental.


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2012 às 17:15)

Para haver tornados não basta haver colisão de massas de ar...se assim fosse seria engraçado

Precisas de muitos outros ingredientes, sendo talvez o mais importante a presença de fluxos "cruzados" nos niveis baixos, ou mais tecnicamente, um perfil de shear rotacional forte da superficie aos 700hpa.

Mas pode haver shear rotacional e não haver tornados, porque há outro ingrediente muito importante, o CAPE, que basicamente é uma medida da diferença de densidade relativa ( conjuntamente com o LI) das massas de ar ascendentes...quanto maior estes indices mais violentamente o ar sobe, e se o ar subir com força ( diminuição da pressão na coluna de ar) e adquirir rotação ai sim terás um tornado...se o ar subir mais devagar ( CAPE baixo), poderás quanto muito ter uma tromba ( spout).

Portanto é bastante complicado ter tornados..não é propriamente o pão nosso de cada dia 

Bom..a situação para a semana que vem poderá ser interessante para a neve, mas a chave será a posição exata das regiões depressionarias ou de maior instabilidade e tambem a presença de alguma humidade que se possa traduzir em nebulosidade nesses focos de instabilidade.

Quanto ao frio parece garantido..a precipitação dependerá da configuração da coisa, e só teremos maiores certezas daqui a um par de dias..


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2012 às 18:20)

Agreste disse:


> Parece-me uma saída bastante fria... mas não dá para ver até onde cairá a neve...



Se fosse esta a configuração cairia certamente em Bragança!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se fosse esta a configuração cairia certamente em Bragança!



Tendo em conta o GFS das 12Z, a cota de neve em Braga seria bem baixa no Domingo (02 DEZ) de manhã: cota inferior a 400m. Se houver precipitação nesse dia será de neve na zona mais alta de Braga (Sameiro) e Guimarães (Penha) de acordo com as excelentes T2m, T850, T500.


----------



## boneli (24 Nov 2012 às 19:25)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Tendo em conta o GFS das 12Z, a cota de neve em Braga seria bem baixa no Domingo (02 DEZ) de manhã: cota inferior a 400m. Se houver precipitação nesse dia será de neve na zona mais alta de Braga (Sameiro) e Guimarães (Penha) de acordo com as excelentes T2m, T850, T500.




Os modelos têm insistido no frio para esta semana....mas com pouca precipitação que ficará la por Espanha. No entanto poderá cair algo!
Para o final da semana, lá para Sexta parece que vamos ter uma nova entrada e ai sim podremos ter uma maior possibilidade da neve a cotas médias baixas. Mas no entanto ainda falta muito até lá!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2012 às 22:47)

David sf disse:


> Exceptuando alguns disparates isolados do GFS, que nem sequer eram suportados pelo seu ensemble, nunca foi modelado nenhum cenário de precipitação abundante no médio/ longo prazo. Havia a hipótese de que o bloqueio atlântico fosse temporariamente rompido a sul, mas tal vai-se concretizar mais a norte. Não obstante, a depressão que rompe o bloqueio, dirigir-se-á na mesma para o continente, mas agora vinda de noroeste.
> 
> Como sempre foi modelado pelo ECMWF, e quase sempre pelos restantes modelos, o bloqueio será rapidamente restabelecido, mantendo-se o tempo fresco e relativamente seco até pelo menos a fim-de-semana seguinte.
> 
> ...



Vamos ser justos, ambos os modelos conforme fui indicando aqui davam boas condições de circulação zonal nos modelos no longo prazo, que tal como indicando nunca baixavam das 216 horas, como fui indicando, ao mesmo tempo que as saidas operacionais fugiam das médias do ensemble, inicialmente no ECM e GFS, depois no GFS apenas, e finalmente foi-se a circulação zonal, e ficou o AA !

Vamos aguardar, pois agora os modelos zonais, apontam para uma 2ª metade de Dezembro mais chuvosa, mas estou muito reticente, e para já vem o frio, e depois logo se vê.

Também na Madeira, a situação em cima da hora já foi bastante mais desanuviada, e o próprio modelo GFS que tanto detestas, indica isso !


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Nov 2012 às 13:12)

Aqui está um dos artigos sobre GFS e ECMWF

http://acc.igs.org/tropo/gpt-gmf_steigenberg_jog09.pdf

outro, menos recente, mas muito interessante. Quase histórico

http://journals.ametsoc.org/doi/pdf/10.1175/MWR2905.1

este último tem umas passagens muito interessantes, referindo as forças e fraquezas de cada um dos sistemas. Desde então o ECM melhorou bastante e já na altura era bom.

Aqui não se trata de "eu gosto mais" ou "não presta para nada". O tipo de análise do David SF é bastante racional e sei que esse é o caminho a seguir. Olhar para os modelos, sabendo as suas deficiencias, conhecer  (quase empiricamente a atm). Isso é que é fazer previsão. 

Previsão é muito mais do que reproduzir o output de modelo(s).

Haja saúde e alegria


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2012 às 17:43)

Para os amantes do frio e da neve a coisa está animada... Estamos sempre no limite (o costume... o que lhe dá ainda mais emoção ) mas a possibilidade está lá! Pendentes da preci pois o frio esse já me parece assegurado.

















Cartas a 120h


----------



## Agreste (25 Nov 2012 às 17:56)

Os valores precipitação são irrisórios mas é capaz de acontecer.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Nov 2012 às 18:11)

Penso que já todos vimos esse filme, repetidas vezes, em que Portugal se demarca no satélite, e a precipitação a ficar toda à volta, e a maioria retida na cordilheira cantabrica.

Mas sim, os locais mais prováveis seriam o extremo norte, desde as proximidades do geres até bragança..


----------



## João Sousa (25 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

O Joe Bastardi acaba de anunciar 8 dias de neve, para a Europa menos para Portugal.




Partilho da opinião de que a temperatura até vai estar apetecível, mas não há precipitação.


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2012 às 19:29)

João Sousa disse:


> O Joe Bastardi acaba de anunciar 8 dias de neve, para a Europa menos para Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se esse fosse o mapa e acertasse..., também aparecem acumulações em Portugal, no norte!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2012 às 19:32)

Parece-me é que há uma certa tendência para que o AA comece a ganhar terreno...no ano passado as previsões para o início de Dezembro prometeram muito e depois esfumou-se tudo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2012 às 19:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se esse fosse o mapa e acertasse..., também aparecem acumulações em Portugal, no norte!



Não é de todo descabida a possibilidade do extremo norte de Portugal ver algo... o próprio OutPut desta casa coloca alguns mm´s de precipitação sob a forma de neve em Bragança, Chaves, Vinhais... a precipitação é residual, mas somando tudo dá alguns mm´s! 
Aliás nas últimas actualizações a situação de frio e cotas baixas prolonga-se pelo 2º painel!

Venham as próximas RUN´s!


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2012 às 01:28)

Esta ultima RUN do GFS retira a precipitação quase toda para esta semana...vamos lá ver o que se vamos só ter frio ou não.

Boa noite


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2012 às 08:47)

A precipitação é escassa e o frio não é exagerado, mas pode ser que seja a primeira oportunidade de ver alguma neve em cotas médias/médio-altas, nas serras a norte sem ser a Estrela que já a viu antes.

*ECMWF a 96h*
Temp a 850hpa e Precipitação







*GFS
*






O GFS depois tem mesmo um pequeno núcleo depressionário a atravessar o país de norte a sul que poderia ser interessante, mas para já pouco sustentado.


(PS: esta última carta para quem não conhece, não a interpretem cegamente, é um produto de acumulado do GFS que sendo um modelo global com pouca resolução tende a exagerar dada a limitada orografia do modelo. Serve para uma orientação não esquecendo sempre de associar a mesma às cotas)


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2012 às 11:08)

Parece-me exactamente uma cópia do ano passado...com muitas promessas e por fim ficamos com AA...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2012 às 12:00)

Começa o Inverno climatológico no dia 1 e aparece logo o AA com toda a sua pujança. Esta saída do GFS então é uma desgraça e se calhar começa a ganhar contornos que a 1ªquinzena de Dezembro será seca e com temperaturas abaixo da média. A fotocópia começa a ficar igualzinha ao do ano passado.


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Nov 2012 às 12:23)

Pois começo a ficar assustado!!


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2012 às 12:30)

Pois começa....vamos ter um Inverno horrivel igual ao ano passado sem chuva!!! 

Vai começar a teoria da desgraça.


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Nov 2012 às 12:35)

boneli disse:


> Pois começa....vamos ter um Inverno horrivel igual ao ano passado sem chuva!!!
> 
> Vai começar a teoria da desgraça.



Se isto começar a ser todos os anos assim, vamos sofrer bastante!!
Mas talvez ainda tenhamos alguma sorte, mais para a frente!!


----------



## vitamos (26 Nov 2012 às 12:37)

Por favor tentem manter-se on topic com alguma objectividade. Ainda este fim de semana tivemos precipitação abundante e abrangente. Durante este Outono temos sido brindados com eventos significativos (infelizmente alguns com consequências menos desejáveis). Porque o AA vai, à partida, exercer alguma influência no território no que os modelos mostram a médio prazo, não estamos perante nada de anormal para a época do ano. Mais, dentro desta semana existe ainda alguma possibilidade de aguaceiros e até de neve a cotas médias no território. Penso que os tempos não sejam tão maus, meteorologicamente falando, como se vai pintando por aqui, sejamos um pouco mais realistas e evitemos algumas deambulações e considerações, por mais válidas que sejam do ponto vista pessoal de cada um.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2012 às 13:28)

Pois, é como disse e bem o Vitamos, o AA  faz parte do nosso clima, seja de inverno ou verão...não entendo certos membros, quando se vislumbram nos modelos grandes depressões e chuvas, ai que é tudo falso...ainda falta muito tempo etc...mas quando aparece o AA já é quase um dado adquirido...e o Inverno vai ser seco....enfim adiante...Seja para mau tempo, seja para tempo estável com AA , tudo que ultrapasse certos prazos nos modelos é altamente volátil.. por isso vamos aguardar...com serenidade 

No que diz respeito *a esta semana*, e olhando aos modelos e previsões, irá estar bastante frio, não aquele frio quase " polar" , nada de extremos,mas será um frio já com alguma expressão, algum vento por vezes forte de Norte acentuará esta baixa sensação térmica, em especial no Norte/Centro, e claro está ,nas regiões de altitude média/alta um ou outro aguaceiro poderá ser de neve, é uma corrente de Norte, com alguma instabilidade, que causará aguaceiros em princípio dispersos.

A ver se os picos do Gerês ficam pintados de branco esta semana...


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2012 às 13:49)

vitamos disse:


> Por favor tentem manter-se on topic com alguma objectividade. Ainda este fim de semana tivemos precipitação abundante e abrangente. Durante este Outono temos sido brindados com eventos significativos (infelizmente alguns com consequências menos desejáveis). Porque o AA vai, à partida, exercer alguma influência no território no que os modelos mostram a médio prazo, não estamos perante nada de anormal para a época do ano. Mais, dentro desta semana existe ainda alguma possibilidade de aguaceiros e até de neve a cotas médias no território. Penso que os tempos não sejam tão maus, meteorologicamente falando, como se vai pintando por aqui, sejamos um pouco mais realistas e evitemos algumas deambulações e considerações, por mais válidas que sejam do ponto vista pessoal de cada um.




Concordo plenamente. Estava a ser irónico...se calhar poderia mostrar a minha ironia com o que os modelos dizem!!! 

Venho todos os dias a este fórum e pouco comento porque pouco sei. Há aqui colegas que fzem análises muito boas, mas aprendi uma coisa com esses colegas que para mim é básico. Fazer análises a mais de 5/7 dias é quase como dar um tiro no escuro agora fazer análises com certezas para o resto do Inverno passando a mensagem de que vai ser como o ano passado....este fórum é visto por muito gente e curiosamente ainda ontem na RTP fizeram referência a este fórum. Se calhar os colegas moderadores deveriam estar mais atentos e cortar logo de raiz o inicio de uma bola de neve.

Cumprimentos.

Se quiserem podem apagar este meu comentário.


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2012 às 16:09)

Quanto á analise a médio/longo prazo a tendencia está bem defenida.

Os modelos estão já em acordo, colocam uma tempestade bastante intensa a evoluir no Mediterraneo, que depois se dirige para NE....será uma tempestade de Inverno bastante significativa para a Europa e Mediterraneo, com os mais variados efeitos, desde trovoadas fortes no Sudeste/Turquia, vento, e neve/chuva muito significativos nos Alpes, Pirineus e porções no NW e centro Europeu.







Dada a entrada de ar quente na Europa de leste, haverá um bloqueio ás massas de ar mais frias Siberianas, mesmo assim, na Europa ocidental, central e PI, vamos ter uma entrada de N/NW com ar polar maritimo, que poderá gerar precipitação intensa ( neve tambem) especialmente no norte de Espanha, Galiza e norte de Pt continental.

A evolução do AA em conjunto com as depressões a NW dos Açores, poderá lançar para leste pequenas bolsas de instabilidade, que em interacção com a grande perturbação na Europa poderão criar regiões de instabilidade que afectariam Portugal continental, nomeadamente a região da costa ocidental.


Portanto espera-se uma semana fria, com alguma precipitação no extremo norte e NW, e a possibilidade de chuva tambem na costa ocidental aquando da passagem de perturbações satelite que rondam a depressão maior na Europa central.

Mas o mais interessante ocorrerá mesmo na Europa central e Mediterraneo, onde a situação poderá ser bastante significativa.


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2012 às 16:30)

stormy disse:


> Quanto á analise a médio/longo prazo a tendencia está bem defenida.
> 
> Os modelos estão já em acordo, colocam uma tempestade bastante intensa a evoluir no Mediterraneo, que depois se dirige para NE....será uma tempestade de Inverno bastante significativa para a Europa e Mediterraneo, com os mais variados efeitos, desde trovoadas fortes no Sudeste/Turquia, vento, e neve/chuva muito significativos nos Alpes, Pirineus e porções no NW e centro Europeu.
> 
> ...




Isso serria mais ou menos para que dias??? 28, 29, 30?


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2012 às 18:03)

Esta saída do GFS aumentou as chances de precipitação mas a neve andaria novamente acima dos 1000 mt...


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Nov 2012 às 18:07)

Agreste disse:


> Esta saída do GFS aumentou as chances de precipitação mas a neve andaria novamente acima dos 1000 mt...



Estão a ver, só temos de esperar e os modelos surpreendem-nos, e também a cota depende da intensidade dos aguaceiros não?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2012 às 18:18)

Sem dúvida que os modelos deram uma "bofetada" aos amantes da neve e a sombra AA se apresentou, mas a verdade é que o AA tem de ser sempre levado em conta, estará sempre omnipresente, e como possibilidade é sempre a mais provável, sim é quase fatalidade! Nada a fazer! Tal como quando aqui cheguei, errei, é natural que os mais novatos façam o mesmo... 

A previsão AEMET continua a dar esperança de que no extremo norte se possa ver algo:

Predicción:

NUBOSO A MUY NUBOSO CON CHUBASCOS, MODERADOS Y FRECUENTES EN EL
NORTE DE A CORUNA Y DE LUGO DONDE HAY POSIBILIDAD DE QUE SEAN
LOCALMENTE FUERTES, Y DEBILES A MODERADOS EN EL RESTO.
PROBABILIDAD DE TORMENTAS O GRANIZO, SOBRE TODO EN LUGO. COTA DE
NIEVE EN DESCENSO *HASTA 700-800 METROS*. TEMPERATURAS EN LIGERO
DESCENSO PRINCIPALMENTE LAS MINIMAS. HELADAS DEBILES EN EL
INTERIOR. VIENTO DEL NORTE MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN
EL LITORAL.

É muito provável que se a houver precipitação que consiga chegar ao estremo norte, caia em forma de neve em alguns locais, nomeadamente na Serra de Montesinho.










A previsão automática que como sabem vale o que vale apresenta isto:






Mesmo a mais conservadora MeteoGalicia, deixa essa possibilidade no ar:

"Intervalos anubrados con chuvascos, máis frecuentes na metade norte e ocasionalmente acompañados de sarabia. Cota de neve nos *800 metros*."

Longo prazo:

Comentario xeral para Galicia:

Durante esta semana agárdanse sucesivas entradas de aire frío polar e ártico, que deixarán chuvascos, *en forma de neve nas zonas altas e temperaturas baixas en xeral*. Durante a fin de semana iremos gañando influencia anticiclónica, á vez que ese aire frío irase retirando. Deste xeito, xa durante a fin de semana a probabilidade de chuvia irá baixando, manténdose baixa os seguintes días. As temperaturas terán un lixeiro ascenso ó final deste período, especialmente os valores máximos.

Estamos sempre no limite, contra isso nada a fazer!


----------



## João Sousa (26 Nov 2012 às 18:34)

Parece que o frio vem para ficar.
Deixo o mapa com a projecção das possíveis anomalias da temperatura a nível global.




Fonte: Joe Bastardi
Para aqui, uma anomalia bem abaixo da média.
Era interessante confrontar este mapa com as projecções para NAO e AO.


----------



## martinus (26 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

Olá. Essa previsão de anomalia de temperatura refere-se a que período de tempo?


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2012 às 19:01)

Tudo depende de um "chega para lá ou para cá"!!! Mas penso que continua em aberto a possibilidade de neve de quinta para sexta...


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Nov 2012 às 19:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Tudo depende de um "chega para lá ou para cá"!!! Mas penso que continua em aberto a possibilidade de neve de quinta para sexta...



Nesse mapa de precipitação o litoral oeste tem boa chance de aguaceiros e trovoadas com frio claro


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

na sexta feira de madrugada haverá boas chances para neve a cotas medias no interior tudo vai depender da força ou não que a pequena depressão que descola a noroeste ganhar, com o frio instalado e ao que tudo parece indicar os ventos seriam de leste aqui no interior seriam boas condições.
tudo por um fio para não variar, muitos emsembles ainda em discordância para sexta.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Nov 2012 às 19:52)

Na verdade, tudo depende da posição do AA! Vai estar a NO da península, mas quanto mais afastado melhor! O segredo é apenas esse e mais nenhum. Da posição do AA, depende tudo: a posição da depressão, sua profundidade, direção e precipitação.


----------



## Rainstorm (26 Nov 2012 às 20:04)

cova beira disse:


> na sexta feira de madrugada haverá boas chances para neve a cotas medias no interior tudo vai depender da força ou não que a pequena depressão que descola a noroeste ganhar, com o frio instalado e ao que tudo parece indicar os ventos seriam de leste aqui no interior seriam boas condições.
> tudo por um fio para não variar, muitos emsembles ainda em discordância para sexta.



Que representa esse modelo??


----------



## cova beira (26 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

Que representa esse modelo??[/QUOTE]

representa a concordância ou não entre os vários ensembles neste caso do gfs, permite assim teres a noção geográfica das zonas onde será mais provável haver ainda algumas mudanças.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Nov 2012 às 22:02)

boneli disse:


> Concordo plenamente. Estava a ser irónico...se calhar poderia mostrar a minha ironia com o que os modelos dizem!!!
> 
> Venho todos os dias a este fórum e pouco comento porque pouco sei. Há aqui colegas que fzem análises muito boas, mas aprendi uma coisa com esses colegas que para mim é básico. Fazer análises a mais de 5/7 dias é quase como dar um tiro no escuro agora fazer análises com certezas para o resto do Inverno passando a mensagem de que vai ser como o ano passado....este fórum é visto por muito gente e curiosamente ainda ontem na RTP fizeram referência a este fórum. Se calhar os colegas moderadores deveriam estar mais atentos e cortar logo de raiz o inicio de uma bola de neve.
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente, custa vir todos os dias vir a este Forum e ver a choradeira do costume por aqui, sempre a lamentarem-se do que os outros dizem, ataques pessoais e ironias patéticas e nada abonatórias para este Forum e este tópico e não enriquecem nada este tópico !
Este Outono até tem sido algo interessante com muita coisa para comentar, tempestades na Madeira, fluxos tropicais por aqui, do mesmo modo que também é perfeitamente normal não chover no Inverno, ou seja, nos meses de Dezembro e muito em especial nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro.
Como exemplo basta ver as normais climatológicas de 81 a 2010, e as tendencias dos ultimos 30 anos em termos de precipitação para se perceber que a precipitação no Inverno, nomeadamente os meses de Janeiro e fevereiro cada vez se tornou mais escassa.

Em termos sazonais, não existe nada que indique o Inverno seja chuvoso, a tendencia sazonal é mais para o seco do que para o chuvoso, mas nunca com a mesma magnitude que o ano passado.

Portanto qual a admiração se o Inverno seja mais seco que o habitual é apenas normal.

Mas também é verdade que não se pode olhar a modelos a 15 dias, e dizer apenas porque dão a presença do AA que o Inverno vai ser seco, mas por outro lado também é absolutamente verdade que até ao momento este ano é uma fotocópia do ano passado, e relembro que toda a região Norte e grande parte do centro deve terminar a menos que haja algo imprevisto abaixo ou bastante abaixo do normal, enquanto que a sul provavelmente todo o interior sul, e alguma zonas do litoral terá precipitação com 150% do valor normal, isto falando do mês de Novembro.

Mas o ano passado foi assim, e todos em Janeiro já estavamos com seca !

Seja como for li 2 páginas de nada, apenas com ironias disparatadas e off_topic e do que é que isso adianta, temos é que seguir os modelos com normalidade e deixar de passar o tempo a escrever aqui neste tópico "Lixo" !

Vamos cingir-nos a partir de agora aos modelos pode ser  , siga este o rumo que siga ......


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

Caro Aurélio, permite-me que discorde de si mum unico pormenor. Desde o início do Outono de 2012 e comparando com o mesmo périodo homolgo do ano transacto, em nada são iguais. Sê mais coerente nessa análise. E digo mais, acho que estamos ainda todos atravessados com a corda na garganta da seca do último ano hidrográfico. 
Adiante, a tendência na minha mais modesta opinião em relação à próxima semana é de acentuado arrefecimento com dias de grande amplitude térmica e um ou outro dia com surpresas e alguns aguaceiros que provavelmente poderão ser de neve a contas médias (700 metros), depois mais para a frente ainda tudo muito residual mas tendência para o AA fazer de bloqueio para mais tarde os ingredientes irem ao forno para a 2a metade do mês ou mesmo para fim do mês (refiro-me a Dezembro) tempos interessantes iremos viver


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2012 às 00:30)

rubenpires disse:


> Caro Aurélio, permite-me que discorde de si mum unico pormenor. *Desde o início do Outono de 2012 e comparando com o mesmo périodo homolgo do ano transacto, em nada são iguais*. Sê mais coerente nessa análise. E digo mais, acho que estamos ainda todos atravessados com a corda na garganta da seca do último ano hidrográfico.
> Adiante, a tendência na minha mais modesta opinião em relação à próxima semana é de acentuado arrefecimento com dias de grande amplitude térmica e um ou outro dia com surpresas e alguns aguaceiros que provavelmente poderão ser de neve a contas médias (700 metros), depois mais para a frente ainda tudo muito residual mas tendência para o AA fazer de bloqueio para mais tarde os ingredientes irem ao forno para a 2a metade do mês ou mesmo para fim do mês (refiro-me a Dezembro) tempos interessantes iremos viver



Porque diz que nada são iguais ???


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

Renasce a esperança a 72h...
na saída das 06 do GFS...


----------



## The-One-Divinal (27 Nov 2012 às 10:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> Renasce a esperança a 72h...
> na saída das 06 do GFS...


----------



## boneli (27 Nov 2012 às 11:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Renasce a esperança a 72h...
> na saída das 06 do GFS...




Não mexia mais...de facto ontem esta frente pouco entrava no nosso território. Quase que dava uma volta e ia para o Algarve. Agora entre mesmo. Retirou um pouco de frio, mas continuamos com a ISO 0 em cima de nós o que é bom.
 Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas a ver se mantêm esta tendência para Quinta/Sexta.


----------



## Rainstorm (27 Nov 2012 às 12:43)

boneli disse:


> Não mechia mais...de facto ontem esta frente pouco entrava no nosso território. Quase que dava uma volta e ia para o Algarve. Agora entre mesmo. Retirou um pouco de frio, mas continuamos com a ISO 0 em cima de nós o que é bom.
> Vamos aguardar pelas próximas saidas a ver se mantêm esta tendência para Quinta/Sexta.



Que tendência é essa?


----------



## rozzo (27 Nov 2012 às 12:53)

A entrada é boa, e com sorte poderá dar um nevão razoável a cotas médias no NE.
Mas mentalizem-se que não é assim uma entrada tão gélida, portanto para haver mais precipitação, terá de se formar uma depressão melhor, o que implica mais ar morno atlântico entrar no continente, logo cotas mais altas.
Para entrar mais frio, implica menos precipitação.

Tapa-se de um lado, destapa-se do outro...


----------



## boneli (27 Nov 2012 às 13:23)

Rainstorm disse:


> Que tendência é essa?



*Tendência de entrada superfície no nosso território *que nos modelos anteriores indicavam a sua permanência no mar....penso que a discussão aqui é de haver ou precipitação ou falta dela, visto que frio existe apesar de os modelos terem retirado um pouco, mas é como colega rozzo diz: tapa-se de um lado destapa-se de outro. 
Estou curioso porque Quinta e Sexta vou estar em Montalegre e claro gostava de ver nevar.

Fiz-me entender?


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2012 às 13:33)

boneli disse:


> *Tendência de entrada superfície no nosso território *que nos modelos anteriores indicavam a sua permanência no mar....penso que a discussão aqui é de haver ou precipitação ou falta dela, visto que frio existe apesar de os modelos terem retirado um pouco, mas é como colega rozzo diz: tapa-se de um lado destapa-se de outro.
> Estou curioso porque Quinta e Sexta vou estar em Montalegre e claro gostava de ver nevar.
> 
> Fiz-me entender?



Penso que quase de certeza que verás nevar em Montalegre boneli!!!


----------



## Norther (27 Nov 2012 às 15:15)

Tambem acho que sim ferreira5, Montalegre tem uma boa altitude e é uma região bem fria, ja pela Cova da Beira penso que abaixo dos 900 metros será dificil, normalmente com estas entradas acontece o efeito fohen, so se os ventos estiverem a soprar de Este como Cova Beira referiu, veremos as proximas saídas.


----------



## PauloSR (27 Nov 2012 às 16:05)

Boa saída, perspectivando mais uma caminhada sábado no Gerês  Esperemos que se aguente... Irei andar pelos 1200/1400 metros...

Mas vamos aguardar com muita calma...


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2012 às 16:15)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Muito bom!!!


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2012 às 18:14)

*Analise 5f 12h-6f12h*

*
Convecção na linha costeira ( ocidental+barlavento Algarvio) *

Neste periodo teremos a aproximação de uma ondulação em altura, que nos niveis médios e baixos ( 0m-700hpa) arrastará uma pluma de ar maritimo, com alguma humidade ( dew 9-12ºC; theta-e ~30ºC).

Em altura ( acima dos 500hpa) espera-se uma massa de ar muito frio polar.

Tambem haverá um maximo de vorticidade nos niveis altos a acompanhar esta perturbação, que resultará num desvio do jet para leste com a criação de uma amplia região de divergencia que precorrerá o litoral oeste ( forçamento dinamico acentuado).

Dada a presença de alguma humidade nos niveis médios e baixos, e de ar muito frio em altura, o CAPE disparará para valores proximos aos 500-800J/Kg em alguns locais, e o gradiente é comprovado pelo TT index proximo aos 60, isto com niveis de equilibrio nos 7-9km.

Preve-se tambem a presença de shear moderado a forte ( 50-70kts 1-8km) e algum veering/shear de niveis baixos nas imediações da principal linha de instabilidade ( 10kts 0-3km).

Estas condições são favoraveis á ocorrencia de aguaceiros e trovoadas, por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo.
Dados os niveis de condensação e de convecção livre relativamente baixos e proximos, e a presença de shear/veering nos niveis baixos, não seria de descartar um evento de tromba de agua, nomeadamente na linha costeira.
Tambem algumas das células poderão gerar rajadas de vento fortes devido á presença de algum ar seco nos niveis altos que poderá facilitar os downdrafts num ambiente em que o fluxo é intenso e alinhado acima dos 700hpa ( transporte vertical de energia).

Portanto há algum risco de células localmente intensas, mas mais nas imediações da faixa costeira, pois poucos kms para o interior as condições são muito menos condutivas.

:::::::::::

*Neve a cotas médias e baixas no interiorN/Centro*

A perturbação acima referida deverá transportar alguma humidade especialmente nos niveis médios para o interior, onde a presença de forçamento dinamico deverá ser suficiente para gerar movimentos de ascensão apesar do ar ser bastante frio.
No interior norte e centro estes moviementos serão potenciados pela orografia e por mecanismos de levantamento isentropico resultantes da presença de ar muito frio e seco na meseta norte.

Sendo assim poderá nevar a cotas médias ou mesmo baixas ( 500-700m) na noite de 5f para 6f.
As acumulações dependerão da localização, mas poderão atingir os 10-20cm em algumas partes, nomeadamente nas serras voltadas a NW e a altitudes superiores aos 800-1000m.

::::::::::


*Aparte destes dois focos de interesse*, no resto do pais teremos uma situação de tempo frio com ventos moderados a fortes de NW, rodando para N, e ondulação significativa de periodo curto na faixa costeira ocidental.
Tambem deverão ocorrer aguaceiros ou periodos de chuva por vezes moderada  (10-15mm/h).

Esta analise foi feita com base no GFS12z de hoje, fi-la com alguma antecedencia pois parece haver alguma concordancia entre os modelos...mas podem sempre haver mudanças..


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2012 às 19:00)

Não está mau, mas podia estar melhor...ECMWF acabadinho de sair do forno!


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2012 às 19:05)

stormy disse:


> Dada a presença de alguma humidade nos niveis médios e baixos, e de ar muito frio em altura, o CAPE disparará para valores proximos aos 500-800J/Kg em alguns locais, e o gradiente é comprovado pelo TT index proximo aos 60, isto com niveis de equilibrio nos 7-9km.



Nenhum modelo prevê CAPE acima de 250 J/kg, não sei onde foste buscar esses valores altíssimos. Com o frio instalado à superfície será complicado termos um evento convectivo relevante, apenas alguns aguaceiros fortes e pontualmente queda de granizo nalguns locais.



stormy disse:


> *Neve a cotas médias e baixas no interiorN/Centro*
> 
> Sendo assim poderá nevar a cotas médias ou mesmo baixas ( 500-700m) na noite de 5f para 6f.
> As acumulações dependerão da localização, mas poderão atingir os 10-20cm em algumas partes, nomeadamente nas serras voltadas a NW e a altitudes superiores aos 800-1000m.
> ...



Não vejo grandes possibilidades, para não dizer que me parece extremamente improvável, especialmente se nos basearmos na run das 12z do GFS, que ocorram acumulados tão elevados de precipitação. Para que ocorra uma acumulação de 20 cm de neve seria necessário, de grosso modo, uma precipitação acumulada de aproximadamente 20 mm, ou mais. Nenhum modelo prevê sequer 10 mm de precipitação acumulada no interior do país, sendo que a maioria deles está abaixo dos 5 mm. Se fosse no litoral, poderia haver alguns locais, muito pontuais, com os acumulados que tu referes, mas ai provavelmente a cota de neve seria mais alta.


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2012 às 19:43)

com o vento de noroeste como os modelos agora apresentam parece-me difícil neve abaixo dos 800 metros à excepção da zona de Bragança. Muito bom o europeu a logo prazo com o bloqueio a não ser completamente desfeito. Na minha opinião este  mês de Dezembro será bastante interessante.


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2012 às 19:51)

já agora aqui fica a previsão para Dezembro


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Preparem-se pessoal, as mudanças vêem aí e em força, mas a verdadeira mudança ocorrerá a partir do meio de dezembro tal como em 2009/2010 e 2000/2001, e por isso esperem os ultimos 10 dias do mês bem invernosos.

Ao invez a primeira metade será bem fria e provavelmente bastante seca.

Estão a acontecer grandes mudanças na atmosfera e isso vai-se reflectir apenas daqui a umas 2/3 semanas.

Aguardemos,


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2012 às 23:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Preparem-se pessoal, as mudanças vêem aí e em força, mas a verdadeira mudança ocorrerá a partir do meio de dezembro tal como em 2009/2010 e 2000/2001, e por isso esperem os ultimos 10 dias do mês bem invernosos.
> 
> Ao invez a primeira metade será bem fria e provavelmente bastante seca.
> 
> ...



Viu isso em alguma bola de cristal? Em que é que se baseia para tais afirmações? É que realmente fiquei curioso...!
E uma vez que estamos no tópico "Previsão do Tempo e Modelos", não encontro nem previsôe nem modelos, estou constantemente a ler que "devemos ser objectivos e interpretarmos o que os modelos indicam" e depois leio  que "Estão a acontecer grandes mudanças na atmosfera e isso vai-se reflectir apenas daqui a umas 2/3 semanas." Se calhar tem a ver com o facto de o Mundo acabar no dia 21/12....


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2012 às 23:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Preparem-se pessoal, as mudanças vêem aí e em força, mas a verdadeira mudança ocorrerá a partir do meio de dezembro tal como em 2009/2010 e 2000/2001, e por isso esperem os ultimos 10 dias do mês bem invernosos.
> 
> Ao invez a primeira metade será bem fria e provavelmente bastante seca.
> 
> ...



Aurélio... o que são grandes mudanças na atmosfera além da sucessão de dias e noites? A teleconexões não mostram nada de absurdo...


----------



## João Sousa (27 Nov 2012 às 23:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Preparem-se pessoal, as mudanças vêem aí e em força, mas a verdadeira mudança ocorrerá a partir do meio de dezembro tal como em 2009/2010 e 2000/2001, e por isso esperem os ultimos 10 dias do mês bem invernosos.
> 
> Ao invez a primeira metade será bem fria e provavelmente bastante seca.
> 
> ...


O Aurélio agora para além de apreciador de eventos meteorológicos é também profeta.
Acerca dos modelos, parece que os dois principais modelos afastam a possibilidade de Bloqueio anti-ciclónico em cima de nós.


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2012 às 23:47)

Pode acontecer que várias frentes frias interessantes varram o país nas 2 últimas semanas do ano mas estatisticamente o frio chega no final de janeiro, princípio de fevereiro... Foi assim nas últimas vezes que caiu neve no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2012 às 00:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Viu isso em alguma bola de cristal? Em que é que se baseia para tais afirmações? É que realmente fiquei curioso...!
> E uma vez que estamos no tópico "Previsão do Tempo e Modelos", não encontro nem previsôe nem modelos, estou constantemente a ler que "devemos ser objectivos e interpretarmos o que os modelos indicam" e depois leio  que "Estão a acontecer grandes mudanças na atmosfera e isso vai-se reflectir apenas daqui a umas 2/3 semanas." Se calhar tem a ver com o facto de o Mundo acabar no dia 21/12....



Não seja absurdo com as suas ironias, acha que tenho uma bola de cristal?

A informação vem deste site http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=winter-forecast-2012;sess=

No video e nos slides está tudo muito bem descrito, não é uma análise aos modelos sazonais mas sim comparando aquilo que o modelo indica, e a forma como ele lê as teleconexões e depois faz a analogia com outros anos, e comparou por exemplo com 2009-2010.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2012 às 00:30)

Agreste disse:


> Aurélio... o que são grandes mudanças na atmosfera além da sucessão de dias e noites? A teleconexões não mostram nada de absurdo...



http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=winter-forecast-2012;sess=

Aqui está bem descrito tudinho em 20 slides, também ninguem disse que era nada do outro mundo, mas sim aquilo que espero ser um verdadeiro padrão de circulação zonal, que ainda não tivemos este ano, mas sim tivemos chuvas devido a cut-off e depressões a Noroeste que arrastaram fluxos quentes e instaveis de Sudoeste !


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2012 às 00:39)

João Sousa disse:


> O Aurélio agora para além de apreciador de eventos meteorológicos é também profeta.
> Acerca dos modelos, parece que os dois principais modelos afastam a possibilidade de Bloqueio anti-ciclónico em cima de nós.



Voçes é que vêem neve, assim que os modelos indicam frio, e mesmo quando os modelos nem dão chuava,  quando se sabe que as  correntes ou ventos de Norte apenas trazem frio e o fluxo frio teria que vir de Noroeste para contornar as montanhas das astúrias, por isso o profeta não sou eu ... embora na tua zona possa nevar alguma coisa !

Relativamente ao que escrevi acredito sinceramente numa mudança para os ultimos 15 dias, ou ultimos 10 dias com uma clara circulação zonal a latitudes mais baixas, o que não implica durar o Inverno todo, mas sabe-se que é neste mês e parte de Janeiro que a oscilação da NAO tem mais implicações e existem indicadores a longo prazo que apontam para um reforço da NAO - e AO - mais para a 2ª metade do mês.

Para uma análise mais detalhada e melhor explicada tem o site http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=winter-forecast-2012;sess=, ou será que eles têm uma bola de cristal ?


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2012 às 00:42)

Agreste disse:


> Pode acontecer que várias frentes frias interessantes varram o país nas 2 últimas semanas do ano mas estatisticamente o frio chega no final de janeiro, princípio de fevereiro... Foi assim nas últimas vezes que caiu neve no Algarve.



Ninguem falou em neve nem em grandes frios, um mês frio mais frio que o habitual, se bem que mais frio que o habitual já se tornou normal, mas com frio a acompanhar e claro as terras altas com neve, isto claro se for como espero !


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2012 às 01:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Ninguem falou em neve nem em grandes frios, um mês frio mais frio que o habitual, se bem que mais frio que o habitual já se tornou normal, mas com frio a acompanhar e claro as terras altas com neve, isto claro se for como espero !



As tendencias para meados de Dez apontam para que o AA se mantenha pelos Açores e haja sobre o continente um fluxo de NW, por vezes W, com entrada de algumas frentes vindas de NW/W.

Temperatura em geral abaixo da média, mas não muito, e precipitações mais abundantes do noroeste e litoral centro.

Para os ultimos 15 dias de Dezembro, na minha opinião, e caso o padrão para meados do mês se confirme, poderemos entrar num padrão mais complexo de bloqueio no Atlantico...que pode puxar para nós uma situação ou de chuvas ou de tempo mais estavel consoante a posição exata dos centros de acção.

O mais certo é que mesmo havendo um bloqueio tendencialmente mais seco, continuem a chegar algumas perturbações de oeste ou norte, pelo que Dezembro não deverá ser um mês assim tão seco.

No entanto parece que a tendencia global para Dezembro está a favorecer mais o frio do que a chuva, situação oposta aquela que aparece nos modelos para Janeiro, com a possibilidade de ciclogeneses a vir dos quadrantes ocidentais. 

Na minha opinião, e tendo em conta os modelos, Dezembro será um mês mais complexo, e Janeiro/Fevereiro terão um coportamento mais previsivel, com o padrão a emergir...bloqueio na Gronelandia, depressões na costa leste dos EUA, AA perto ou a SW dos Açores, e Ciclogeneses na PI-Mediterraneo e no Uk-Europa central.


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2012 às 02:05)

David sf disse:


> Nenhum modelo prevê CAPE acima de 250 J/kg, não sei onde foste buscar esses valores altíssimos. Com o frio instalado à superfície será complicado termos um evento convectivo relevante, apenas alguns aguaceiros fortes e pontualmente queda de granizo nalguns locais.
> 
> 
> 
> Não vejo grandes possibilidades, para não dizer que me parece extremamente improvável, especialmente se nos basearmos na run das 12z do GFS, que ocorram acumulados tão elevados de precipitação. Para que ocorra uma acumulação de 20 cm de neve seria necessário, de grosso modo, uma precipitação acumulada de aproximadamente 20 mm, ou mais. Nenhum modelo prevê sequer 10 mm de precipitação acumulada no interior do país, sendo que a maioria deles está abaixo dos 5 mm. Se fosse no litoral, poderia haver alguns locais, muito pontuais, com os acumulados que tu referes, mas ai provavelmente a cota de neve seria mais alta.



O WRF ( MeteoGalicia) e o GFS ( Estofex modelmaps) colocam bolsas de CAPE entre 500 e 700J/Kg, o ECMWF coloca valores entre os 200 e os 400J/Kg, mas o ECMWF tem uma malha maior ( 0.5º)

Eu acredito que se a perturbação vier de NW, os modelos estejam a substimar um pouco a instabilidade na faixa costeira...

Mas mesmo que não estejam, supondo bolsas de CAPE entre 500 e 600J/Kg, há outros parametros dinamicos que poderão reforçar essa instabilidade, pelo que acredito que localmente possam aparecer células mais fortes ( na faixa costeira volto a repetir).

Quanto á neve, pelo menos valores de até 10cm são perfeitamente possiveis em encostas voltadas a norte e acima dos 800m, segundo o ECMWF e o WRF temos acumulados totais na noite de 5f para 6f de ou localmente superiores a 10mm liquidos, o que em certos pontos corresponderá a 10cm solidos, nas areas mais altas nomeadamente.
A questão das cotas, apontei os valores 500-700m tendo em mente certas porções da meseta/vale do Douro internacional, onde haverá uma massa de ar bastante fria e seca...no resto as cotas deverão andar pelos 700 a 900m, especialmente no centro, e mais a sul, na região de S Mamede, talvez mesmo 1200m.

De resto, devo salientar que esta minha analise até pode ser um pouco generosa, se os modelos puxarem a perturbação em altura mais para leste, a coisa será bem mais frouxa.
Caso se mantenha como nas 12z, acredito que eles possam estar a substimar, e sinto-me confiante para ser um pouco generoso na analise.


----------



## Tempo (28 Nov 2012 às 07:13)

Icem aí uma depresão 6 e 7, vamos ver o que pode render!


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2012 às 07:34)

stormy disse:


> O WRF ( MeteoGalicia) e o GFS ( Estofex modelmaps) colocam bolsas de CAPE entre 500 e 700J/Kg, o ECMWF coloca valores entre os 200 e os 400J/Kg, mas o ECMWF tem uma malha maior ( 0.5º)



O GFS dos mapas do Estofex nunca passa dos 200-400 no mar: http://i.imgur.com/SqEFG.gif
O WRF como é um mesoescala mostra sempre bolsas isoladas de CAPE superior, e em 36 horas mostra apenas em 2 ou 3 momentos de uma pequena bolsa no mar a ultrapassar pontualmente os 600: http://i.imgur.com/ORRnd.gif
E tinhas dito que a análise foi baseada no GFS, nunca referiste o WRF.


---------

Regressando aos modelos e ao que eles efectivamente mostram, a saída do GFS das 00z melhorou mais um pouco no que toca a neve a cotas médias, o ECM parece menos interessante.

---

Numa nota à parte, faz agora 4 anos que começava um evento memorável de neve (e não só), para quem quiser recordar:
 Neve, Granizo e Chuva - 28 Nov/1 Dez 2008 «Depressão Helena»

Mas há 4 anos as condições eram bem melhores:

*2008 vs. 2012:*







Esta entrada actual deixa-me um pouco frustrado, frio em altura tão mal aproveitado. A ver se ainda rende alguma coisa na madrugada de 6ªfeira.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2012 às 09:57)

stormy disse:


> As tendencias para meados de Dez apontam para que o AA se mantenha pelos Açores e haja sobre o continente um fluxo de NW, por vezes W, com entrada de algumas frentes vindas de NW/W.
> 
> Temperatura em geral abaixo da média, mas não muito, e precipitações mais abundantes do noroeste e litoral centro.
> 
> ...



No video ele mostra bem isso (o video e o slides mencionado no meu post), dizendo que a AO e NAO predominante na maior parte de Dezembro não deverá ter uma grande significado no entanto, espera lá para meados de Dezembro esse sinal seja fortalecido, ou seja, acentue-se a sua negatividade ...
Neste mês de Dezembro não vou negar que o padrão previsto não apenas a curto e médio prazo bem como a longo prazo favorece mais o Mediterrâneo e as entradas aqui seria mais de Norte e Noroeste, dando assim alguma chuva e tempo frio, o modelo CFS v2 indica isso, os modelos globais de medio prazo mostram isso, mas como disse eles esperam e eu também espero uma mudança lá para o dia 20 o mais tardar.

Mas sim a generalizada do mês trará o padrão que mencionaste e pelo jeito a mudança, se acontecer, na meteorologia nada é definido, será mais no avançar do mês.

Para já existe unamidade nos modelos para uma depressão lá mais pro dia 6 e 7, lá está vinda de Noroeste, e assim como modelada haveria bastante neve nas terras altas do Norte e centro !


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Nov 2012 às 10:06)

Apesar de também não ver valores de CAPE muito elevados nos modelos, compreendo o que o Stormy quer dizer. O ar muito frio em altitude sobre as águas relativamente quentes do Oceano Atlântico (+- 17ºC) vai ser suficiente para potenciar convecção, células essas que deverão chegar ao litoral ainda moderadas/fortes, que podem causar granizo/trovoada. Á medida que as células vão entrando para o interior naturalmente vão perdendo força devido à diminuição do gradiente térmico vertical (temperaturas baixas à supefície), inibindo a instabilidade.

Ontem à noite foi isso que ocorreu, era possível observar as células a formarem-se no mar, entrar no litoral e a morrerem ao se deslocar para o interior.

Assim, penso que todo o litoral da costa Ocidental, de Norte a Sul, terá aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com possibilidade de granizo e trovoada. O interior em princípio não terá tanta sorte...


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2012 às 12:56)

Vince disse:


> O GFS dos mapas do Estofex nunca passa dos 200-400 no mar: http://i.imgur.com/SqEFG.gif
> O WRF como é um mesoescala mostra sempre bolsas isoladas de CAPE superior, e em 36 horas mostra apenas em 2 ou 3 momentos de uma pequena bolsa no mar a ultrapassar pontualmente os 600: http://i.imgur.com/ORRnd.gif
> E tinhas dito que a análise foi baseada no GFS, nunca referiste o WRF.



Tens razão, fui impreciso e expliquei-me mal..

Já agora confirma-me uma coisa ssf, o GFS que o estofex publica é uma versão em malha mais pequena do que o global ou a malha é igual?
Fiquei um pouco na duvida ontem quando referi isso, mas de facto parace-me que o modelo tem maior resolução, se reparares em alguns detalhes..em todo o caso é sempre melhor perguntar a quem sabem mais


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Em relação à eventual existência de precipitação continuo a verificar que o GFS continua com as previsões a apontarem para a queda de neve em Bragança, no entanto na previsão do IM nem precipitação coloca, qual a razão desta discrepância a tão pouco tempo de distância?


----------



## vitamos (28 Nov 2012 às 17:52)

ferreira5 disse:


> Em relação à eventual existência de precipitação continuo a verificar que o GFS continua com as previsões a apontarem para a queda de neve em Bragança, no entanto na previsão do IM nem precipitação coloca, qual a razão desta discrepância a tão pouco tempo de distância?



Não existe discrepância. Se reparares na previsão descritiva a previsão de aguaceiros mantém-se com cotas nos 600/800m. Simplesmente face à possibilidade o simbolo escolhido na previsão significativa foi o de céu nublado. Como já aqui foi referido convém sempre ler a previsão descritiva nestes casos. Seja como for a previsão era desta manhã e nesta altura já nem o próprio GFS dá como certa a queda de neve em Bragança... Grande parte do frio foi retirado e a situação está no limite com as cotas a subirem na generalidade já para cima dos 700m... Provavelmente só as grandes elevações (considerando talvez acima de 1000m) poderão ver algo "decente" nesta altura do campeonato e se não houver mais reviravoltas nos modelos..


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2012 às 17:58)

vitamos disse:


> Não existe discrepância. Se reparares na previsão descritiva a previsão de aguaceiros mantém-se com cotas nos 600/800m. Simplesmente face à possibilidade o simbolo escolhido na previsão significativa foi o de céu nublado. Como já aqui foi referido convém sempre ler a previsão descritiva nestes casos. Seja como for a previsão era desta manhã e nesta altura já nem o próprio GFS dá como certa a queda de neve em Bragança... Grande parte do frio foi retirado e a situação está no limite com as cotas a subirem na generalidade já para cima dos 700m... Provavelmente só as grandes elevações (considerando talvez acima de 1000m) poderão ver algo "decente" nesta altura do campeonato e se não houver mais reviravoltas nos modelos..



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento!


----------



## boneli (28 Nov 2012 às 18:37)

Pois é esta última saida do GFS retirou algum frio mas o ECM mantém esse frio para amanhã. Penso que a chuva vamos ter e o frio em maior ou menor grau também..não vai fugir muito dos 800/1000 metros dependendo da hora do dia. Pelo que entendi a frente entrará ao final da tarde inicio da noite. Amanhã saberemos....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Nov 2012 às 19:37)

boa noite!
Penso que a neve ira visitar em maior abundancia geres larouco cabreira montesinho e coroa, sendo que a cota nunca andara abaixo dos 800 M.

bragança é um caso a parte vai depender muito das horas que a frente chegar...

um bem haja a todos e que o inverno seja bem rigoroso


----------



## PauloSR (28 Nov 2012 às 19:38)

boneli disse:


> Pois é esta última saida do GFS retirou algum frio mas o ECM mantém esse frio para amanhã. Penso que a chuva vamos ter e o frio em maior ou menor grau também..não vai fugir muito dos 800/1000 metros dependendo da hora do dia. Pelo que entendi a frente entrará ao final da tarde inicio da noite. Amanhã saberemos....



Mas pelo que parece, não vamos ter neve numa quantidade razoavel certo? Irá pintar as serranias do norte, mas nada 'por aí além'... Será pouca a precipitação pelo que vejo


----------



## boneli (28 Nov 2012 às 19:47)

PauloSR disse:


> Mas pelo que parece, não vamos ter neve numa quantidade razoavel certo? Irá pintar as serranias do norte, mas nada 'por aí além'... Será pouca a precipitação pelo que vejo




Pois..mas nesse aspeto os modelos nunca deram grande abundância de precipitação. Pode ser o sinal de um Inverno com mais quantidade de neve aqui pelas nossas Serras.
Curiosamente de todos os modelos que vi o GFS é o que coloca menos frio á hora em que vai , colocando a iso 0 em Espanha enquanto que os outros modelos já a colocam mais para Sul.

Mas muito sinseramente´mais importante que a neve é a precipitação que nos faz falta e por mais pequena que seja a frente venha ela...em neve, liquida aos quadrados redondas.


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2012 às 19:54)

Houve uma modificação na situação de 5f-6f, sendo que os modelos colocam agora uma nova perturbação que se descola da Irlanda, e precorrerá Pt Continental durante a tarde de 6f e noite para 6f.

Em sequencia com  esta perturbação os modelos colocam a reposição de uma lingua Anticiclonica no Golfo de Biscaia, que resultará numa rotação do vento para NE,com transporte de ar frio que vai colidir com ar relativamente tépido e humido que permanece no Atlantico, ainda restante da linha de instabilidade da 5f-6f.

Este padrão favorecerá a criação de uma linha de frontogenese/convergencia no litoral, e a presença de ar muito frio em altura, segundo o WRF, disparará o CAPE para valores de até 800j/Kg na faixa litoral durante a noite de 6f.

Tambem se prevê uma situação de ventos muito fortes no litoral, com rajadas que poderão superar os 80-100km.h, que tornará o mar bastante revolto.

*Em resumo*

*Temos na noite de 5f para 6f *a chegada de uma perturbação que poderá causar aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes e acompanhados de trovoada/granizo.
No interior norte e centro deverá nevar a cotas localmente da ordem dos 500 a 700m, sendo que só acima dos 800m e em vertentes expostas a NW se esperam acumulados mais significativos, da ordem dos 10cm.

*Na tarde de 6f e noite para Sabado* temos uma situação de mau tempo já restrita ao litoral oeste, com ventos fortes de NNW rodando para NNE, que poderão ter rajadas de 80-100km.h.
Tambem se esperam aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo e trovoada.

Dado o gradiente termico, forçamento dinamico acentuado e a presença de bolsas de Cape superiores a 500-600j/Kg, tal como shear forte e ar frio e seco em altura, na linha costeira, nos dois periodos temporais, não é de descartar uma situação *isolada* de tromba de agua ou intensificação do vento por movimentos descendentes ( microburst).


----------



## xes (28 Nov 2012 às 20:27)

Stormy, sera que a serra da freita podera ser visitada pelo elemento branco? Tem 1000m de altitude.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2012 às 22:13)

Stormy, apenas uma sugestão.. Quando referes interior norte e centro, neve de 500 a 700/800m: isso é muito vago, e pode ser melhorado! Cada 50/100m é muito importante para todos, tendo em conta o evento "neve"!

Se observarmos os mapas adequados, é sempre possível dedicar com menor intervalo de cotas, qual a probabilidade para, neste caso: 
- litoral norte
- interior norte
- interior centro acima da serra da estrela
- interior centro abaixo da serra da estrela

É uma crítica positiva!


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Stormy, apenas uma sugestão.. Quando referes interior norte e centro, neve de 500 a 700/800m: isso é muito vago, e pode ser melhorado! Cada 50/100m é muito importante para todos, tendo em conta o evento "neve"!
> 
> Se observarmos os mapas adequados, é sempre possível dedicar com menor intervalo de cotas, qual a probabilidade para, neste caso:
> - litoral norte
> ...



Eu penso que que dificilmente nevará abaixo dos 900m, a não ser na zona de Bragança.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Paulo H disse:


> Stormy, apenas uma sugestão.. Quando referes interior norte e centro, neve de 500 a 700/800m: isso é muito vago, e pode ser melhorado! Cada 50/100m é muito importante para todos, tendo em conta o evento "neve"!
> 
> Se observarmos os mapas adequados, é sempre possível dedicar com menor intervalo de cotas, qual a probabilidade para, neste caso:
> - litoral norte
> ...



Por exemplo, tendo em conta: 
- gradiente térmico de NE para SO (a confirmar nos mapas a 850hPa e 500hPa)
- maior %HR quanto mais na direção do litoral
- menor nebulosidade => maior insolação => amplitude térmica, tanto mais na direção sul

Na sequência do tua análise, arriscaria as seguintes cotas:

- interior norte
: neve acima de 500/600m

- litoral norte
: neve acima de 600/800m

- interior centro acima da serra da estrela
: neve acima de 600/700m

- interior centro abaixo da serra da estrela
: neve acima de 700/900m


----------



## Paulo H (28 Nov 2012 às 22:47)

ferreira5 disse:


> Eu penso que que dificilmente nevará abaixo dos 900m, a não ser na zona de Bragança.



Também concordo. É como disse à uns posts atrás, vai faltar precipitação, fica quase tudo a norte de Portugal.

Em Bragança, acho bem provável!


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2012 às 22:48)

Paulo H disse:


> Por exemplo, tendo em conta:
> - gradiente térmico de NE para SO (a confirmar nos mapas a 850hPa e 500hPa)
> - maior %HR quanto mais na direção do litoral
> - menor nebulosidade => maior insolação => amplitude térmica, santo mais na direção sul
> ...



Tudo depende da localização da iso 0º a 850hp, mas parecem-me cotas muito baixas.


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2012 às 22:51)

Paulo H disse:


> Em Bragança, acho bem provável!



 Para ter mais garantias, vou até à aldeia de Montesinho, a 1.000 metros de altitude.

 Mais a norte de Bragança, com a Sanábria perto, as possibilidades aumentam!

 Esta cordilheira retém muito da precipitação, quando o vento é de norte.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 00:16)

Com ventos de N/NO a T850hpa aqui pela encosta sul da Serra da Estrela a cota  não devera ser inferior a 1000 m. 



 




 









 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vento_Föhn


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2012 às 00:20)

Vamos lá então ao "programa das festas" para a próxima sexta-feira. Nesse dia, por acção do anticiclone dos Açores, instalado a oeste do continente, uma massa de ar polar muito fria, especialmente nos níveis mais altos, entrará no território continental, onde permanecerá até ao fim do dia de sábado. Dessa entrada de ar frio em altitude isolar-se-á uma pequena depressão nos níveis altos, com núcleo a -30ºC a 500 hpa, que poderá ser importante no desenrolar de toda a acção.

GFS, saída das 18z de hoje:







Quanto à precipitação pode-se dividir o evento em duas fases. Na primeira fase uma frente atravessará o país de noroeste para sueste, durante a madrugada de quinta para sexta-feira. Não trará grandes acumulados, e ainda não está totalmente bem definida nos modelos, o ECMWF dá-lhe muito menor importância do que o GFS. 

Numa segunda fase, que durará o período diurno de sexta-feira, entra-se num regime de aguaceiros, que localmente, no litoral, poderão ser fortes e acompanhados de granizo devido ao ar frio em altitude. Nesta fase, haverá dois focos essenciais:

- o litoral deverá ser afectado por células que podem deixar precipitação momentaneamente forte, devido ao forte gradiente vertical gerado pela presença de uma massa de ar muito fria sobre o oceano ameno. Devido ao frio instalado em terra, estas células deverão morrer rapidamente, não afectando mais que uma pequena faixa no litoral;

- o interior estará sob a acção da depressão em altitude que se formaria, originando alguns aguaceiros convectivos, mas sempre mais fracos e localizados do que no litoral.

Precipitação prevista, saída das 18z de hoje do GFS:






Precipitação prevista, saída das 12z de hoje do ECMWF:






Precipitação prevista, saída das 12z de hoje do WRF MeteoGalicia:






Quanto às cotas de neve temos que dividir isto desta forma:

- durante a passagem da frente, haverá humidade elevada a todos os níveis da atmosfera. Será uma noite ventosa, logo não haverá inversões térmicas. A conjugação destes dois factores torna fácil perceber-se a cota de neve, os locais cuja temperatura estará abaixo dos 0ºC ou muito ligeiramente acima, sempre abaixo dos 1ºC, verão neve, os restantes não. Sabendo-se que entrará ar menos frio à superfície durante a passagem da frente, é expectável que as cotas sejam relativamente altas neste momento, sempre acima dos 1000 m nas serras mais próximas ao litoral, e a rondar esse valor no interior. No extremo nordeste a cota poderia rondar os 800 m neste momento, não sendo de descartar a ocorrência de neve em Bragança, mas é improvável nesta fase. Não esquecer que os meteogramas do GFS costumam ser sempre demasiado optimistas para Bragança, por esta cidade ter no mesmo pixel locais com altitude mais elevada, considerando uma temperatura a 2 m ligeiramente inferior àquela que se deverá registar.

- na fase pós-frontal, no litoral nem vale muito a pena considerarmos cota de neve, pois só numa faixa muito estreita haverá precipitação, o único local a uma cota mais propícia à ocorrência de neve seriam as serras do distrito de Viana do Castelo, Serra de Arga e outras na proximidade, e aí a cota deverá ser ligeiramente superior aos 800 m, pois a precipitação intensa permitiria uma forte descida da temperatura superficial aquando do aguaceiro.

- no interior, durante a tarde, a humidade a níveis baixos diminuirá, estando as camadas saturadas a uma altitude mais favorável (em Bragança rondaria os 2500 m, a uma temperatura  próxima dos -10ºC). Haverá ar muito frio em altitude potenciando a convecção, que será inibida pelo frio à superfície. Por contra, como isto se passará durante o dia, a temperatura à superfície não estará no momento mais favorável, dependerá sempre da intensidade da precipitação, se for muito intensa poderá permitir movimentos descendentes mais fortes que façam a temperatura baixar rapidamente, mas tal não será de todo provável. De qualquer modo, apostaria numa cota a rondar os 700 m em todo o interior do país, de norte a sul, uma vez que se a norte temos a temperatura a 850 hpa mais favorável, a sul temos uma maior proximidade ao núcleo da bolsa fria, com -30ºC a 500 hpa.

No dia de sábado a precipitação deverá cingir-se a uma faixa estreita no litoral durante a manhã, sendo que o anticiclone começará a deslocar-se para este rapidamente, não se esperando precipitação já a partir da tarde de sábado.


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2012 às 00:22)

Na tua zona, Norther, as cotas poderão descer momentaneamente abaixo dos 1000m, mas predominarão a 1000/1200m, ai e até S Mamede.

Na região da Freita deverão rondar os 800-1000m, e serão de 500-700m, subindo para 700-900m mais no extremo norte e nordeste...Bragança, partes de Vila Real, e região da meseta a sul do Douro, para norte de nordeste da Guarda.


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2012 às 00:29)

A frente não vai arrastar muito ar quente á superficie, David, á superficie o vento será de N/NNE no interior nordeste, e haverá ar mais frio e seco á superficie sob o ar mais humido e "quente" aos 850hpa.
Por isso acho que as cotas podem ser bastante mais baixas que os 1000m.

Já todos temos a experiencia de outros anos em que em situações mais ou menos parecidas, o ar frio se manteve no nordeste por muito tempo em relação ao que seria de esperar...

Vai haver toda uma camada com temperaturas ligeiramente positivas desde os 1000m até aos 500m, e é uma questão de sorte...em alguns pontos poderá nevar, basta tambem haver algum movimento que arraste ar mais frio dos niveis mais altos.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2012 às 10:03)

stormy disse:


> Já todos temos a experiencia de outros anos em que em situações mais ou menos parecidas, o ar frio se manteve no nordeste por muito tempo em relação ao que seria de esperar...



Não duvido que tal vá acontecer, aliás eu refiro isso no post, que é muito provável que a cota no extremo nordeste seja mais baixa do que no resto do país. 

A experiência que nós temos de eventos passados é que pode não ser aplicável desta vez, se vires bem as situações anteriores ocorreram todas com entradas de sudoeste, em que aquando da chegada da frente o vento soprava de sueste, arrastando ainda muito ar continental à superfície. Desta vez, a entrada é de noroeste, logo aquando da chegada da frente o vento soprará de sudoeste ou oeste, o que tem um efeito muito mais devastador na permanência do frio à superfície.


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2012 às 11:21)

David sf disse:


> Não duvido que tal vá acontecer, aliás eu refiro isso no post, que é muito provável que a cota no extremo nordeste seja mais baixa do que no resto do país.
> 
> A experiência que nós temos de eventos passados é que pode não ser aplicável desta vez, se vires bem as situações anteriores ocorreram todas com entradas de sudoeste, em que aquando da chegada da frente o vento soprava de sueste, arrastando ainda muito ar continental à superfície. Desta vez, a entrada é de noroeste, logo aquando da chegada da frente o vento soprará de sudoeste ou oeste, o que tem um efeito muito mais devastador na permanência do frio à superfície.




O vento vai estar de NW/W antes da chegada da frente, segundo o WRF, mas não vai estar tempo suficiente para arrastar ar mais quente e humido tão para norte como Bgc ou o interior nordeste.

Mesmo assim duvido sequer que haja vento signficativo nos niveis baixos antes da chegada da frente, porque vai ser de noite, numa noite em que o gradiente termico entre o interior e o litoral é tanto que provavelmente o vento á superficie será levantado por cima do ar frio ( Levantamento isentropico) e passará aum nivel elevado sobre a região, mantendo-a numa massa de ar de caracteristicas mais continentais.

Em altura é que sim, deverá haver alguma advecção de origem maritima, pelo menos é detectavel nos 850-700hpa, e é essa que vai gerar precipitação quase totalmente estratiforme sobre o interior norte e centro.

A questão das frentes de SW...pois não era por o vento ser de SE á superficie, mas sim pela enorme diferença de densidades, muitas vezes o vento era é de NE/E porque o ar quente sofria levantamento isentropico antes de chegar ao interior, e a massa de ar á superficie , densa e sob muito atrito, deslocava-se de modo Agesotrofico ( quase catabático) no sentido de menor altitude e praticamente perpendicular ás isobaras.

Desta vez não será tão grande o efeito, mas penso que haverá algum.
Depois da passagem da frente, haverá entrada de ar mais frio em todos os niveis, e o vento ai sim talvez seja forte o suficiente para misturar aquela bolsa de ar frio no NE.. mesmo assim como há ar frio e continua a haver algum aporte de humidade proveniente de N..talvez se dê mais um ou outro aguaceiro de neve, a cotas que andarão pelos 700m no NE e 1000m na cordilheira central.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2012 às 11:34)

stormy disse:


> O vento vai estar de NW/W antes da chegada da frente, segundo o WRF, mas não vai estar tempo suficiente para arrastar ar mais quente e humido tão para norte como Bgc ou o interior nordeste.



17 horas consecutivas com o vento a variar entre WNW e SW em todo o interior do país, segundo o WRF:


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2012 às 14:37)

Entretanto o IM, joga pelo seguro, e coloca 8 distritos em aviso amarelo devido à queda de neve acima dos 800m.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 15:09)

Quanto a acumulação de neve eu costumo vir a este site que baseia-se no WRF mas por vezes exagera.
Queria saber uma opinião dos mais entendidos, stormy, David sf, AnDré ...

http://www.meteoexploration.com/mountain/about.html


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2012 às 15:18)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto o IM, joga pelo seguro, e coloca 8 distritos em aviso amarelo devido à queda de neve acima dos 800m.



Boa "jogada" do IM, mais vale prevenir do que remediar quando já estão vários distritos paralisados pela neve como já aconteceu em situações anteriores. Agora é esperar que as autoridades competentes façam o seu trabalho.

Eu teria colocado aviso também em Castelo Branco, parte da Serra da Estrela fica neste distrito.


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 15:36)

MSantos disse:


> Boa "jogada" do IM, mais ale prevenir do que remediar quando já estão vários distritos paralisados pela neve como já aconteceu em situações anteriores. Agora é esperar que as autoridades competentes façam o seu trabalho.
> 
> Eu teria colocado aviso também em Castelo Branco, parte da Serra da Estrela fica neste distrito.



Também estranhei não porem Castelo Branco, temos algumas estradas acima dos 800m que fazem ligação a Coimbra, Torre, Manteigas.


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2012 às 16:14)

não entendo tb não haver alerta amarelo no distrito de coimbra. Arganil tem serras c mais d 800 metros e para chegarem ao piódão amanha correm o risco d ficar bloqueados na serra


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 16:26)

As previsões apontam para neve esporádica... onde há frio quase não há precipitação... onde há precipitação o frio é pouco... Não é ainda neve que corte estradas.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2012 às 16:27)

cardu disse:


> não entendo tb não haver alerta amarelo no distrito de coimbra. Arganil tem serras c mais d 800 metros e para chegarem ao piódão amanha correm o risco d ficar bloqueados na serra



Possivelmente os distritos de Castelo Branco e Coimbra não estão sob aviso amarelo devido à pequena quantidade de precipitação prevista, que não deverá dar para grandes nevões.


----------



## vitamos (29 Nov 2012 às 16:30)

DRC disse:


> Possivelmente os distritos de Castelo Branco e Coimbra não estão sob aviso amarelo devido à pequena quantidade de precipitação prevista, que não deverá dar para grandes nevões.



Sim, e mesmo a norte o aviso apenas justifica-se por uma questão de probabilidade de alguma acumulação a altitudes mais elevadas... Talvez até nem fosse preciso o aviso, mas nestas coisas por vezes mais vale jogar pelo seguro. E convém salientar que os avisos não são lançados para indicar um fenómeno. Existem para sinalizar as consequências possíveis desse fenómeno.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2012 às 16:57)

Norther disse:


> Quanto a acumulação de neve eu costumo vir a este site que baseia-se no WRF mas por vezes exagera.



Esse mapa exagera bastante.
Basta olhar para a neve acumulada nas últimas 24h (ou seja, no dia de ontem):







Acho que só deve ter nevado na Peneda-Gerês. Tudo o resto não deve corresponder à verdade. E mesmo a quantidade na Peneda-Gerês parece-me algo exagerada, apesar de ter estado a ocorrer precipitação lá.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 17:03)

acho que esta última Run do GFS deitou por terra qualquer hpótese de nevar em Bragança...


----------



## Vince (29 Nov 2012 às 17:16)

Pessoalmente acho que se nevar aos 800 metros será uma sorte, e não um risco. A ver se neva ao menos aqui no noroeste aos 1000, já me daria por feliz. Como disse há dias, acho que esta entrada um desperdício de frio, precisava de mais instabilidade. Mas oxalá que me surpreenda. Boa sorte a todos.


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2012 às 17:19)

espero amanha nao ficar bloqueado quando for ao piódão arganil. A neve é gira mas só na tv!


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 17:24)

AnDré disse:


> Esse mapa exagera bastante.
> Basta olhar para a neve acumulada nas últimas 24h (ou seja, no dia de ontem):
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta, depois também reparei nisso, é pena que até esta fixe o site.

E parece que a precipitação para a Cova da Beira prevista pelo GFS vai ser muito pouca, veremos durante a madrugada, pode ser que ainda dê para borrifar as encostas por cima da Covilhã


----------



## dlourenco (29 Nov 2012 às 17:27)

já há neve na cabreira ?


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 17:38)

O que eu espero é granizo no Alentejo e Algarve. A saída acentuou ainda mais o frio no sul do país.


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Nov 2012 às 18:21)

Agreste disse:


> O que eu espero é granizo no Alentejo e Algarve. A saída acentuou ainda mais o frio no sul do país.



Eu nem punha de parte a possibilidade de amanhã cair uns flocos na Fóia. É difícil, mas está bem perto do limite de acontecer. Era engraçado...


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 18:28)

A AEMET tem em aviso a serra de Aracena no norte Huelva, mas essa chega aos 1000 mt.


----------



## PauloSR (29 Nov 2012 às 18:29)

Segundo o HIRLAM e as cartas do ECMWF, a precipitação na zona da Peneda-Gerês parece-me ser quase "residual"... Bom nivel de frio mas pouca precipitação...


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2012 às 18:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Eu nem punha de parte a possibilidade de amanhã cair uns flocos na Fóia. É difícil, mas está bem perto do limite de acontecer. Era engraçado...



Não digo que seja impossível, modelo é modelo, não é realidade, por isso pode falhar, mas em nenhum momento a temperatura aos 850hPa sequer chega a estar abaixo dos 0º nessa zona, o que torna isso complicado..


----------



## cova beira (29 Nov 2012 às 18:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> acho que esta última Run do GFS deitou por terra qualquer hpótese de nevar em Bragança...



não me parece, a haver precipitação será de neve ou agua neve de acumular é que talvez será mais difícil, o gfs acho que está a ser pessimista nas temperaturas a 850hpa


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 19:18)

cova beira disse:


> não me parece, a haver precipitação será de neve ou agua neve de acumular é que talvez será mais difícil, o gfs acho que está a ser pessimista nas temperaturas a 850hpa



Parece-me um pouco elevada a temperatura à superficie...


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 19:27)

Aparenta bastante precipitação...


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 19:38)

Não consigo ter acesso aos dados relativos à precipitação do ECMWF, alguém me pode ajudar? Aparece-me sempre esta mensagem : 

"Parts of the ECMWF web site are currently unavailable

Due to unforeseen circumstances, some ECMWF web services are currently not available. We are aware of the problem and are working toward fixing it.

ECMWF Operations


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 19:45)

o link do forum parece estar em condições...


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2012 às 19:57)

O AEMET colocou a meseta de salamanca e o norte de Cáceres em alerta amarelo "acumulação de 4cm de neve". É apenas prevenção ou existe alguma variável favorável nesta região como uma pequena depressão em altura?


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 20:07)

Agreste disse:


> o link do forum parece estar em condições...



eu costumava usar este:

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...urope!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2011043000!!/


----------



## salgado (29 Nov 2012 às 20:15)

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/inspe...!2011043000!!/ comigo está a funcionar...


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 20:24)

ferreira5 disse:


> eu costumava usar este:
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...urope!msl!pop!od!oper!w_mslrain!2011043000!!/



É o mesmo e no google chrome está a funcionar. 



salgado disse:


> O AEMET colocou a meseta de salamanca e o norte de Cáceres em alerta amarelo "acumulação de 4cm de neve". É apenas prevenção ou existe alguma variável favorável nesta região como uma pequena depressão em altura?



Existe sim... Melhor vai passar a existir...


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2012 às 20:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não consigo ter acesso aos dados relativos à precipitação do ECMWF, alguém me pode ajudar? Aparece-me sempre esta mensagem :
> 
> "Parts of the ECMWF web site are currently unavailable
> 
> ...



Aqui vê-se melhor, tens de estar registado:

http://www.tiempohoy.es/es/home/tiempo/modelos-meteorologicos/ecmwf.html


----------



## Rainstorm (29 Nov 2012 às 21:23)

Agreste disse:


> É o mesmo e no google chrome está a funcionar.
> 
> 
> 
> Existe sim... Melhor vai passar a existir...



Muito ar frio em altura no centro e sul, faz lembrar um pouco o a depressão de 28/29 de Janeiro 2006, que saudades!


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2012 às 21:40)

salgado disse:


> O AEMET colocou a meseta de salamanca e o norte de Cáceres em alerta amarelo "acumulação de 4cm de neve". É apenas prevenção ou existe alguma variável favorável nesta região como uma pequena depressão em altura?


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2012 às 21:47)

David sf disse:


> Aqui vê-se melhor, tens de estar registado:
> 
> http://www.tiempohoy.es/es/home/tiempo/modelos-meteorologicos/ecmwf.html



Obrigado!


----------



## stormy (30 Nov 2012 às 01:49)

*Sexta-Feira 06h20h*

Para amanhã preve-se a passagem de um nucleo frio com valores até -30ºC aos 500hpa.
Falta algum forçamento e shear, no entanto os modelos colocam bastante convergencia nos niveis baixos e instabilidade termica ( CAPE~800J/Kg, TT 55-60), e tambem alguma humidade razoavel até aos 850hpa pelo menos.

Há instabilidade suficiente para gerar células localmente intensas, de caracter essencialmente pulsante, mas com capacidade para que no breve periodo de maturidade possam gerar alguns fenomenos de tromba ( grande gradiente termico nos primeiros kms da Troposfera e algum veering/shear incipiente), ou downdrafts que possam gerar algumas rajadas de vento e granizo ( ar muito frio e relativamente seco nos niveis médio/altos e altos).

O WRF coloca uma linha de convergencia primaria que com orientação SE-NW, que traria sobre algumas porções do distrito de Lisboa e região SW ( Portimão-Sines)  uma sequencia de células que em algum momento podem levar a uma situação localizada de granizo/vento mais significativos.

Falando em vento...este será bem forte devido a factores sinopticos, mas lá está...uma celula isoladamente poderá potencia-los..

Em principio não será nada de mais, mas lanço aqui uma representação em mapa:





Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada
Laranja- Possibilidade de trovoada localmente forte, acompanhada de granizo e rajadas de vento até 80km.h.


----------



## cova beira (30 Nov 2012 às 13:24)

este mês as previsões são bastante boas será que estando nós já no inicio de Dezembro o modelo poderia estar a falhar?


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2012 às 20:52)

cova beira disse:


> este mês as previsões são bastante boas será que estando nós já no inicio de Dezembro o modelo poderia estar a falhar?



Para aferir da qualidade desse modelo, nada como verificar a sua previsão para o mês de dezembro há 20 dias atrás:


----------

